# [FR]The Return of the Heroes of the Vilhon Reach (updated 8/20!)



## Broccli_Head (Mar 7, 2003)

_*The Return*_

I've decided to start a new thread to make a clean break between the last set of adventures and the new ones. The campaign has taken a major turn, and on the way towards epic, Realms-changing events, I thought a fresh start would be in order. 


The main heroes (i.e. actual player characters) in our tale are:

*Benito Moltos*...former cleric of Tyr

*Aris Cloud-dancer*...leader of the Stormwolf Legion

*Grim who dances in Shadows*...'nuff said

*Ellysidell, Chosen of Fenmaril Mestarine*...see above comment

*Ivan Vorshev*...former leader of the 32nd Cormyrean Expeditionary Force

*Kyros, the Mithral Knight*...super-charged psychic warrior

*Nosr the Resplendent*...sorcerer and _spellfire_-wielder extrordinare

Their supporting cast:

*Alberia Dorthansdotter, House Lhal*...paladin of Tyr from Cormyr

*Souliess, the Psionic Wolverine*...former human psion, now an intelligent wolverine

*Khi'rin al-D'hib*...chief financial officer in charge of Stormwolf Enterprises/Cloud-dancer Outfitters, etc...

*Jhovan the Grey*...spymaster loyal to the legion

*Kith*...same as above

...and others who will be revealed as the story unravels....


----------



## Broccli_Head (Mar 7, 2003)

*in the past....*

This set of adventures takes place in the Forgotten Realms. 

_*What has gone before... *_

*Benito Moltos * and *Aris Cloud-dancer* meet on 1 Eleisas, 1372 DR at House Silvio's Weaponcrafters in Alaghon, Turmish, the day after Turmish's _Feast of the Moon_ festival . Benito, failing to commission a custom blade from the weaponmaster is approached by an eavesdropping Aris. Aris offers to make him a sword. The next morning at their camp, south of the capital, a wild elf (*Ellysidel*) washes on shore. Aris goes back to the city to buy raw materials for several weapons for his growing troupe. On the way, he runs into an half-elf (*Nosr*) and a sun elf (*Mourn*) arguing over money matters. Aris asks them to join him as well.

As they enter Alaghon they are accosted by the city militia and Aris is accused of kidnapping. They discover that Silvio's apprentices, Tolf and Elohnn have disappeared. The accusations are dropped after a solid alibi, persuasion from Mourn, and a promise to help find the lads. The heroes return to camp and inform Benito. Benito and Mourn return to Alaghon and pursue leads on Tolf and Elhonn's wherabouts. This takes them to the new _Thayvian Enclave_ where Benito argues with the mage there, but before things get out of hand, Mourn leads him out. Mourn returns to the camp and Benito goes to the _Temple of Justice_. The next morning an attempted mugging is made on the cleric, but he triumphs. He learns that the assault is not a coincidence. The heroes regroup at the temple and head out after the apprentices. This takes them in pursuit of a wagon that headed south. They catch up, rescue the boys and arrest two Thayan natives who turn out to be slavers. On the return trip, the prisoners are sequestered by representative druids of the _Emerald Enclave_. Upon return to Alaghon, the heroes confront the rogue wizard, Kizzaf, defeat her and gain the gratitude of the head of the Red Wizards in Alaghon, a mage named Hinnar. 

They rest for a month, decline a job by the_ Red Wizards_--possibly fearing the wrath of the druids, but take a job to collect snails, a delicacy in Turmish, for a restaurant called Razmiko's. A not-so-sane priest of Ilmater, Brother Salazar, tells Benito that he is the son of a dreaded Malarite. The heroes travel to the far reaches of Turmish, Starfall Stream Pool and the Shadow Wood. On the way they encounter Malarites, a rude adventuring party, a giant bee, and orc raiders. 

Before they enter the woods, they are joined by a paladin of Tyr, *Alberia Dorthansdotter*. They also learn from a local herbalist that his ranger friend Jazzad is missing. The woods are full of goblins. Jazzad has become mad and so have other animals in the woods. They pick up a moon elf (*Balin*) who was the lone survivor of a party of elves that was slaughtered by the goblins. The snails are found to be poisonous, their secretions have narcotic properties and can put people to sleep. Jazzad is captured after a tough set of fights, a goblin war band is the captured led by an wily old goblin warrior named Angrad. Angrad is murdered by Balin out of revenge. The rest of the goblin tribe is defeated, along with rats and fiendish animals, and the survivors are banished to the hills. The heroes discover that a quasit was directing the humanoids and unfortunately, the mini-demon escaped. They leave the Shadow Wood and the Valley of Snails, defeat an ogre on the way out and return to Starfall Stream Pool. 

They stay in town for a tenday to train, help Jazzad recover from his madness, and allow the filth feaver to break for Mourn and Elllysidel (who almost dies!). Balin leaves in the middle of the night, stealing Benito's horse. The rest of the group proceeds to Blasingdell to pursue a lead about orc raiders. On the way they are accosted by the same adventuring party that they ran into on the way to SSPool. Not wanting to be pushed around, they defeat them, find a magical sword in the process, and take a prisoner of their leader. They are also attacked by a dark gargolye and the quasit Veshru. In Blasingdell they learn of _Khundrukar and the Forge of Fury_. They travel to the Stone Tooth, the mountain under which the abandoned dwarven hold lies. They enter not so gracefully from a chimney defeat several groups of orcs quickly, but end in a stalemate, where they and the orcs exchange taunts. This delay allows the orcs to counterattack. The battle is hard fought, with the leader of the orcs, an ogre named Great Ulfe, taking down Benito and then Alberia. Mourn is slain by Ulfe when he stabilizes Alberia, preventing her death. Ulfe is killed by Ellysidell and Aris. The heroes explore one more room, setting off a trap before deciding to forcemarch back to Blasingdell and then onto Alaghon to raise Mourn. 

The bard is raised but decides to retire from adventuring. Aris buys an Inn and makes Mourn the manager. Benito turns over his trusty masterwork sword,_ Mano de la Justicia_ to be imbuded with magical power. He discovers that there may be corruption in the Temple of Justice when gathering information on his past is prevented and an assassination atttempt is made on his and Alberia's lives. *Milo*, a spell-casting Ravenaar joins the group. *Grim*, the ghostwise halfling who helped Ellysidel to escape slavers also joins the heroes. Nosr discovers that he can wield _spellfire_ and shares this with Benito. 

They set off to finish exploring Khundrukar, this time with more haste, as Alberia reveals that she is searching for her missing father. Her investigations have led her to believe that his last known whereabouts were searching for the legendary Orb of Khundrukar in the dwarven hold. On the way, they are warned by the druids of the Emerald Enclave again to stay clear of the Red Wizards. In Blasingdell, they run into_ agents of Hlondeth _ and kill after he magically poisons Aris. On the way to the Stone Tooth, they defeat a party of gnolls and learn that more of their kind have squatted in the former orc hold. The heroes assualt Khundrukar a second time, this time through the front door and defeat the gnolls. After waiting to see if the Hlondethans pursue them for a day without result they proceed to travel into the depths of Khundrukar. Milo saves Grim and Aris from stirges, the heroes defeat a nest of troglodytes, and they discover and defeat other horrors in the ruin's depths. 

Finally, they reach the forge, but it is occupied and being operated on a very low scale by duergar, gray dwarves, under the war leader Nimara. Instead of fighting, Benito and Aris cut a deal with them despite the protests of both Grim and Alberia. They agree to rid the upper halls of the hauntings and take care of a dragon that demands tribute from the dwarves. The clearing of the halls is costly: Alberia loses some of her life essence to a wight, Grim loses some wisdom from the spirit of dwarven priest. However, they are able to put the soul of Durgeddin, the founder of the forge, to rest. They heal and then go after the dragon. Milo again proves his worth and his sacrificial nature by stunning the dragon with his mind-powers, delpleting his own physical power in the process, after the creature had taken down the paladin and was working on defeating the rest. Alberia finds her father's _Purple Dragon Ring_ and Benito discovers that her father was swept down an underground stream after forcing that information from the spirit of the dead dragon. Returning to the duergar after recovering the dragon's horde, they are not doublecrossed and negotiate a deal to trade/buy mithral. After some arguement, the party returns to clear the halls. Aris loses some pride an almost some of his own life energy to a succubus but the heroes recover texts and examples on how to create rare alloys like darksteel and mithral as well as a magical tome dedicated to Moradin. They leave Khundrukar with heavy hearts. Their only 'consolation' is that they have a trade partnership with the gray dwarves, but even that is tainted with some regret. 

While in the depths of Khundrukar, their camp is attacked by the Hlondethan spies. Their henchman are killed except for young Leo, the groomsman who has been poisoned by the enemy and slowly is turning into a snake creature. From Khundrukar they return to Blasingdell where they are given a feast by the local lord. It is only a temporary respite from the scars that were left from the excursion in the depths. They make their way home taking a new and hopefully faster route. By now winter is fast approaching in Turmish. Storms and some snow has already fallen in the heights of the Orsaun Mountains, but the lowlands are just cold and wet. Wild animals have already come down from the heights and into Turmish. The heroes fight a couple and then as they travel north of a ruined manor and keep, relatively wild with some overgrown woods, they are attacked by orcs in the guise of priests of Chauntea. The orcs on the road are defeated and it is discovered that they are _Zhentarim-trained_ from the Stonelands. Grim discovers more orcs on a hill and at a farmhouse. It seems like the prelude to an invasion. The party moves to stop the Zhents, securing both a shed with some ancient looking obelisk, and a farmhouse where many orcs have holed up. They discover that the obelisk is a portal that a half-fiendish orc spellcaster is trying to get back into operation. They also meet Aif, a member of the _Night Masks _who was running an spy-ring based on the farm, now a prisoner of the Zhentarim. Grim attempts to kill him after some mental funny business. However, Aris lets the spy go, nearly, causing a rift between him and the halfling. Reluctantly, Grim accompanies the rest of the party to make an assault on the underground base, now firmly in the grasp of the Zhent strike force, before the portal is activated. 

Meanwhile, Alberia and Milo take off with the groomsman to Alaghon to warn the Temple of Justice. During the flight, they are attacked by more Zhents near a ford crossing. Alberia makes a stand, but unknown help arrives to attack the Zhentarim allowing her and Milo to escape and reach the capital. 

Also, while the heroes were slogging through the depths of Khundrukar, elven bounty hunters came to the Great Axe Inn and kidnapped Mourn to take him to Everska to stand trial. The inn is now owned by a mysterious Mulhorandi merchant, named Thazar-de, who is not such a nice person. 

In a precision raid, the Heroes take the Zhentarim advance base discovering that the portal is activated by blood.  Three days later, Tyrites under Lord Denton Crimsgard arrive to take control of the situation and the Blood Portal.  The heroes return to Alaghon expecting a hero's welcome, which never comes.....

_to be continued..._


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 7, 2003)

If you want to edit the old thread before closing and archiving it, drop me an email!


----------



## Broccli_Head (Mar 10, 2003)

*What has gone before, part II (long)*

To add insult to the injury of being ignored by the mage-council of Alaghon, the heroes discover Mourn is missing and that the Great Axe Inn is no longer owned by them. It has been commandeered by a mysterious Mulhorandi merchant named Thazar-de. They are joined by the dwarf *Einekil Lutgar*, a veterean of Ithal Pass who recognizes Aris. They confront Thazar-de who turns out to be a half-fiend priest of Set, and a battle ensues. The heroes prevail againt 'de, but at the cost of Milo and Einekil. The half-fiend and one of his magic-using henchman flee. Here, Ellysidell gains possession of _Golden-fire_, which he pries from the dead fingers of Thazar-de's half-orcish cohort. Fortunately, allies among the Emerald Enclave take the heroes' tale of a Zhentarim invasion seriously and violent storms lash the coast of Turmish for nearly a tenday. The invasion never comes and the Heroes are convinced that the ships, and the Zhentilar marines they carried, rest at the bottom of the Sea of Fallen Stars. 

During the winter of 1372, Aris has a ship commissioned. The keel is laid for the _Wave of Destiny_. Aris also successfully sues the Ministry of Real Estate in Alaghon and wins 7500gp for their unlawful transfer of the inn's deed to Thazar-de. Meanwhile, Alberia takes a retreat to Castle Grimjaws to get over a deep depression that has set in since returning from Khundrakar. on 23 Alturiak of 1373, the heroes are hired by a Lord Danwick to rescue his pregnant daugther from an evil group of kidnappers. That same day, the late Milo the younger's uncle, Milo the Elder, arrives and subdues the Heroes before they are able to explain what happened to his nephew. Satisfied that heroes did not kill Milo, the white-haired psion has his nephew's body exhumed. He disappears back to wherever psions go, but leaves his former bodyguard, *Variak* the psychic warrior with the party to continue to monitor Nosr. That night the heroes discover that Danwick's daughter is actually in league with cultists of a Nameless evil god. A gnome artificer, *Babu of Lantan* is rescued from their clutches and then they defeat the cultists, rescuing Danwick's grandson before he is sacrificed in some twisted ritual. The cult temple is destroyed in the process and the heroes get a manor house as a reward. Aris converts the resisdence to a wayward house for orphans, placing a ranger named Gareth Oakenbow, that they also rescued from the templed, in charge. The newborn, which Lord Danwick refuses to recognize, is whisked away to Ilighon for the Emerald Enclave to raise. 

On the 29th of Alturiak, the _Wave of Destiny_ sets sail, barely avoiding taking three Cyricists as passengers. The goal of the Heroes now is to retrieve Mourn from Evereska. On the journey, Thazar-de's former mage henchman tries to assassinate Aris. The heroes take him out and arrive in Westgate on the 6th of Ches.

Westgate nearly destroys the heroes. First, Alberia sees the gladiator called the Scourge whom she feels very strongly is her father Dorthan. Then, after dropping the converted doppleganger Aif/Kith off at the Abbey of the Blinding Truth and first, returning to the ship to confer with Aris, Benito leads Nosr, Ellysidell, Grim, and Babu to attempt to get an interview with the Scourge at the Colisseum of Westgate, run by the Quivering Thumb Stable. Before they are granted an audience, they have a confrontation with a very prejudice elf who insults the group. After mutal verbal abuse the elf leaves, but not before casting a spell that causes Babu to attack Nosr and Ellysidell to nearly go after minions of the Quivering Thumb. The elf is a member of the Night Masks and while this subset of the Heroes is resting at a nearby tavern contemplating what to do next, Nosr's familiar Squatto is killed. Nosr runs out into the street calling out his familiar's name before anyone can stop him,  and He is assassinated. Benito kills some Night Masks, but returns to find Babu gone, Ellysidell and Grim subdued and left helpless with a note of warning from the Night Masks. They are joined by an envoy of the Emerald Enclave named *Meliane*, and Benito rashly decides to visit the Scourge. The heroes are very nearly, utterly defeated by  the Quivering Thumb and one of their Banelar servitors, but Benito negotiates a detente and Grim, Ellyisdell, Meliane, and the priest  are escorted out under heavy guard. Grim did discover, to his satisfaction, that the Scourge was indeed Dorthan Lhal. These four Heroes rest at the Abbey of the Blinding Truth where Nosr is to be raised the next day. Benito sends a messenger to Aris to inform him of the tragedy.

This action proves to be fatal for the _Wave of Destiny_, her crew, and apparently for Aris, Alberia, and Variak. Night Masks led by a shadow dragon calling herself the Countess of Shadows attacks the ship after tossing the head of the messenger onto the ship.  As a result of the battle, Aris's  ship is set on fire and explodes due to flammable materials in the hold. Many of the crew are slain by Night Mask killers in the water as they attempt to flee. 

The next day, Benito, Grim, and Ellysidell hear about and then go to view the gristly aftermath of the _Wave's_ destruction. They find no survivors but discover that the Night Masks are the culprits. That evening, two of Aris's merchant employees *Khi'rin al-D'hib* and *Souliess of Raven's Bluff*, arrive to present Aris's last will and testament. The mood is somber, especially after divinations about their missing comrades are cryptic. The high abbot of the abbey,* Grigor Khazar*, councils the remaing heroes to leave. Nosr and Kith remain, while the rest of the group including Meliane, Khi'rin and Souliess travel via a directed _windwalk_ to Sunset Vale. There, they are to remain and recover at the Temple of Ilmater in the village of Twillight Hollow.

Here they are sequestered to help the lost soul of a paladin hero Shaunnra by the high priestess of Ilmater, Andress Nagheson. The priestess deceives the hero's for she is in fact a worshipper of Lovitar, and sends them on a wild goose chase to a haunted valley, a former holy site of the god Talos. Souliess dies and is reicarnated as a wolverine and the heroes are plagued by seemingly random attacks by increasingly tougher extra-planar opponents. The heroes travel to Irieabor and back, leaving Khi'rin in the City of Many Spires to sell some booty from the evil valley. After the death of Ellysidell by the fiery blades of an efreeti assassin in Twillight Hollow, Benito calls for deific intervention. He is visited by *Suldolphin, General of the armies of Ilmater*, who retrieves Nagheson, reveals the betrayal, and has Benito take an oath to recover the _Gatekeeper's Crystal_ for the Triad. The heroes are joined by an elven ranger named *Faun*, who had been tracking a bandit henchman of the priestess, and descend into the catacombs underneath Twillight Hollow to clean out the hidden temple of Lovitar. There they are joined by *Ivan Vorshev*, leader of the 32nd Cormyrean Expeditionary Force, and Aris Cloud-dancer's old teacher. He had been on his way to Westgate to meet him, but heard of his death from Khi'rin in Irieabor. The temple is cleared and consecrated, an evil cauldron is destroyed, and the soul of Shaunnra is freed from the foul Devourer that held her. Benito and Grim, the last of the original Heroes of the Vilhon Reach, return to Irieabor to finish their quest--the rescue of Mourn. 


Aris, Alberia, and Variak are not dead. After the demise of the _Wave of Destiny_, the trio manages to escape. Only Alberia actually dies in the ship battle. They gain entrance into the temple of Tymora in Westgate where Alberia is raised.  And after six days of recuperation, they emerge totally reinvented as the Stormwolves. Aris becomes Jenner Stormwolf, Alberia is Valeria the Red, and Variak becomes Kyros, the Mithral Knight. Backed by the temple and the Harpers in the form of the Harper Priestess, *Sandrine*, the Stormwolves collect Nosr and Kith and then set about rescuing Babu from the Fire Knives. In the process, they capture and then recruit *Jhovan the Grey*, an assassin from Tashalar forced to serve the Fire Knives.  Then the Stormwolves free some gladiators from their very indebted master and even manage to purchase his house in auction. *Manta del Ray* is among the gladiators. The manor staff is purged of Night Mask spies by Jhovan and Kith and the house is put back on track with the help of the loyal butler *Randall Crownwood*. Aris/Jenner continues to rebuild, tracking down one of the former leaders of the Mercenary Guild of Westgate (now defunct or disbanded), Varen. When they find him they end up fighting against vampires in the rough tavern where Varen has been drinking himself silly. Money and influence allows the Stormwolves to receive and invitation to a Masked Ball sponsored by House Cormaeril, the leaders and financial backers of the Fire Knives. While the ball rages, Varen and Jhovan rescue Jhovan's mother and son. The festivities are interrupted by an assassination attempt on a Thayan wizard, Lord Bordulin.  Chaos ensues as members of the Night Masks attending the ball seek to take advantage of the confusion to slay Lord Cormaeril. The Stormwolves indirectly aid their host, and fight and defeat (but do not destroy) two vampire leaders of the Night Masks, including Draegen Guldar, the Count of Coins and the elf (now a vampire) that had Nosr killed. As the Night Masks are defeated and the Thayans flee, Lord Cormaeril thanks the remaining Stomwolves (Kyros, Manta, Alberia, and Aris) by detaining them for the evening, interviewing Aris/Jenner and Alberia/Valeria before their release. 

Inadvertantly, Nosr helps the mage who tried to assassinate the Thayans, escape and escorts him/her into the Stormwolf House. Jhovan and Kith find out and imprison the mageling named *Souless*.  Aris/Jenner returns that afternoon and realizing that their identities will soon be compromised begins plans to move the household to Cormyr. He also recruits Souless. Before the Stormwolves leave, they make an attempt to rescue Dorthan Lhal, aka the Scourge. They set up a one-on-one combat between the Scourge and Manta. Unfortunately, Manta and Kith are _charmed_ by the illithid masters of the Quivering Thumb while visiting the Scourge in the Colisseum against advice. The betrayl nearly gets all of the Stormwolves captured or killed. Dorthan Lhal is not rescued. Souless falls and  Kith disappears.  If not for the timely stampede of cattle instigated by Kyros, Alberia and Jhovan would have died as well. Aris leads the weary troop from Westgate vowing vengeance on the Quivering Thumb and the Night Masks. They make their way back to Cormyr, stopping in Suzail briefly before travelling to Dragonstorm Castle, Alberia's new holding. In Suzail they are commissioned to perform a clearing mission in the Stonelands by agents of the crown. 

Meanwhile, Benito and the remainder of the Heroes of the Vilhon Reach scry and locate Mourn. _Teleporting_ to his location with the help of *Prespur the Traveller*, he is quickly retrieved in a successful _Scry and Fry_ operation against his Eldereth Veluthra captors, only to discover that he is under the power of an evil sword the heroes learn is the _Starym Moonblade_. Faun, the elven ranger is killed by the wailing spirit of the sword. The sword is imprisoned in the High Tower of Iriaebor's dungeon under protective wards. The heroes also learn that, Mourn's separation from the sword is also causing him to die. Prespur, also an archmage of Irieabor, prolongs his life with magic while the heroes _teleport_ to the Chondalwood to return Ellysidell's body. Instead of a burial, the heroes witness a resurrection as the wild elf comes back as the Chosen of Fenmaril Mestarine. Benito returns to Alaghon to tie up loose ends finally reconcilling with Denton Crimsgard and returning _Moradin's Prayers of the Faithful_ to a dwarven delgation from Ironfang Keep. The rest of the heroes return to Irieabor to guard the sword. 

Eldereth Veluthra attacks the High Tower in the pre-dawn hours of 7 Tarsakh, 1373. They are led by an elven lich and his minions including a great green dragon. Two more greens and the Black Talon Mercenaries join against the good folk of Iriaebor. Mourn is taken, but the sword is not as Ivan and Benito _word of recall_ back to Alaghon. Lord Bron  and Prespur are killed in the action. The Shields of Irieabor are driven from the High Tower and the Heroes are scattered. Ellysidell and a captured EV wild elf named *Talindra*, along with Grim escape in one direction, while Khi'rin and Souliess along with the remaining warriors from Ivan's expeditionary force under his lieutenant *Sergei of Kozakura* regroup at the Temple of Eldath in the city. 

The evil moonblade is safely stored in Alaghon. Benito and Aris finally contact one another as a plan is made to attempt to retake the High Tower in Irieabor the next day. The forces of good are defeated in Irieabor and the Heroes of the Vilhon Reach fortunately make their escape after being routed by the elven lich in an attempt to assault him directly. Balagos the Flying Flame drives away the green dragons and leaves the way clear for Zhentarim from Darkhold to occupy the city. Aris regroups the Heroes, the Cormyreans, and some Shields. They find Benito's unconscious body in field outside the city and begin the long march back to Cormyr.

After a brief stay at Dragonstorm Castle, the heroes disperse across Faerun. Aris begins to build his mercantile empire with the help of Khi'rin, Nosr, Kyros and Alberia. Ivan retires and heads west. Benito wanders north. Souliess, the psionic wolverine,  returns to Raven's Bluff. Grim heads to Sembia and Ellysidell returns to the Chondalwood. 

The tale picks up five years later in 1378, the Year of the Cauldron....


----------



## Broccli_Head (Mar 11, 2003)

...edited part II of _What Has Gone Before_ above....

AND here begins _The Return_

*Late Spring, 1378, Year of the Cauldron*

The hawk soared over the multi-colored spires and minnarets of Alaghon, Jewel of Turmish. It could have travelled to its destination in a quicker, less taxing way, but the hawk needed to think and let its emotions simmer down. He could not tell if it was anger, jealousy, or disappointment that assailled his heart and his mind. Fortunately, loyalty and love always won in the end. He would do _anything_ for his big brother even when he didn't agree. The hawk did a wingover near the Assembly of Stars and headed south along the coast. 

He did not need to go far and slowly began his descent, spiralling towards a series of gardens and orchards dominated by several well-maintained residences. A bold sign proclaimed this facility to be the _Retreat of the Missing Bard_ in great golden, green-outlined letters. The name warmed his heart and stirred wonderful memories of a friend long gone. 

Patrons of the retreat milled around the immaculately horticultured landscaping. The hawk landed behind a familiar shack near the main hall of the retreat complex and shook his feathers, weary of the journey. Had anyone been watching--but the hawk made sure no one was--they would have seen the quick transformation of the bird of prey. In the span of heartbeats stood a tall and resplendant half-elven male, dressed in black silk breeches and a white silk shirt. He strode into the inn, his black,sable cloak with gold and red trim billowed behind him.

**

Khi'rin al-D'hib sat behind a few piles of papers and books. This quarter's taxes would soon be due and Khi'rin was desperately trying to catch up on the books for al-D'hib enterprises and the reports to send to Suzail. It had been unbelievably bountiful the first quarter and this second one would undoubtedly break records. Waukeen and Tymora were smiling on their faithful, and even though the work was tedious and had to be meticulous, the merchant priest of Waukeen could not help but hum a tune and smile while he worked.

His inspired accounting was abruptly interrupted as the doors to his office opened and a clerk, on loan from the Temple of Tyr, stuck his head in. 

"Master al-D'hib, there's someone here to see you. He says it is urgent," he said in a half-whisper. 

Khi'rin made a face. 

"Have him make an appointment, like everyone else," he replied returning to his books.

"I tried, sir, but-"

Nosr the Resplendant barged past the acolyte-clerk of Tyr swirlling his cloak and with much flourish bowed to Khi'rin. 

As he stood up, he tossed a small, envelope gilded with gold-leaf at Khi'rin with a flick of his wrist as if throwing a shuriken. The envelope landed on the table, spun rapidly a few times,  and halted. Khi'rin saw his name, right side up,  on the cover in Alzhedan calligraphy. 

Khi'rin rose. "Nosr! It's great to see you!" 

Sometimes the priest of Waukeen felt isolated down here in Alaghon. His communication with Aris and rest was only through Kith, Jhovan or other Grey 'Wolf agents when they happened to stop and deliver orders or pick up reports, and although Souliess popped in from time to time, his being a wolverine still made Khi'rin uncomfortable. 

Nosr raised an eyebrow. "I wish it were better circumstances."

The sorcerer, still not much older than 20 winters, sighed. 

Khi'rin blanched. Had something happened to his cousin, or Alberia? Had they heard from Benito or Grim or Ellysidell?

"Whatever do you mean? What has happened?"

Nosr motioned to the envelope. 

"See for yourself."  

Nosr sighed again, melodramatically, then added, "Although, I wish that I could take advantage of what you and the druids have done with the inn, I cannot stay. I have other in-," he pursed his lips. "I have other news to deliver and more friends to track down."

Khi'rin smiled, "So you like what you see?" 

Nosr shrugged his shoulders and spun around on his heels. Khi'rin furrowed his eyebrows and looked at the envelope again.

Nosr turned back briefly and added, "For the record, I am NOT Aris's errand boy!"

And with an arcane gesture, slammed the door behind him. Khi'rin heard the audible "POP!" of the air being displaced as Nosr _teleported_ away. The clerk stood staring at Khi'rin, still in shock at the youth's entrance. 

Khi'rin bit his lower lip and looked at the envelope for a third time. He quickly cast an orison to detect the magicks associated with the item. 

"No reason to stop being cautious," he mutterd out loud. 

Feeling the envelope was safe to open, Khi'rin pulled out a dagger and tore free the seal. The illusion of faerie dust spilled from the envelope and the letter it held inside flew out after the golden motes of light. It opened and floated before Khi'rin as he read the contents. Finished in a mater of seconds, he laughed out loud, plopping back in his chair and propping his feet on the desk. The clerk cringed as a few stray sheets of paper floated to the floor. 

"Cousin, it's about time!" Khi'rin yelled out loud.

"Ephrain," he told the clerk, "start packing. We're going to Cormyr!"

Then, he couldn't help but spin in his chair and "Whoop!" out loud.


----------



## Malachai_rose (Mar 11, 2003)

I like the way you portrayed Khirin and Nosr  very nice and on the mark. I am looking forward to seeing how the rest of it turns out. And before I go, why didnt my invitation do all that fancy shmancy stuff ? I feel gipped


----------



## Grimm (Mar 12, 2003)

Cool post cant wait till Nosr presents the letter to Grim.   It has been lonely in Sembia without his companions but Grim kept himself occupied 


I must not fear. Fear is the mind-killer.  Fear is the little death that brings total obliteration. I will face my fear. I will permit it to pass over me and through me. And when it has gone past I will turn my inner eye to see its path. Where the fear has gone there will be nothing. Only I will remain.

From the Bene Gesserit Training
Frank Herbert, Dune


----------



## Broccli_Head (Mar 12, 2003)

As you wish....

*Early Summer, 1378, Year of the Cauldron*

_Ten, maybe twenty,_ came the voice in his head as he crept along the roof of a warehouse in the Underbelly, Selgaunt's worst district. He passed on the information with quick hand signals as he reached the roof's trapdoor where another blackclad rogue peered into a hollow tube that had bee stuck through a  hole in the roof. The newcomer looked through the tube to confirm what had already been communicated to him in his head. 

Signalling again with his hands to allies scattered across the rooftop, he sent to his companion. 

_On three...._, then with his small, almost child-like hands he counted.

At three, the world exploded for a large group of unwitting Night Knives, members of one of Selgaunt's several thieves' guilds. Glass crashed, and the Night Knives heard each other's screams as a rival gang cut them down mercilessly. The few that survived the first six heartbeats, saw a masked, halfling darting in and out from the shadows directing the hit. The assassins slew without a sound and the conflict was over not soon after the initial assault. 

The halfling dispatched a couple of his followers to check for stragglers as he took a wolf's headed coin and tossed it on the nearest body. Not usually one to give in to emotion, Grim held back a tears. It had been over two years since he last visited Benito in that really cold place, and It had been even longer since he had seen Aris. Ironic that the framing of the Darkstalkers would remind him of his old friend...

_Well his obsession with wolves anyway,_ Grim said to himself and anyone within 20 paces quelling his emotions and bringing him back to reality. 

Ordering a few booby traps to be set for appearences, Grim and the rest of his "gang" quit the warehouse and the Underbelly as quietly as they had come. 

**

_Later that evening..._

"I had an easier time finding you than I expected," said a non-descript human as he tossed an envelope at Grim. 

Lighting quick, the halfling drew his kama and swatted the object away. In the next instant he and two of his companions were on the stranger: Grim on the table, kama to the man's throat and Grim's two friends in flanking positions, daggers drawn. The envelope meanwhile did a loop in the air and flew back to the table settling at the halfling's feet. Also, they had caused everyone enjoying their beef skewers and ale here at the Green Gauntlet, to stop and look their way. Grim growled at the unwanted attention. 

He nodded to one of his fellows who whispered in the stranger's ear, "You'd better have a quick tongue and a good explanation."

With a grunt of disdain, Nosr threw off his magical disguise causing more looks and stares in their direction as he rose to his full splendor. Grim gasped and to the surprise of his fellow rogues gave Nosr a hug. Then he picked up the envelope as he belted _Cruelty's Nemesis_ and sat back down. 

Uncharacteristically, he spoke, "Nosr, what brings you here?"

The mage pointed to the envelope. Grim left it there. "I'll look at it later. Won't you sit and eat with us?"

Nosr's stomach growled. The skewers did smell good. 

"Thanks, I am hungry."

Shortly, Grim's two companions brought food and drink. The mage wolfed it down. Grim introduced his friends as the group ate, but the mage did not pay attention. After Nosr finished, he looked around. 

"So what is all this?" he motioned to the two men and several other strategically placed individuals in the common room. 

"Have you succumbed to your baser instincts? Are you running a small guild? Benito would take issue."

Grim just smiled and motioned for Nosr to come in closer. Opening his palm, he showed him a silver pin...a harp in front of a moon.

Nosr laughed, "You, a Har-!" 

Grim slapped him, _Sorry!_

Nosr rubbed his face and glared while Igg and Uuk reached for weapons.

_Sorry, my friend. We don't want to reveal ourselves. We're having too much fun underground causing trouble and killing evil...And unfortunately, everybody talks._

Grim motioned for Uuk to follow a person who had tried to leave discreetly after Nosr's outburst. 

"Fine...," answered Nosr, adjusting his jaw, "Just. Not. In the face..."

Grim grimaced. "Yes, that will leave a mark."

Nosr finished his meal and his drink and then took his leave. 

"Thanks for the visit, Grim. I have to get to finding my next victim."

Nosr smiled and bowed and "popped" out of existence.

Grim stared at the space where Nosr had been for a while and then turned his attentions to the envelope. Uuk had returned limping but nodded his head. He slid a silver blade across the table. 

_sigh_..._more competition..._ thought the halfling and buried his head in his arms still peeking at the mysterious envelope. 

_The burdens of leadership, _ he said to himself looking around at his fellow Harpers and allied agents that were spread among the patrons in the room.  

He opened the envelope. His name scrawled in black, flowery Chondathan. 

Dark shadows escaped from their confines and coalesced together to form a message. Grim's eyes went wide as he read, and then he began to roll on the floor, laughing. Igg and Uuk moved to help but Grim waved them off. He laughed so hard that he beagn to cry. Eventually he stopped and bought a round for the house....

Leaving word with the Temple of Oghma, he headed for Cormyr the next day.


----------



## Malachai_rose (Mar 12, 2003)

Woot, Grim the guild leader  heheh... very cool. I can just picture the little guy now. Like a big tickle me elmo doll, except with pointy weapons and a bad temper, LOL  

Great post Broc, looking to  the rest


----------



## Grimm (Mar 12, 2003)

Once again I must say "Very Cool post".
About Grim hiding behind a mask .. errr
guess it would be prudent but he definalty needs to get an amulet of mind blank or something along those lines commisioned. When activly hiding skill plenty good enufff but ah need make mental note ... my will save is horrid and scrying sucks


----------



## Broccli_Head (Mar 12, 2003)

*Early Summer, 1378, Year of the Cauldron*

"Barkeep, bring me another round!" 

Ivan Vorshev smiled at the Zhentilar captain, as he cleaned out one of the many wooden mugs behind the bar, filled it and some others with some of his Sunset Vale Homebrew (with little Rashemani kick!), and took it to his guest's bench.  The Zhents were getting sauced early today. Good thing he had already sent the women home. Glad he could protect his employees from the soldiers' baser indulgences, Ivan still remained wary. Although retired he still wore his prized scimitars and sometimes even itched for the occasional brawl to get out of hand so he could knock in some heads. 

In actuality, however, the rank-and-file of the Zhentilar weren't all that bad. Generally, they were respectable and over the last few years, he had established the _Twin Swords, Inn and Tavern_ as neutral ground. That was real good for a backwater like Twilight Hollow. It helped the village remain safe in shadow of Darkhold to the North, Irieabor to the South, and Asbravan to the west. Early on, when he had taken over the empty and unclaimed Double Bolt Inn, bloody fights had erupted between Red Cloaks and Zhents. Now they were just fist fights. Shaunnara was gone more and more for longer periods of time. This also suited Ivan well, since it caused less confrontation with the Zhents. There were even a few converts to the faith of Ilmater now and then. And anyway, as self-styled protector of the Hollow, he knew there were worse things in the nearby mountains and hills that the good people were best kept in the dark about. He looked at the wolf's head above the fireplace. He hoped it was a subtle reminder to any of Thaeglos's pack that Ivan, though approaching 40 winters was not to be trifled with. So far that had kept the good people and his wife and children safe from their depridations. 

To him it was amazing that he felt that he could trust the Shades more than other humans... Then again Thaeglos was no longer really human....

** 

Fortunately, it was an easy night and many of the Zhentilar passed out in the common room. A few of the old vets were still up playing cards so he left Boris in charge to head back to the temple of Ilmater to get Gwyneth and the kids. He doubted that Katya and Brianna were still awake at this hour, but he knew that his little priestess would be. She always stayed up  and worried when a Zhent patrol came in. 

"Ilmater protect me and bless me," he muttered as he passed the statue of the god of suffering. 

Ivan had been among those converts over the last few years. 

The wind picked up and Ivan whirled around, drawing his twin blades. They crackled with energy--one of ice, one of acid--as he turned to face the intruder who drifted from above into the square. Lightning flashed nearby and Ivan saw clearly who was flying at him. He kept his scimitars out and ready.  

"Nosr! Tell him NO! I am not coming back, no matter how much he pays me. I am finished and I have settled down!"

The mage landed, his eyes aglow and his palms crackling with energy. 

"I am not in the mood, Ivan. How many skymages patrol the vale?"

Ivan cursed under his breath.

"Well there is one less," Nosr added with a wry grin. 

He still seemed to be itching to blast something. 

Then Nosr added naively, "Do you know about this?"

Ivan shook his head.

"Look Nosr, I do not want any trouble. I have worked hard to keep the peace. I have children...," he pleaded. 

A few Zhentilar spilled from the inn, hearing the commotion in the still air before the storm. 

"Is everything alright, Ivan?"

Ivan waved a them and nodded his head, "Nothing that I can't take care of, boys. Open tap for you though!"

Then Zhents ducked back inside to see who could get to the keg first. 

"Zhentarim? You're friends with Zhentarim?"

"It's not what you think," Ivan defended himself pointing his frosty scimitar at the mage. "We don't have the advantage of a castle and mountains to protect us. The priests and I agree that we must keep the peace and protect our people. While you hide back in Cormyr, I deal with real life and real survival! Tell that to your Lord, Aris Cloud-dancer!"

"Now you're playing mean. Aris is not my lord!" 

Nosr balled his fists. _Spellfire_ crackled. However, the mage was no longer a teenager and Ivan was an old friend and ally. He breathed deeply and the eldritch might that he wielded waned. His eyes still glowed.

"I did not come here to argue. I came to deliver this."

An envelope appeared in mid-air and floated towards Ivan. He could see the purple glow of his and his wife's name stylishly written on its surface. 

"Thank you,  Nosr," he said curtly. "Now go quickly, before that mage you probably blew from the sky is missed and they blame someone from here."

Nosr bowed, but narrowed his eyes. "Don't think that I won't tell Aris what's going on here."

Ivan spit on the ground and did not meet the sorcerer's gaze. Nosr flew away. The grizzled ex-lionar grabbed the envelope and ran to the temple. The confrontation ruined his mood and he did not talk to Gwyneth as they rode home. 

He showed her the letter and explained to her who it was from. 

"Are not they your friends, my husband?"

Ivan shrugged his shoulders. Gwyneth rolled her eyes and opened the envelope. A pair of swords rolled out and began cutting a message on an illusionary piece of parchment. Gwyneth gasped and laughed, and Ivan felt sick and ashamed as he read. She looked at him with her deep hazel eyes. 

"So..." she said still giggling, "when do we leave?"


----------



## Malachai_rose (Mar 13, 2003)

very cool post, I like the way your bringing the characters personalities to the forefront. Nosr comes across as rowdy in the post as his player runs him in game so thats pretty tight, and the way Ivan comes across is what I think Matts original character concept for Ivan was (ie grizzled war veteran). 

From my count theres only two left so /cracks whip get back to it spanky


----------



## Broccli_Head (Mar 17, 2003)

*Happy St. Patrick's Day!*

*Early Summer, 1378, Year of the Cauldron* 

"I hate these woods!" yelled the mage to his travelling companion. 

His companion raised an eyebrow and continued to march, maintaining a distance of exactly five paces. He gave no response. Instead he continued to watch the woods his eyes constantly in motion taking in very detail. Amazingly, the man wore full mithral plate armor and made less noise by his careful steps than the sorcerer in front of him. 

"And I hate walking!"

He stopped and turned around to eye his fellow walker and remove a stone from his boot. His friend also halted, but continued to move his eyes back and forth. 

"These elves are really hard to find. I hate this! I hate this! I hate this! I'm getting tired of being "messenger boy"! I know, I know Aris said, 'You won't be able to find them. They'll have to find you.'"

His partner remained impassive even as the mage hopped on one foot to put his boot back on. 

Finished, the mage shook his fists, "You're no help!"

The mithral-clad knight sprang towards the young sorcerer, drawing his great sword from the scabbard on his back in one smooth motion, and knocked him to ground. An green-fletched arrow pinged off his armored chest a half-second later. 

In an even tone, the warrior responded, "It seems that someone has."

The mage rolled over and came up in a crouch, arcane energy welling up in his balled fists.

"Hold!" came a voice from the trees. 

A troop of Wild elves melted from the surrounding vegetation, bows drawn. One they recognized, and this one, a wild elven female with burn-scarred flesh upon her face, approached the pair.  

"Should I take her now?" asked the mage.

The warrior shook his head but did not let down his guard. The elven woman signed to the others and they lowered their bows. 

"Aris will not like this," spoke the knight as he watched the hand-signals transfer back and forth between the wild elves, understanding most of it. 

"These two strangers are friends of the Chosen," spoke the elven woman. 

"Good to see you too, Talindra," spoke the mage rising to his feet and dusting off his clothes. 

"I will take you to him."

"I see that you have the same wonderful personality as well."

The armored knight elbowed the mage and sheathed his weapon.

"What? I'm just trying to be nice. Lighten up the tension..."

"Lady Talindra," spoke the mithral-clad knight bowing, "please lead us to Ellysidell."

Talindra narrowed her eyes at the both of the them and motioned for them to follow. They continued through the forest now escorted by these wild elves and not a word passed among them. 

*

Talindra led Nosr and Kyros to a clearing deep in Cormanthor, the Elven Woods that dominated the Dalelands in Faerun's heartland. There they were escorted to a tent well camouflaged to look like the surrounding forest. Talindra pulled back the flap. 

Ellysidell kneeled on the floor. Surrounded by several other wild elves, he drew pictures in the dirt. Apparently, they were planning some sort of raid. 

He looked up as Talindra made a short, high-pitched whistle. His eyes beamed as he saw his two former adventuring companions.

Nosr spoke before he could, stepping in front of Talindra, "Do you know, how long it took us to find you?!"

Ellysidell double-blinked. 

Kyros spoke, "Lord Ellysidell, Chosen of Fenmarel Mestarine, please do not mind Nosr. He is a bundle of emotions more and more lately especially as the day approaches."

The Chosen gave Kyros a quizzical look. 

"So you are finally here to aid me in my campaign against the children of the Spider Queen?"

It was Nosr and Kyros's turn to be surprised. 

"Not exactly. I'm here to give you this."

Nosr held out and envelope. Talindra took it from his hand and presented it to Ellysidell, half-kneeling before him, eyes downcast. Ellysidell looked disappointed and then shifted from where he was kneeling looking suddenly uncomfortable. 

Kyros examined the exchanges and pursed his lips retreating to the depths of  his mind to contemplate the myriad of reactions in the room. 

Nosr broke the tension. "Just open it so we can get this over with and Kyros and I can get out of here."

Another expression of hurt crossed Ellysidell's mind, "So Aris is not going to send any men?"

Nosr looked at the ceiling of the tent and sighed, "No he is not! Okay! Open the letter...please."

Kyros thought he heard a low growl from Talindra. Ellysidell tore the letter in half and tossed it back towards Nosr. 

"Tell him--"

The wild elf stopped as golden leaves spilled from the pieces of the envelope, disintegrated into goldend dust and formed a message.

"Tell him what?" asked Nosr already impatient and outwardly ansy to get out the tent and the woods.

"I don't know...," replied Ellysidell, his voice trailing away as he stared at the words.

"Well there's no RSVP. So come if you want. I have to go.  Aaarrghh! The next one's gonna be even harder. Kyros?"

Nosr whirled around to leave, very distraught. Kyros felt guilty as well, but tried to remain calm. He looked at the faces of the wild elves around him. He noticed scars. Some were fresh. He saw desperation. 

"I am sorry Ellysidell. I would stay, but..."

He spoke barely over a whisper and turned to leave before Ellysidell shot him again with that look. 

Nosr and Kyros then disappeared in a "poof" leaving a trace of ozone behind. 

*

Ellysidell sat hands wrapped around his knees in the middle of the clearing. Rain poured down steadily and puddles formed around him. Talindra sat on her heels near him. 

"What will you do, Chosen? Will you go?"

"I think that I must, Talindra. Our raid will have to wait."

"What about our fight here? Your _friends_ have not helped you. Where have they been for these five years? Now when they call, you go, dropping everything."

Ellysidell remained quiet as Talindra's strong and fervent words came at him. 

"I am sorry, Ell-, Chosen. I speak out of place."

The rain continued to fall.

"May I go with you?"

Ellysidell looked at Talindra. 

"No, Talindra. You must stay here and see to the rest. I shall return soon."

Talindra looked away.

"As you wish, Chosen?"

Ellysidell rose to leave. 

Talindra looked up, "Chosen, what do you see in me?"

Ellysidell looked past her and made an awkward face.

"I will leave in the morning. Take the others to the lake and meet me near the elven communities there. You know the spot?

Talindra nodded her head and continued to look down as Ellysidell returned to his tent. The wild elven woman looked at her reflection in the pool of water below her. Seeing her scarred face, the legacy of the humans who had tortured her and left her for dead, she began to weep, grateful that the rain hid her tears.


----------



## Malachai_rose (Mar 18, 2003)

looks like El has been getting himself into a little trouble, huntin drow and all. Very cool post hopefully you can get the next one out soon. Also remind me to have Benito cast a greater restoration Telindras face to get rid of those scars, if that doesnt work I figure a miracle ought to do it. Might be a good way to show her that not all humans are evil


----------



## Carnifex (Mar 18, 2003)

Found the new thread


----------



## Broccli_Head (Mar 18, 2003)

Carnifex said:
			
		

> *Found the new thread  *




Yay! 

So who'd you vote for?

And what do you think of the posts?


----------



## reighne (Mar 25, 2003)

*Still alive and kicking*

Hey Broc. 

Still alive and kicking. I miss you guys a WHOLE LOT. So big huggles and when can I visit again? =D *poke poke poke*

I didn't vote. You forgot Alberia. =D

Rei


----------



## reighne (Mar 25, 2003)

*Voting*

I take it back. I voted Nosr cause the other boys would harrass me mercilessly if I voted for one of them.


----------



## Broccli_Head (Mar 26, 2003)

*Early Summer, 1378, Year of the Cauldron*

_ The undead thing stared at him with its empty, lightless sockets. From its twisted, half-skeletal mouth a raspy laugh of triumph issued as it approached. He could not move. It tore the straps of his armor loose allowing the breastplate to hang askance and making him even more vulnerable. Then came the pain as the lich touched his exposed flesh and burned him again and again and again....He tried to scream but could not...._

Benito Moltos sat up and clutched his abdomen, breathing heavily. It had only been another nightmare. He looked to see if he had disturbed his Johanna, his wife. She turned over in bed, disturbed by his sudden movements, but still very much asleep.  Dawn was already creeping over the mountains and into his chamber and the rays of sun touched the crib where his daughter Samantha lay. He muttered a small prayer to Ilmater, thanking his god that the torture he had just re-lived had only been a dream. Then as he watched his 2-yr old reach out and touch the sun, he gave thanks to Lathander for his blessing. He heart still raced too much for him to return to his slumber so he reached over to grab _Mano_ leaning as it usually did against the headboard within easy reach and slowly rolled from the bed careful not to awaken his precious loved ones.  

The air inside his bedchamber was still warm but when he stepped outsided the crisp, morning air hit him. He wrapped his robes tighter and strapped his swordbelt around his waist as he headed towards the Shrine of Ilmater. He had not had that nightmare for some time and he needed to meditate. He could not dismiss the dream as coincidence. 

Ever since that fateful day when he was nearly utterly destroyed by the elven lich Torvyndaar the Mighty, his life had changed. He remembered the fragments of vision as he lay staring up at the lich as it had kicked him into the _prismatic sphere_, then the gods Tyr and Ilmater standing over him with Suldolphin acting as his advocate. 

_How Unworthy am I!_ he spoke in his head glancing at the sky. 

Rawrrk, his companion and guardian these five years bounded towards him. Ilmater had claimed him and given him another chance. No longer did he walk the path of justice, but instead in his sandles and grey robes trod the path of mercy. His armor and shield lay behind him somewhere in Cormyr. Only _Mano_ remained. 

He had sold most of his possessions on the journey North and had finally settled near Jalanthar in the Silver Marches. At first he had been a hermit and smith helping the village here and there, contemplating what to do and even whom to worship. During those first years, pangs of guilt assaulted him constantly. He had caused one of Tyr's hosts to be permanently destroyed. He had failed his companions. He had been responsible for the fall of Irieabor. 

But Ilmater had forgiven him. Bringing back Johanna's little sister from the dead had heralded his new road. The villagers suffered less after that. He took a wife. They had had a daughter. He had funded and built almost by hand and nearly alone the modest Shrine to Ilmater nestled in the foothills of the Nether Mountains. Life had changed dramatically. 

During the last five years he had only seen Grim. The halfling had stopped in a few times over the years and had been his only former companion to contact him. On the second occassion Grim had been able to attend his wedding. The halfling had also been able to meet Samantha. From his other friends, there had been no word, no message, no _sending_. 

Benito sighed as he entered the temple with the hound archon at his side, still in its canine form. He dutifully lit the braziers so the modest sanctum could warm up then sat-cross-legged to medidate. As he sunk into his state, he felt something sinister. Rawrrk growled and Benito jumped to his feet, drawing _Mano_, though more than likely, any threat would be dealt with through the power divine granted to him by Ilmater. 

A shambling humanoid creature crashed with in-human strength through the doors to the shrine. Benito recognized the abomination that had become Mourn right away and instantly began to weep even as Rawrrk closed with the revenant and was tossed aside. Benito called on Ilmater and _healed_ the undead creature that had once been his friend. Mourn-thing burned with holy fire and stumbled back. It rapidly recovered and its grimy nails tore into Benito. Rawrrk recovered and struck with his holy sword as Benito brought _Mano_ to bear, and the servants of Ilmater felled their foe. Benito thought he heard a word of thanks as the corpse of Mourn rapidly deteriorated as the five years caught up with it, the unholy magicks that kept the revenant going now gone. 

Benito thought of Home and ran for the cottage. Rawrrk checked on the acolytes. All was well, though now all were awakened from the commotion. He sent two acolytes to town to see if there had been anything strange while he set about to bury and consecrate Mourn, clean the blood and gore from the shrine and repair the door. Rawrrk dutifully guarded Johanna and Samantha.

**

Although Benito kept glancing at the sky expecting Torvyndaar to come swooping down upon them riding a dragon, nothing happened. Despite his wariness, he was able to finish his tasks and was placing the last hinge on the new door when the acolytes returned with an escort of the Argent Legion. The captain handed him a message. 

"It was left by a mage and an easterner in full plate armor. They did not explain," offered the officer. 

Benito looked at it suspicious of traps, but confident he could absorb any damage dealt to him, and seeing to it that no one vulnerable was near him, he opened the envelope and pulled out a letter. It was simple and upon it, written in elegant Thorass it read:

_You are cordially invited to the wedding of Alberia Dorthandotter, House Lhal to Aris Cloud-dancer al-D'hib to be held on Midsummer at Dragonstorm Castle. 

No RSVP is neccessary and all are welcome!_ 

Benito closed his eyes and crumpled the letter. 

"Perhaps, then, Ilmater, it is time."


----------



## Malachai_rose (Mar 26, 2003)

very nice post. I liked the way you handled the summary of the 5 year span and the coming of  Mourn. 

looking forward to the next series of posts  They should be fun.


----------



## reighne (Apr 1, 2003)

You're marrying me off to ARIS?!?!?!?! When did THIS HAPPEN???
   

No offense Aris but you look like you might snore. That would be unacceptable. Whoever heard of a air genasi who didn't snore? Can't live with a snorer dood. I may end up smothering you with a pillow or something and it wouldn't really be my fault, but then where would we be? The legend of the loudness of brothers' snoring is frightening in and of itself.
However, I do have to admit marrying Aris would be better than marrying Benito Cheeto afterall. *DUCKS THE TOMATO* MUAH!!! =)

Your fellow brigand
Alberia. 

And where are my flowers? And bended knees? And does this mean I get to book my own catering and band? 
Here is the ring that is wanted. *picture attached* *takes charge the way all women do when dealing with weddings* WHERE IS THAT dratted florist! 

hehhe *sends the bill to Aris* *ponders sending the bills to Broc instead since he's the one who agreed on her behalf... =)*


----------



## Broccli_Head (Apr 8, 2003)

Sorry, I haven't posted since March!

The Wedding will be next and it will be soon...


----------



## Zen_Pollo (Apr 8, 2003)

Dang,

I'm gone for a few months and look what happens!  Doh!


----------



## Broccli_Head (Apr 8, 2003)

*Midsummer, 1378, Year of the Cauldron*

The wedding was a grand affair. Everyone who was anyone in Cormyr attended.  Belsimmers and Huntcrowns, Wyvernspurs and Silverleafs crowded into the splendid courtyard of DragonStorm Castle.  The Steel Regent came, standing in shining full plate armor as the maid-of-honor for her fellow warrior woman, Alberia Lhal.  Even Caladnei, chief War Wizard of Cormyr came with a bumbling and babbling Vanderghast in tow.

Nosr sulked during the whole event.  He questioned Aris's motives. Then again maybe Alberia was the one marrying for politcial reasons or maybe they were actually marrying because they loved each other.  Plus, Benito Moltos who had been gone for over five years was performing the ceremony and Ellysidell, whom Aris had only kept tabs upon was the "best man" while he had been relegated to usher.

"So much for loyalty...," Nosr muttered under his breath.

Kith also mopped, but nor for the same reasons as Nosr. It was more of a matter of security. 

The doppleganger, Aris's chief on intelligence and an ardent worshipper of Tyr,  recalled the recent conversation:

"You're just putting another person in harm's way, Aris."

"Alberia can take care of herself."

"And now some of our resources will have to be devoted to protecting her. Making sure that the many enemies that you have collected don't try and use her for leverage." 

"Kith, we are in the middle of Cormyr."

"Exactly! This is not the same Cormyr it was under Azoun, and I know that the Night Masks, Quivering Thumb, People of the Black Blood, Eldereth Veluthraa--"

"You need not continued. I know who our enemies are."

"Zhentarim and the Shades, thanks to your meddling cousin. Any one of those groups can waltz on in here and cause trouble even with advance notice. Keep yourself in danger if you want to, boss, but why add a weak link in our chain."

"Kith, I appreciate your concern, but Alberia is not a 'weak link'.  We are getting married and that is all there is to it!"

**

Aris had then summarily dismissed him and they had not spoken more than a few words in the last month.  Now Kith watched and worried and probed peoples minds as Benito presided over the exchange of vows. He ground his teeth.  When Jhovan returned he would approach Aris again. Maybe he and the assassin together could make him more tractable...

**

The wedding finished and feast began.  Much wine and ale was consumed and the musicians played long into the night.  Nosr's mood lightened somewhat as many a young noble lass pulled him from his corner chair and into a dance. Conversations, with their plots and machianitions cropped up here and there among the nobles, with Kith and Kyros cataloguing it all (and their instigators) for analysis (and follow-up) later. 

Ivan and Benito and their wives sat together and their children played and the two dads compared diaper and dookie stories laughing a lot and enjoying the peace and innocence that their families brought. 

"You'll have to come an visit the old inn, Benito.  You remember Twillight Hollow?"

"Only too well, my friend. That's were Ellysidell died. Where my doubts about Tyr began."

Ivan furrowed his brow and tried to maintain the light atmosphere, "Well I renamed it. It's called the Twin Swords. Lots of fun and a few brawls to keep me honest." 

"That's great. I see you've married a sister of Ilmater."

Ivan smiled, looking for Gwynneth among the crowd. He squirmed feeling out of place among all the finery. Fortunately, his wife and Johanna had hit it off tremendously and they were talking and watching the children. They all seemed like bumpkins compared to the silk- and jewels-laddened locals.  

"Ivan, I do not want to leave my family, but I feel that Ilmater has asked me to continue that quest that we left long ago."

"I hung up my swords from heroics. Aris knows my mind.  I'm stayin' in Twillight Hollow. I fear what may happen if I leave for too long."

He informed Benito of the precarious peace that existed between the Zhentarim from Irieabor and Darkhold and the belagured riders from Asbravan. 

"Too many skirmishes have happened lately, Benito. The Hollow is neutral ground."

"I have a old debt to pay. We all do in Irieabor."

"Yes, your father. I despise Thaeglos as much as the next man. His wolfpacks roam the Vale at will, except in my village."

Ivan beat his chest for emphasis

"There will be a reckoning soon, my friend. Would you be there if I need you?"

Ivan thought for some time, but did not respond. 

"Come visit Twillight Hollow, Benito. You're something of a celebrity there."

Grasping Benito on the shoulder, he gave him a knowing nod. 

**

Elsewhere Aris had a candid conversation with Vanderghast.

Walking behind the mage while he practiced his senility, smelling roses and following butterflies, Aris asked "What are you doing here, Old Snoop?"

The former high mage of Cormyr narrowed his eyes and spoke in a harsh whisper, the trapping of an old fool gone. 

"You are not one of the royals, Wolf's son, so please refrain from calling me by a nickname reserved by them. You have already crossed the Mistmaster. Would you like another _geas_ placed on you? How about one that will dampen your honeymoon?"

Aris Cloud-dancer bowed and recanted, "Forgive me, Lord Vanderghast. I was testing your act. If you were the groom would you not take offense at someone of power pretending to be a doddering old fool?"

"If I were the groom, I would be attending to my wife! Oh so long ago..."

The high mage's eyes misted as he reminisced about love long past. 

"Of course, all believe that you are just a gold-digger. Where do your loyalties lie, Wolf's son?"

Now it was Aris's turn to glower.

"Where they have since you forced me five years ago to swear loyalty to King Azoun's son. I am still loyal to Cormyr and loyal to my wife."

He crossed his arms as Vanderghast raised an eyebrow. 

"And your _legion_?"

"When you need it, a part of Cormyr's armed forces."

"You realize that us allowing you to have an armed fighting force within our boundaries, sets a dangerous precedent. The nobles are clamouring to be allowed to do the same to bolster their own house forces. Sit on that wolf. Alusair values you and your wife's friendship to highly to tell you like it is. I, like you claim, care for Cormyr more than my own feelings or standing and I, unlike you, have proven so again and again.  Do not disappoint me."

Amidst protests from Aris of "I fought in the Horde Wars...," Vanderghast began chasing a lizard. 

**

Grim was so tempted to separate many a noble from his purse or bracelet or ring that night, but Ellysidell kept him in check. They had met on the road two days from the castle and had had so much time to rekindle their old friendship....

_I was so nearby, big brother. Why didn't you come and get me?_

"I didn't know where you were. We did not travel through Sembia. You are not easy to find little brother."

_I guess we all got caught up in other responsibilities. How is Talindra? Is she still as ornery as ever?_

THe mention of her name in the conversations usually ended them, but Grim kept probing. The thought of the wedding and all that food made him less grim and more giddy so the mischevious halfing came out....

By the time the music began to die, Grim had found a good place to hide and with a full belly went to sleep. Ellysidell, more comfortable outside, sat nearby, still never sleeping, but thinking what Aris was up to. He had been honored to be his "best man", but the bitter taste of all that time passing with barely any help for his cause remained. 

**

The next day, Aris and Alberia invited their old adventuring companions to breakfast. Their plans were to honeymoon in Ilighon and return a week from that day. 

Aris raised his cup. Alberia grasped his hand for support. 

"I propose companions that we bring our righteousness to bear against the evil that surrounds our lands. For five years I have been building a small mercantile empire to someday rival that of the Zhentarim, the Iron Throne, the Rundeen, and the rest. I would wish, friends, that you would join me in the fight. From here, in the heart of Cormyr we can strike out against our foes with the Stormwolf Legion."

Benito and Ivan frowned. Grim smirked. Ellysidell crossed his arms, impassive. Nosr and Kyros raised their mugs echoing support. 

"Ilmater decrees otherwise, Aris. We need to finish what our parents could not. The time is at hand."

The usually taciturn elf added, "If strike against our foes we must, then send more than just weapons and food to Cormanthor where my companions and I strike against the children of the Spider Queen."

_The Harpers could use your help in Sembia!_ sent Grim. 

"What about Irieabor?" asked Ivan. 

The murmur and hubub began as to what task was the most important. Aris tried to interrupt but the voices (and telepathic messages) grew louder and louder. Alberia wore a forced smile but stayed quiet. 

Ivan's lionar-trained voice finally cut through the din. 

*"I am returning with my family to Twillight Hollow!" *

In the silence that followed his shout Benito spoke.

"I am going to Hellgate Keep to retrieve the Gatekeeper's Crystal."

Nosr doubled over while Kyros and Aris grimaced as if in pain. 

"Meet me in Silverymoon in a tenday if you want to go. I will go alone if need be for I do the will of Ilmater."

Then he rose to leave.

**

The reunion soon ended with many a troubled brow or frown on the faces of the heroes. 

That afternoon, Benito and Ivan and their families travelled together towards Twillight Hollow, grateful for the respite from the world, at least for the next four days...


----------



## Malachai_rose (Apr 9, 2003)

lol, we werent  that dysfunctional were we ?
 I like the way you showed the dissention among the friends as to what to do.  Ahh well the rest of them fools are just gonna need to get on the same page with Benito  I mean Illmatter doesn't like to be kept waiting, heheh.


----------



## Zen_Pollo (Apr 9, 2003)

*Bah Humbug!*

Alberia has to stay home and everyone else gets to have fun!

I wonder what kind of freaky children Alberia and Aris will have?

Let's see...

1/2 Air Genasi, 1/2 Aasimar?

WTF?

And if Aris thinks Alberia is going to let him run off and play while she tends the estate all by her lonesome, he has another think coming!

What about her Stepmother?  I'll bet she feels she earned her just deserts after seeing Alberia marry...


----------



## Broccli_Head (Apr 9, 2003)

*Re: Bah Humbug!*



			
				Zen_Pollo said:
			
		

> *
> What about her Stepmother?  I'll bet she feels she earned her just deserts after seeing Alberia marry... *




Hahhahaha....

yet another adventure hook. 

And I agree. Alberia won't stay at home while Aris goes off to play. Maybe she'll form her own adventuring group?


----------



## Milo the Magnificent (Apr 13, 2003)

I haven't been here in a while. I like how you have nosr being a errand runner, seeing as he tends to have a big head, lol.


----------



## Donalbain (Apr 14, 2003)

*level update*

hey broc, can we have a level update of the (main) chars?


----------



## Broccli_Head (Apr 15, 2003)

Donaldbain...I will get that info to you as soon as I compile it from the players...they tend to be a secretive lot!   


*Silverymoon, about 14 days after Midsummer, 1378, Year of the Cauldron*

The raven ruffled is feathers trying to shake off the last droplets of dew as it perched on the stone ramparts of the palace. Occasionally, it would tilt its head as voices echoed from below. 

_The former group known as the Heroes of the Vilhon Reach banded together once again and met outside the gates of Silverymoon. After a brief sojurn to Twillight Hollow, Ivan had reluctantly left his wife and children  to accompany Benito, Johanna, and Samantha back to Jalanthar in the Silver Marches. Then they travelled to Silverymoon. The rest (Kyros, Grim , Ellysidell, Nosr and Aris)  had arrived with the help of the sorcerer and his teleports after Aris and Alberia had returned from Ilighon.  Word of their impending trek into the ruins of Hellgate Keep had filtered to the ears of certain powers that be,  and the company had been asked to assemble before Lady Alustriel, Guardian of the Silver Marches. Coincidentally, the rest of the High Council was in attendance._

"So, how much are we getting paid to do this task for you?" chimed Ivan. 

"Bahh! Typical adventurers. They're all mercenaries only out to line their own pockets," grumbled King Harbromm, the dwarven ruler of Citadel Adbar not so under his breath. 

"How dare you!" shouted Benito

The raven on the rooftop startled by the sudden noise from below flew off for a better perch. 

"Benito!" came a harsh whisper from Aris as he tried to put his hand on the cleric of Tyr's forearm to hold him back. 

Benito shrugged it away...he had had enough of keeping up appearences already this morning...

**


After formal introductions, Lady Alustriel had began, "Gentleman, Welcome! I have called you forth today to ask of you a favor for the good of the Marches."

Benito interrupted, "As long as it does not interefere with the will of Ilmater."

Aris grimaced as the cleric's remark drew murmurs from the assembled peers and their advisors.  An air of exclusivicity hung over the meeting as many of the courtiers and nobles had been dismissed leaving only the High Council and select, trusted advisors.  The pause after the interruption lingered even as the High Lady continued to smile and to the heroes made the grand hall feel very large.  Grim not liking the hard stares of the council members, especially the dwarves, wanted to crawl into a shadow but Ellysidell, sensing  his intentions shook his head. 

Aris broke the awkward silence, "My lady, please excuse young Benito. He is not used to appearing in such formal gatherings. Whatever task benefits your graces and the good people of the Marches we will willingly do."

Benito crossed his arms and rolled his eyes. "Why should we do anything to help them? What have they done for us?"

More murmurs arose, but no one cut of the priest of Ilmater as he continued. 

"We will do what we are going to do with or without your blessing and whether you have a task for us or not. The gods decree our path."

Alustriel, outwardly maintaining the same smiling demeanor, went on. "Very well. You will see that our paths meet, young cleric of Ilmater."

She spoke to the group as a whole, "When Hellgate Keep was destroyed, the mythal energies were torn asunder. In your journey into the ruin, we merely ask that you activate this item." Lady Alustriel held out a small green marble or jade sphere. "This will repair what was destroyed and more importantly, keep anything inside from leaving."

That was when Ivan decided to ask for compensation.

**


Facing and pointing at Harbromm, Benito continued his rebuke, "How dare you judge us as you would judge others and perhaps yourself! If I had a choice in this matter I would be at home with my wife and child. However, I do the will of Ilmater in spite of the sacrifice and the gaze from your haughty eyes."

Now it was King Bruennor Battlehammer's turn to hold back one of his companions as Harbromm rose from his highbacked chair and pounded one fist onto the table while shaking the other at the cleric of Ilmater. 

"What do you know of sacrifice, whelp?! I have seen countless of my people give their lives to stave back the orc hordes! Where have you been? When you were not even a thought, I had already sacrificed much."

King Harbromm would have exploded even more, except that Bruennor's calm bass drowned out his tirade, "Benito Moltos, do not take the King of Adbarimm's generalization personally. Before you were even born, Harbromm has been slaying orcs to prevent the extinction of his people. His cynicism towards the short-lived races is legendary."

The King of Mithral Hall gave a sharp tug on King Harbromm's forearm, yanking the dwarf back to his seat.

"And in any case, if these heroes were of questionable ethics we would not have summoned them to appear before us and undertake this delicate task. You must trust mine, and the High Lady's judgement," added Taern Hornblade, High Mage of Silverymoon.

"However, the Rashemani bears watching," proclaimed Emerus Warcrown, lord of Citadel Felbarr. 

"This meeting is only a formality. We have already all agreed to request their aid. They come highly recommended. Your son, High Lady AND the High Mage have scrutinized them." Helm Dwarf-friend of Sundabar spoke. "What say you, Lord Kayl?"

Lord Kayl Moorwalker, First Elder of Everlund merely shrugged his shoulders and replied, "I am but a humble merchant. I know not of adventuring and whom to hire or not, and--"

"Yes, yes we know. You have to consult the rest of the elders in Everlund," Bruennor added with a hint of sarcasm.

Aris could only shake his head during the whole ordeal. Only Aris, Ivan, and Benito had even opened their mouths. The rest of the group had remained in awed silence. Grim still wanted to slink away. Ellysidell kept looking at the stained glass windows wishing to catch a glimpse of the outdoors. Nosr could not help staring at the High Lady. He hoped she would just look his way. Kyros was just impassive recording everything.

_How embarrassing!_ thought Aris placing his hand on his forehead and shaking his head once more.

"By the honor of the Stormwolf Legion, we will undertake this quest to Hellgate Keep for you, High Lady Alustriel!"

Aris gritted his teeth as he mentioned Hellgate Keep and he saw Nosr almost double over. Kyros gave him a hurt look. 

"Can you do anything about this curse that the Mistmaster has laid upon us, Lady. It would help us to serve you better?" 

Before she could reply, Benito clarified, "The Stormwolf Legion does not speak for nor does it include me."

"Alas, the powers of the Mistmaster are beyond even my ken, " said Lady Alustriel. She added with a frown that nearly broke Nosr's heart, "It seems to me that you are very disjointed as a group. I had thought that there was more unity among you."

Harbromm guffawed,"I think we should re-think our proposal. They cannot even agree upon a name to call themselves."

"Aren't we just as bad, Harbromm?" came Bruennor to their defense. 

"Besides what is in a name. We have been apart for five long years, but be assured that when the battles come, we work like a well-oiled machine. I am confident in that," said Aris. 

"So will you undertake the quest?" asked Alustriel again holding out the jade marble. 

Aris bowed, approached the dais, and accepted the item. He was very suprised by the weight of the sphere as the High Lady placed it into his hand. Courtiers also gave each hero a unicorn pendant to bring them right outside the gates of Silverymoon when they had completed the task or things became dire....


"Companions of the Quest, then. I will go," said Benito accepting the pendant. _First, however, we need to stop and pay a visit to Mr. Mistmaster!_


----------



## Broccli_Head (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: level update*



			
				Donalbain said:
			
		

> *hey broc, can we have a level update of the (main) chars? *




I can give you some...


*Benito Moltos*
_lawful good cleric of Ilmater: cleric 8/divine disciple 5/ contemplatative 3_

*Aris Cloud-dancer*
_lawful good (neutral) ranger 5/fighter 5/ monk 5_ of Miliekki, 
Follower of the Verdant Hand

*Grim* 
_chaotic good (neutral) ranger 1/barbarian 1/rogue 10/ shadowdancer 3_  worships Tymora, Harper affiliation 

* Ivan*
_lawful good fighter 6/weapon master 9_ worships Ilmater, former Lionar of Cormyr 

*Ellysidell*
_chaotic good barbarian 5/ fighter 9 _ Chosen of Fenmaril Mestarine

These last two are speculation...

*Kyros*
_lawful neutral psychic warrior 8/fighter 5/slayer 1_ worships Tymora

*Nosr*
_neutral good sorcerer 13_ worships ???


----------



## Malachai_rose (Apr 15, 2003)

lol, i liked the update... though I didnt realize how self rightoues Benito could come across till I read him in this last post, heheh, I gotta work on that whole humility thing for him, lol.

Though in my defense he doesnt look down on other people, he is just an extremely dedicated cleric   

Well looking forward to the next update Broc


----------



## Broccli_Head (Apr 16, 2003)

*The High Forest, 4 days later , 1378, Year of the Cauldron*

Benito helped Aris to the top of the hill and they surveyed the damage, and their handywork. Already, treants were edging to the outer rings of the Stone Stand to topple fetishes dedicated to Malar and replace them with shrubs and small trees. 

"Benito, I have to sit down. The pain is increasing."

Aris leaned against the statue of Ilmater that Benito had raised over what had formerly been a pit that had led to a cavern where a half-dozen Beasts of Malar had dwelled.  He had reduced the stunted and twisted tree (a sacrificed treant his allies had told him) that had once rested in the hole, freeing the trapped spirits and consecrating the whole ring.  Stone Stand had been purified and Turlang was pleased. He would now allow one of his servants to guide them through the High Forest to the Citadel of the Mists, or at least to edge of the Mistmaster's domain. 

The fight had not been easy, but as soon as a quartet of ogre druids had informed Benito of the perversion that existed at Stone Stand, he had marched harder and with a purpose.   At the ring of stones and cairns dedicated to several Uthgardt barbarian tribes, servants of Malar had increased their hold. The heroes had arrived at a good time, but the battle had not been without difficulty. Two guardian spirits had attacked. One had possessed Grim who had almost slain Nosr. When Benito had blinded "Grim" the spirit had jumped to Kyros whom Benito had to stun before the ghost had used the psychic warrior to wreck more havoc among the party.  Then the ghost had tried to take over Ellysidell.  The Chosen seemed to shrug off the attempt and sent the spirit to a final death. 

Meanwhile, during that chaos, Aris and Ivan had to contend with the majority of the Beast of Malar that had come pouring forth from the hole in the ground. They had held their own, slaying four of the beasts. The cleric and Ellysidell had finished the other two and Aris had cried out "Victory!"

Benito looked with concern at his companion. Aris, becoming more pale by the hour,  was deteriorating the closer he approached Hellgate Keep. Ivan had not helped by bringing up the name of the ruin the previous day. Nosr had also been affected, and nearly being killed helped him to decide to return to Silverymoon. He had already _teleported_ back. Kyros, on whom the Mistmaster had also placed a _geas_, was still unaffected by this lastest relapse of the retrictive dweomer, but Benito knew that it was only a matter of time before he succumbed as well.  

"Aris, we must continue onward towards the Citadel. I will ask the Mistmaster to remove this curse. He will see that we are on a divine quest and will have to acquiese. He cannot turn us aside from the will of the gods."

"A man of the Mistmaster's power knows that the gods aren't infallible. He may have his own agenda."

Aris continued to grimace. The pain would not go away.  Benito furrowed his brow, upset by the blasphemy of his friend but also sympathetic to his plight. Aris did not like being helpless and in a situation beyond his control. Benito, dedicated as he was to Ilmater, had long ago surrendered his will. Fortunately, Ilmater was merciful and just and had never asked Benito to give away his freedom. The cleric shuddered and muttered a prayer expressing his pity for the shamans who had been forced to give their life and unlife to the cruel Malar. Hopefully, he had eased their torment. Leaving Aris on the hill, Benito walked down to help the treants and Ellysidell plant a garden.

Kyros and Ivan joined Aris as he rested, breath ragged despite Benito's ministrations. 

"Kyros, Ivan. I fear that I will not be able to continue until the Mistmaster is inclined to remove this _geas_.  Please protect Benito on the journey. Help him to keep his emotions in check. Keep Grim out of trouble."

Kyros made as if to protest, but Aris held up his hand, "No Kyros, I will be fine. I do not think that anything could be past Turlang or his druids."

Aris forced a smile. It was good to be adventuring again! Tonight, despite the pain, he would sleep on the rough ground and look up at the stars with his boon companions who had spilled blood with him this day around him.  Somehow, probably from sheer exhaustion from the constant pain, Aris fell asleep. 

**

The next day Aris could not even move and Kyros began to feel the nagging pain that would worsen over the next two days until he also was bedridden.  Ellysidell decided to stay with Aris while the other four companions continued south behind the mighty treant that led them towards the Mistmaster's domain. 

"BEYOND THOSE TREES LIES THE REALM OF THE MISTMASTER. I GO NO FURTHER, BUT WILL AWAIT YOUR RETURN."

Grim led the way with Benito not far behind. Kyros and Ivan brought up the rear but travelled side-by-side. There were no trees beyond where the treant had told them, just spongy earth and thick, rolling mists.  They walked for a long time barely able to see each other and nothing more than 10 paces away. Eventually they saw a line of shadows ahead.

"YOU HAVE RETURNED ALREADY?"

Benito growled in frustration. They had walked in a huge circle and returned to where they had started.  He looked at Grim, their guide, who shrugged and looked a little dazed.  In fact, looking at Ivan and Kyros confirmed the cleric's initial thought. Kyros was fine, but Ivan had a blank look upon his face. There was some sort of repulsion or confusion magicks going on in the sea of mist. 

"I'm not giving up!" Benito yelled into the fog, his voice carrying. 

It was then that he struck upon an idea...

"How loud can you bellow?" he asked of the treant.

And shortly, they were trekking back into the thick and damp fog with the sound of the "foghorn" echoing behind them, letting them know that they were moving forward and not in circles. Benito had decided to let Kyros lead and seemingly they were making good progress.  However, the air was turning slowly colder.

_Benito, I have a bad feeling about this_ sent Grim emphasizing his mental message with a shiver. 

Shadows had lengthened and occasionally the heroes heard sounds and saw lights somewhere in the fog. 

"Hold!" cried Kyros. "I saw something moving up ahead."

The heroes drew weapons and remained still, but there was only silence. Kyros gave an "all clear" sign as he scanned the fog for any sign.  He moved forward.

_Then he saw It come from out of the fog. He was paralyzed with fear and It approached him. Shadowy, insubstantial tentacles writhed from It's head as it closed. He screamed as It wrapped those slimy appendages around his head. He heard the sick CRUNCH of his skull being ripped open and the sucking sound as the shadow illithid consumed his brain...._

As soon as Kyros had moved forward, Grim had shouted and alarm from behind. 

Ivan cried out, "Shadows, Benito!"

The cleric spun around and saw multiple shadows floating through the mists towards them. Without hesitaiton he grasped _Mano de la Justicia_ and called upon the holy power of Ilmater.   The shadows blew into the nothing that they had once been.

They heard Kyros scream from in front of them  and rushed forward only to find him convulsing on the ground. Then he lay still.  

"Be wary friends. There is death here in this fog," warned Ivan as he turned his back to Grim, Benito and Kyros's body to look for any more enemies.  Grim watched in the other direction wishing Ellysidell and the warm fire of his falchion were around. It was really, really cold. 

Benito crouched and felt for a pulse. Kyros was dead!

He stood up and shook his fist in the air,

*  "Mistmaster! We came here in good faith and now you have killed one of my friends! However long it takes to find you, Mistmaster, know that I will. And when I do, I will kill you!"*


----------



## Zen_Pollo (Apr 17, 2003)

Rowdy!

What can I say...Rowdy...


----------



## Carnifex (May 11, 2003)

Just thought I'd give this a bump, to ask what has become of Broccli_Head? I ain't seen you around for a while...


----------



## Broccli_Head (May 12, 2003)

I'm still around! However, I haven't had the time to write...creatively

Grant due at the end of the month, MCAT's just finished, MedSchool Apps on the horizon....

But, I'll try and update when I get a creative moment.


----------



## Broccli_Head (May 22, 2003)

Actually, I have had time to write....This game is on hiatus, but I still have like 3 sessions to catch up!

But my creativity has been going elsewhere---> to Champions!

However, I may jump back here soon.  I wonder'll if there will still be any readers left?


----------



## Broccli_Head (May 28, 2003)

*The High Forest, Late Summer, 1378, Year of the Cauldron*

As Benito finished his tirade, the wind picked up and the fog swirled but did not blow away.  From the direction they were heading they heard the earth churning and coming closer. The wind and fog swirled even more and suddenly the remaining companions were lifted from their feet and buffeted by supernatural winds. 

"Air elementals!" shouted Benito futilely over the tearing and rending winds. 

Suddenly, he was airborne and moving faster. The elemetal stopped hurting him and was merely carrying him through and then above the fog. He was still made dizzy and could not concentrate enough for a spell, but at least he was not longer being ripped apart. He prayed to Ilmater to spare the suffering of his companions.  Ahead, through the waves of nausea, he saw an alien citadel with smooth, curving walls and apparently no doors at any level. In the center of the fortress, stood a tower, rounded and oval shaped, much like an egg. Towards this he was rushed. He closed his eyes ready to be smashed against the flying buttresses of those smooth, gibbous walls, but all he felt was a sudden chill and then he stopped moving. 

Benito opened his eyes and floated in a vast hall. The top and bottom were lost in darkness, yet a warm glow emanated from the cyclopean walls. More openings than he could count led from this grand "hall", but all this scenery was brushed aside by the tall, white-haired and pale man that floated towards him with two djinn in attendance. 

"You requested and audience, and now I am here. Do you still wish to kill me?"

Benito, for one of the few times in his life, was left speechless.

**

Ivan sputtered as he lifted his face from the mud and reached all fours. He still had at least one of his scimitars and waved it in the air at the retreating air elementals. 

"That's right, you stinkin' bags of wind. Run or fly or do whatever you do because next time I will give you no opportunity to surrender."

He rolled over and looked at the dimished but still cloying fog. Then, taking a deep breath he rose to his feet and looked around for his companions. He heard a low moan and cautiously advanced. 

Grim was sitting next to Kyros who was coughing up flem and moaning.

_He lives._ Grim smiled.

The halfling was also battered and bruised and was missing a tooth. 

"Benito?"

Grim pointed towards the fog and sky. _One of the elementals took him away._

"I could use some firewine to wash all this filth out!"

Grim helped Kyros to a sitting position. 

"I guess the attacks were just figments of our imagination?"

Grim rose and began walking. 

"Halfling, were are you going?"

_To find my best friend._

"Well hold on there. He's our friend, too."

Ivan helped Kyros to his feet, and recovered his other scimitar. 

"So, Kyros, what happened?"

Kyros gave him a smoldering gaze.

"I do not want to talk about it."

Ivan shrugged his shoulders and fell in behind the Mithral Knight. Grim had already disappeared, but every now and then would call back to the other two steering them unerringly in the same direction. The fog seemed to clear as they continued forward...

**

Benito had finally found his voice, and was about to speak when the Mistmaster answered his first question.

"Your companions are fine. Your friend Kyros is not dead. He was merely stunned by his own inner fears."

A fluted crystal floated towards the cleric of Ilmater and he saw the shadowy outline of Grim followed by Kyros and then Ivan.

"How do I know this isn't another trick?"

"You do not. But suffices to say that I could have destroyed you and your friends already. I have not."

"Then why all the illusions?"

"I had to test your resolve. I do not like to be bothered by trivial matters."

"The Gatekeeper's Crystal and our quest is no small matter."

"You are correct. Power of such a world-changing magnitude is not. But such power should not be in the hands of the small-minded. It is best kept out of your hands."

"So you won't help us? Remove the _geas_ curse from my friends? Allow us to go to the ruins of Hellgate Keep?"

"No. The artifact is best left buried in the rubble and flung to the planes. It is too powerful for mere mortals."

"But things are stirring beneath the ruins."

"That is no concern of mine. Unless my enemies try and attack my gates, I will not interfere in the affairs of my neighbors, and you can see how futile an attempt it would be to attack me in my own domain."

"But the gods demand...," Benito buried his face in his hands. 

"I would much rather be at home with my wife and child, but Ilmater has told me that the time is now. It is too much, Mistmaster, for one man to bear. Please take this burden from me then if you will not help."

Something moved in the apathetic heart of the Mistmaster, as it had moved by the pleas of the Harpers who had emplored him to helpt to stop the denezins of Hellgate Keep years before. 

"Which gods?"

Through tears Benito explained the task of Ilmater and how the Beastlord and the Spider Queen had inclinations to find or to have their minions find, the Gatekeeper's Crystal and use it for their own evil plans. 

"My companions aid me only because of their loyalty to me. They are not driven by a higher power."

The Mistmaster appeared pensive and rubbed his chin. 

"Give me time, Benito Moltos. I will consult my god, Deneir. If he believes the cause is worthy, you will have your help. In the meantime, go and see your family."

The Mistmaster pointed towards a portal that led to a shadowed passageway.  Then he disappeared. 

Benito looked at the two djinn who merely hovered impassively holding great scimitars. He looked towards the hall where the Mistmaster had pointed and floated in that direction. At the end of the hall, he came to another crystal scrying device and peered through. There he saw Johanna and Samantha alive and well an laughing.  And his tears of frustration became tears of joy


----------



## Malachai_rose (May 29, 2003)

Woot !!! an update, hot diggity its like christmas in July... cept its only May but you get the point


----------



## Broccli_Head (Jun 26, 2003)

*no way!*

*The Ruins of Hellgate Keep, Late Summer, 1378, Year of the Cauldron*

It was a horrible, horrible place. 

Benito looked out across the blasted plain that the fortress of Ascalhorn once surveyed. Piles of debris, looking like giant-sized cairns, were scattered from here to the the edge of Turlang's Wood.  Only now, nearly a decade since the destruction of Hellgate Keep was the land surrounding it beginning to recover, and that was just with the continued presence and horticulture of Turlang and his treants.  The Mistmaster had been correct. Such an artifact as the Gatekeeper's Crystal was not meant for mortal hands. Behind him lay ridiculously deep pit where once had stood a mighty keep. Only three small pathces of earth remained on the top of the butte where it had stood. The Companions of the Quest had climbed to the southermost of these patches and found a set of aboveground ruins. Benito was surprised that anything had remained standing.  Already Grim was scouting ahead, wary for any surprises.

The destruction of Hellgate Keep was more than physical.  They all felt the tear in the Weave itself as areas of dead magic and wild magic lined the pit and lay within. Benito could not even look down. It had given him an un-natural feeling of vertigo.  Even the Mistmaster's Djinn servant, Hassan, avoided the edge, and because of him, they had discovered that magical flight was impossible. Only Ivan, having no natural magical abilities was unaffected by the icky feeling of the cracks in the Weave. 

"Hey guys, come and check out the view! It's amazing," called out the Rashemani swordmaster. 

_Ivan_ was amazing, mused Benito. He was still in good spirts despite the accidental spill he had had from Grim's new magic carpet. Benito shook his head. They were still rusty from the years apart, and it was taking time to relearn how to read each other's actions. The cleric of Ilmater had thought Grim's howling was of pain, not delight, and had yanked him from the 'grasp' of the carpet. Since he was the driver, the carpet had fallen out of control with Ivan still on board. The warrior had crashed into a grove of trees and had needed much healing. 

Benito examined his actions deeper. Perhaps it had been a lack of trust of the gift that the Mistmaster had given his halfling friend.  The wizard-cleric of Denier had been very generous, giving all of them useful magicks. How could Benito not trust him?

_Help me, Ilmater, to see the good in people..._

The Mistmaster had removed the _geases_ placed on Kyros, Aris, and Nosr, free of charge. Then he had opened a _worldwalk gate _ to put the party right by their destiniation. He had asked Benito to bring back the shard of the Gatekeeper's Crystal that lay in the ruin, but without compulsion. The cleric certainly had a healthy fear of the Mistmaster and would definitely not run away with such a destructive artifact, but in his past experience, wizards and even the Mistmaster himself, had been heavy-handed. 

Aris gave the all clear sign passed from Grim, and Kyros called to Ivan and Benito. 

**

Grim had found a way down into the depths and his superior training, although sometimes slow, allowed him to pick his way flawlessly, disarming traps and shoring up unstable construction.  In the underlevel of this building, the shadowdancer had even been rewarded for his thoroughness. He had found an ancient elven shield with a powerful offensive spell.  

The stairs were particularly dangerous. The party carefully descended, clear of the intended path thanks to a a powerful spell that Benito had cast. It led them straight down, bypassing several sublevels that were beneath the tor. At the bottom, however, Benito had said the the path had become jumbled and then ended.  Without incident, they reached the end of the stairs and the very bottom of Hellgate Keep.  The companions had a strong feeling of dread even though the ruin seemed nearly abandonded. Faint noises had been heard here and there, but the whole place, save for that sense of foreboding, appeared deserted. 

How many victims had been tortured in these halls? How many poor souls had been unwillingly bred with the foul creatures from the Abyss? For countless centuries, demons had ruled from these underhalls, raping and pillaging the surrounding lands. The _mythal_ surrounding the ghoul-hold had prevented more from entering, but that did not prevent the denizens from capturing orcs, humans, and anyone else for their "nurseries".  They had even perverted a tribe of the Uthgardt barbarians to the point that they had become cannibals. Ironically, it was their attack on the Mistmaster that had finally brought about the keep's annihilation. With the Gatekeeper's Crystal, the Mistmaster and two Harpers that had infiltrated the keep destroyed the mythal, creating such an intense magical feedback, that it had levelled the mighty fortress, and much of the butte on which it had stood. The Harpers had sacrificed their lives for the cause.  

Aris wondered if his fellow companions would do the same.  He knew that he would lay down his life for his friends, and perhaps that was all that mattered.  

They would have wandered the halls aimelssly had not Kyros been a student of geometry and had photgraphic memory.  He deduced that the shard of the crystal must lie at the bottom point of the pyramidal-shaped crater.  With some further calculations, he felt that the center of level they were on would be their goal. Benito solved the problem by _summoning_ a squad of thoquaa to burn holes in direct path to the center.  Strangely, they were hard to control, somehow warped by the evils and strange magicks of this place, but Benito willed them to get the job done and soon there was a nice hole that Grim was able to walk through--the rest would have to crawl--and the tunnel led into a very large room. 

_You were right Kyros!_ he sent back and continued into the tunnel. 

Suddenly, Grim felt pain as a cloud of noxious gas filled the tunnel. Then as he tried to move back to his friends he ran into a _wall of ice_

_It's a trap!_ he yelled telepathically. 

He heard a muffled cry from the other side of the ice wall.  Aris, Ellysidell, Kyros and Ivan had been watching the long hall in either direction, as Benito and Grim had been working the tunnel. Aris had really not liked the idea, but it was a better alternative to exploring the maze of a dungeon.  He heard the pouding of heavy, booted feet echoing down the halls coming from _both_ directions. 

"A little faster please. We've got company!" cried the genasi. 

Benito called back, "Grim is cut off!"

He sent back to Grim, _My friend, I think we will soon have our own problems._

Aris recognized the enemy. 

"Tannarruuk!" he screamed and drew his bow. 

A score or more of demon-blooded orcs closed on them, cutting off any escape. 

Grim was disheartened and still coughing from the killing vapors, but he had to get out. Things were getting bad, hopefully they wouldn't get worse. He peered out the far end of the tunnel through the haze of gas.  He almost fainted in horror. Before him, waiting for the arrival of the party was a huge bat-winged, fire-enshrouded demon with a flaming sword and a whip. Terror and panic seized the poor halfling and he ran headlong back into the frozen wall. 

It was worse.


----------



## Broccli_Head (Aug 7, 2003)

Man, it's been a long while....

Does anyone read these old tales anymore?

Can't believe that I left a cliffhanger like this...

I need to repent!


----------



## Malachai_rose (Aug 8, 2003)

I still read (course I'm a player but /shrug). Lol, Broc your such a slacker. I mean its nothin but "I can't write I have to move" or "I can't write my mothers sick" or "I can't write I have to go finish up an experiment back at the lab"

whine whine whine thats all I ever hear from you anymore... LOL (I was being facietous in case you took me seriously bud ) 

Heh, well hopefully you can wrap this up because eventually were gonna put Champions down and wander back over to the FR game


----------



## honorwolf (Aug 8, 2003)

Yes that is right! Soon the mighty Aris can take command once again of the motley crew that is Legion Extreme...err the Heroes of the Vilhon Reach. _sigh_....Why is it that I am always in charge? It is like Sun Tzu says, "Hence we know that the leader of the army is in charge of the lives of the people and the safety fo the nation."


----------



## honorwolf (Aug 14, 2003)

Once again it is I.  The real Aris to talk to y'all out there.  The real Aris would never refer to himself as mighty.  He is far to pragmatic for that.  But, I digress.  If any of you readers have been leaders then perhaps you can sympathize with me.  As good as our group is in a fight, I guess I should not worry about anything else, but I fear as the more experienced we get and the more powerful we become, many of us forget to work together or better yet in concert as a team. 

 I find the burden of leadership very heavy indeed.  Many in our group are headstrong, especially now that we have survived.  We are on the verge of becoming epic levels.  We still have a little way to go, but I am beginning to question the veracity of continueing on. 

 "The needs of the many, outweight the needs of the one."  Spock.  "Changes can come from the power of many but only if the many come together to form that which is invincible...the power of one."  From the movie "The Power of One"  as spoken by P.K. portrayed by actor Stephen Dorff.  

The Heroes of the Vilhoun Reach is perhaps one of the greatest that I have ever adventured with, but Aris's Blue Black hair may soon turn to white, with the burden of leadership.  I guess it is true that leaders are a lot like eagles.  They fly alone.  Please forgive my little gripe session.  Leadership is a privilege and a responsiblity.  One does what is right and hard to do,because you must.  But just a little understanding and cooperation goes a long way. 

 Soon the Heroes and the Legion shall rise again to once more smite down evil!!!  Long live the Fighters!


----------



## Malachai_rose (Aug 14, 2003)

Lol, do you hear it Aris /listen ...

(sounds of worlds smallest violin playin 'my heart bleeds for you)

Leadership is tough, but you gotta approach the group from a team stand point and not so much like that drill seargent from Full Metal Jacket. And as for pressure try turning down these insane quests when it's your God asking you to do it (well one of his celestial host actually but still). Lol, I mean what cleric in his right mind says no to God !?! 

Heheh, well I can sympathize with Aris' being war weary... Benito longs to 
be with his wife and daughter but he knows that the war against the darkness  is unforgiving and unconcerned with such matters. So heavy in heart he fights on. Speaking of fighting on, we gonna start the ol FR back up soon ? I really want to finish up the story arc. Champions is great to though... hmm so many great games so little time /sigh


----------



## honorwolf (Aug 15, 2003)

double post again ....


----------



## honorwolf (Aug 15, 2003)

*News Flash!*

Number of PCs who died under Benito's lead: 5
Number of PCs who died under Aris's lead:     1

Number of cities overrun by Benito's decisions: 1

I rest my case.

This drill sergeant clearly does not lead his troops to their demise, and this drill sergeant is humble. I do not make demands on my other companions nor do I cajole them.  This drill sergeant cares about the future of his charges.  I care not about popularity. I get the job done.


----------



## Broccli_Head (Aug 18, 2003)

honorwolf said:
			
		

> *News Flash!
> 
> Number of PCs who died under Benito's lead: 5
> Number of PCs who died under Aris's lead:     1
> ...




That's just wrong!

I forget who the dead all were, but the city in question is Iriaebor, which in my campaign even 5 years later is still under Zhentarim control.


----------



## LuYangShih (Aug 19, 2003)

Perhaps Aris has a better track record because he lacks the courage and fortitude to take on the tough jobs and decisions.  Aris is imminently unlikable, as well.  He combines arrogance and self righteousness to a degree unseen in most Lawful Stupid Paladins.  Benito is clearly better, but all in all, Ellysidel is my favorite Hero.  

Anyway, I still occassionally read this story hour, so that is at least one reader you have.  I look forward to reading the continuation of this campaign.  I assume you will continue the once every two months update cycle?


----------



## honorwolf (Aug 20, 2003)

I appreciate your commentary, and I respect your views.  But, my friend to call me self righteous and arrogant without knowing the full story is not right.  But you do have your opinion and I am glad you replied.  Ellysidell is my favorite as well.  The track record bit is between Benito and I.   But to tell you that Aris is unlikable because his charisma is low.  He is the soldiers, soldier.  He does the things no one else wants to do.   No one likes someone who has to be hard.   He is a cold character that is concerned for the greater good.  Protecting his family, the party.   So you know what.  No one liked Sun Tzu when he executed the king's favorite concubines, to turn the the rest of the harem,into a feared, elite unit.  And he went down in the history books, as one of the greatest generals of all time.  I am not to be liked, I am not to be feared.  All that matters is everyone makes it.  "Strength with out the perception to use it, is wholly useless."  Thank you for your response. This has illicited the most emotion out of me in a long while.  Seriously, thanks for reading and replying to our post.  Broc will be happy.


----------



## LuYangShih (Aug 20, 2003)

Oh, I would agree that both Aris and Benito come off very close to their Charisma scores.  As for Sun Tzu, just because he was a great general does not mean all the actions he took are to be admired or emulated.  The action you describe was evil, and unneccessary.  True greatness comes only in men of good character.  Now, Patton.  There's a General.  

I am glad you appreciate the commentary.  It is enjoyable reading the exploits of the Heroes Of Vilhon Reach.


----------



## Broccli_Head (Aug 20, 2003)

LuYangShih said:
			
		

> * I assume you will continue the once every two months update cycle? *




Good one!  

I guess that means I have to post w/in a week!


----------



## Broccli_Head (Aug 26, 2003)

*as promised...*

*Beneath the Ruins of Hellgate Keep, Late Summer, 1378, Year of the Cauldron*

Khanyr Vhok looked down from his great Throne of Bone, with disdain at the stupid priest of Lovitar that groveled--in chains of course--before him. His beautiful sister Aliiza stood by his side, her demonic bat wings occasionally flexing absentmindedly. Together they ruled the Legions of the Scoured Ones. They were the remnant (and some would say pathetic at that) of the once mighty hordes that treaded these halls in days past. The priest had had the nerve to saunter into his domains; the domains of him, The Sceptered One, and then when caught, ask for an alliance. Vhok was making him beg for mercy as his loyal Tanarruk looked on and laughed while others came up and added to the priest's beating. Unfortunately, he seemed to enjoy it.

Vhok sighed, quickly growing bored. He would soon end the "torture" and lop of his head. A glow at the far end of the hall caught his eye. Then the stone at that location melted, smoke pouring from the opening. 

"What's this? Intruders? How dare they!"

He looked at the fiendish orcs in his service as they lounged around bored without anyone to kill and maim.  

"Minions, surround them and kill them. Bring me back their heads!"

A score of Tannarruk, finally getting some action, exited from sets of double doors on opposite sides of the grand hall.

"Sister, give them something to welcome them." He thought for a second and added, "How about a Grintharke? I like that one a lot."

Aliiza narrowed her eyes, non-chalantly made some quick gestures, and sent a cloud of poisonous gas into the newly formed tunnel. Then she made some more complicated ones and a large balor, sheathed in flame appeared. Flying invisibly by the hole, she then cast another spell and sealed the far end of the intruding tunnel with a _wall of ice_. She was satisfied when her accute hearing heard whimpers of fear. Then she flew near the ceiling and waited.

**

"Hold the Line!" cried Aris as he cut down another Tanarruk. 

The foul creature writhed on the floor clutching the bloody stump of its right arm. Next to him, Kyros, the Mithral Knight swung his mighty greatsword over his head gaining momentum to chop down at the next foe. Another Tannarruk head was split like a melon and then another wave of warmth swept over them, and a "Booming" sound echoed througout the Underhalls; the aftermath of the third or fourth of Benito Moltos's _sonic flamestrikes_. The cleric of Tyr had softened both squads of Tannarruk for his companions. 

Opposite the ice-blocked tunnel, Ellysidell and Ivan fought side by side wrecking their own havoc on the demon orcs. In short order, the score of Tannarruk were dead bodies with feathered arrows sticking out of them and multiple gashes from very sharp slashing weapons. Further down the hall in both directions, many fiendish orcs were unrecognizable heaps of flesh. Some were still smoldering.

The Chosen of Fenmaril Mestarine did not stop. He charged the ice wall that separated him from Grim. Two mighty crashes later, Grim stumbled through the halfling-sized hole. 

"B-big d-demon with flames...lots of flames...," stammered Grim. 

Benito strode forth _dispelling_ the noxious gas in front of him.

Behind him, the rest quickly downed potions for the next rounds. Aris shouted orders. There was no more time for subtlety. 

"We have to hit them fast and hard. Support Benito. Let us finish this."

The priest of Ilmater did not feel fear as he strode towards the Balor.

"Foul Fiend. Return to the depths of the Abyss from whence thou came!"

He presented _Mano de la Justicia_ as he attempted to _banish_ the demon. Nothing happened. However, ever confident that the Ilmater-given power that coursed through his veins was nearly omnipotent, he gave the balor closer scrutiny. He noticed that it repeated its actions every six heartbeats. 

He growled, "It is an illusion!" and easily _dispelled_ the image, more angry now that he had been tricked. 

A bolt of lightning struck him square on sending him reeling. He saw a fiendish, mad looking elf standing on a dais before a throne made from a huge dragon's skull. However, he flew towards the architect of the _lightning bolt_, a flying bat-winged female. Below him more demon orcs charged his companions. These wore plate armor decorated with the heads of lions and dragons. The sound of metal on metal rang within the hall as the groups engaged. As Benito vaulted towards the ceiling he saw what he was after. A shard of the _Gatekeeper's Crystal_ hung in the air casting a bluish light in the throne room. 

**

Vhok laughed maniacally as his minions clashed with these delvers who had dared entered his domain. In a moment of lucidity he cast from his own arsenal of spells a _slowness_ on several of the interlopers. Even with the advantage, the Tannarruk were still being cut down. Every now and then, one would fall face down as a short sword literally appeared through his belly. A little halfling would chuckle, remove his blade, and disappear again. The Sceptered one saw his sister engaged in  the air with a human in grey robes. He reeked of a holiness that Khanyr Vhok could smell from his protected location on the Throne of Bone. 

Aliiza cast another illusion of a Vrock and programmed it to fly and fight the holy warrior. 

"Enough of your tricks, foul sorceress. I tire of this game!" 

The man brandished his glowing sword and muttered some incantations that hurt Vhok's ears. Then his jaw dropped. He saw his sister scream as she was engulfed in flame. The body rapidly became a pile of dust and her fire-bleached skull once covered with lustrous black hair bounced on the stones below. That was when the Sceptered One realized that he was overmatched. He had to escape.

**

Aris fought with ever-increasing frustration. He knew how easily they could beat the Tannarruk's but being slowed down delayed them to get to their objective: the half-fiend on the throne. By his side, Ivan and Kyros fought with him in slow motion. Only the Chosen had been unaffected by the spell. Ellysidell engaged three demon orcs on his own and in a frenzy. However, Aris did not worry as he knew that Grim flanked his "big brother's" opponents and helped to take them out. 

"OOOvvveeerrr hhheeerrre, Beniiitooo!" he tried to yell, but the sound became a rumbling bass that quickly lost its coherence by the time it reached Benito's ears. 

The genasi did smile, however when the bat-winged spellcaster was destroyed by the priest of Ilmater. He frowned when the skull flew towards the elf-thing on the throne. The coward meant to escape. He thrust again at the demon orc in front of him and satisfyingly gutted him. 

At last, flew over towards the rest of his companions, noticed their awkward movements and _dispelled_ them. 

"Thanks, Benito. Let us not let that fiend get away," he said pointing to the throne. "Ivan with me. Kyros, help Ell."

Aris bounded towards the throne with Ivan close behind while Benito flew ahead to cut the villain off as he ran behind the throne. As Aris was about the leap to engage the fiend, something clutched at his leg and though unable to grab him, tripped him up. He looked back and saw a  man in chains, blood dripping from his mouth, smiling at him. Aris was not happy.

**

Ivan sprinted past Aris and his latest problem in time to see Benito land in front of the bad guy, preventing him from leaving out a hidden passage. The Rashemani dove with a war cry and tackled the fiend, sending his scepter clattering to the ground. He pulled the villian's arms back and lifted him to his feet. The fiendish elf began squealing like a baby and thrashing around. Ivan smiled. No one escaped the Rashemani Death Lock. 

"Mercy!" he cried attempting to appeal to the holy man's sense of good. 

Benito paused, but had no time to answer as a line of blood followed by entrails appeared in front of the demon elf. Grim appeared, bloody short sword and kama in his hands, as the creature's ichor sprayed him.

"No Mercy," stated the halfling and walked away from his two gape-mouthed companions. 

**

Aris had proceeded to thrash, but although tempted, did not kill the priest of Lovitar. Then they sent him unarmed on his way, despite Grim's protests. 

"Punishment enough, to be released weaponless and unarmored in these halls," declared the genasi and sent the priest on his way.

Ellysidell kept a hold of Grim to ensure the man's safety. 

Benito had flown to recover the piece of the Gatekeeper's Crystal and had fallen ignobly as upon grabbing the artifact, his cape was drained of its power. The new Benito actually laughed at the embarrassment. 

Finally, they all gathered together and held at the unicorn charms that Lady Alustriel had given them. Aris threw the jade sphere--also given by Alustriel to prevent anything from leaving Hellgate keep--towards the throne. A small explosion followed and a green sphere of energy began to grow slowly outward. 

"See Grim, the priest will soon be trapped here with powerful wards. Let us depart."

Clutching their amulets tighter they all imagined Silverymoon and in a blink of white light, the Heroes of the Vilhon Reach vanished.


----------



## LuYangShih (Aug 27, 2003)

I see it all now.  The true power of the party is not Aris, nor Benito, but Grim.    Good update.  The party certainly seems to have evolved into quite the threshing machine.


----------



## honorwolf (Aug 27, 2003)

Grim is definitely grim.  He does not brook any evil to leave alive.  But the general consensus was mercy.  So, mercy won out.  Grim is trustworthy enough to have at your back and shadows, and any other hiding place.  This guy is just plain super sneaky.


----------



## honorwolf (Aug 28, 2003)

What is next for our heroes?  It seems that the Heroes are great in a fight.  Let us see how, threat of a looming war will unify them further or shatter the Heroes.  OOPs!  I reveal too much, my bad! 
    Well, trusty ole Grim.  I can always count on him to do what I cannot always do.  To all you readers out there.  There is more to Grim than what you are reading.  There is depth to him that is untouched so far.  Secret deals in shadows, old bargains laid down in days long forgotten.  Grim...the keeper of shadows and secrets.  Just think about the Ace of Spades.  Salvation or Ruination, pending on the game being played.


----------



## LuYangShih (Sep 2, 2003)

Grim just kills them folks that need killin.  No need to dress it up.


----------



## Broccli_Head (Sep 2, 2003)

LuYangShih said:
			
		

> Grim just kills them folks that need killin.  No need to dress it up.




Ain't that the truth. Well, I am actually almost caught up with HotVR. There is only one more session that I haven't written up and that one is halfway through an adventure that we stopped midway. 

Just need to get some notes on it and hopefully a write-up sooner than two months away!


----------



## LuYangShih (Sep 30, 2003)

One month, two days, and counting.  By the way, since you ran adventures in Westgate, you might be interested in this thread:  http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=65104


----------



## Broccli_Head (Sep 30, 2003)

Wow! How time flies...

Maybe I'll work on the post for this SH instead of the Champions one. I actually am feeling a little inspired to write today!


----------



## LuYangShih (Sep 30, 2003)

I just noticed Honorwolfs avatar.  A munchkin even in fighting games.  Sad.


----------



## honorwolf (Oct 2, 2003)

LuYangShih said:
			
		

> I just noticed Honorwolfs avatar.  A munchkin even in fighting games.  Sad.



 Only to the uninitiated.


----------



## Broccli_Head (Oct 3, 2003)

*The Heroes vs. The Colossus!*

*West of the Fork near Deadsnows, Early Fall, 1378, Year of the Cauldron*

It was huge, larger than Benito Moltos had imagined. 

"We can't defeat this! How are we going to damage it?" he exclaimed. 

The _Companions of the Quest_ had been summoned once again to do the bidding of Lady Alustriel and the Silver Marches. She had asked/ordered them to investigate reports of a large iron golem that Crimson Patrol outriders had seen rubbling towards the Silver Marches down the Fork Road. They had failed to mention that the "golem" was nearly 200 feet tall. 

The rest of the companions shook their heads or shrugged their shoulders, except for the usually taciturn Ellysidel who was scanning the feet of the thing as it trudged towards the village of Deadsnows. A few farms and the heroes stood in between. He spotted movement at the construct's feet and took off in that direction while the others continued to argue. 

"We should be taking care of the situation in Iriaebor!" yelled Aris.

"No, we should be looking for the rest of the _Gatekeeper's Crystal_. These odd jobs for the queen distract us from our divine task," responded Benito. 

"Actually, I think we should protect Twillight Hollow," interjected Ivan

"We could use some artillery," mentioned Aris. 

"Yeah, too bad, Nosr is in love with Silverymoon," added Ivan. 

Grim had already silently slinked away after Ellysidell. Kyros pointed as the gigantic Iron Golem raised one of its arms and levelled it in their direction. Across the vale they heard the cranking of gears as it rose. Ellysidell looked up as the long shadow of the iron giant crossed his bounding path. His destination was the half-dozen large hairy goblinoids running near the feet of the giant,chasing some villagers and their sheep in these upland pastures. He heard a *THWACK!* that also echoed off the nearby mountains and saw a huge spear sail way over his head. 

On the hill where the rest of the companions were discussing options, Kyros was hit square on with a ballista spear. He tumbled down the ridge. 

"Well, I guess they're  serious," said the cleric. 

He was about to _fly_ over to where he saw Ellysidell alone clashing with some large humanoids, but then remembered that he had lost his _cape_ in the Ruins of Hellgate Keep. He thought about _windwalking_, but then realized it would take many precious heartbeats to go in and out of "cloud" form. So he and Aris began to jog towards the feet of the giant golem. Ivan jumped down the hill to check on Kyros who had already broken the shaft and pulled it from his abdomen. 

"It is a good thing that I am tough," mused the psychic warrior as Ivan helped him to his feet. 

Then they too were heading towards the metal monstrosity. 

**

In the shadow of the walking hulk, Ellysidell, Chosen of Fenmaril Mestarin clashed with the bugbears. By the time Aris and Benito had arrived, dodging another ballista shot from one giant arm and two volleys of arrows from the other, Ellysidell and Grim had felled two of the six bugbears. 

"Stormhammers smash puny elf!" one had cried. 

Ellysidell had nearly decapitated him with _Golden-Fire_. Grim finished the job. The other one had taken two slashes to the abdomen and a stab in the back from Grim before he fell. Ellysidell engaged the last and together with Aris and his slashing scimitar, _Blue Destiny_ made short work of the goblinoid. The other three, were a bit smarter. Using one of the giant's legs for cover they tossed a thunderstone and two flasks of alchemist's fire at the heroes. It was only an inconvenience. When Benito saw that his targets were clear of Ellysidell and the shadowy halfling, he lay down a _flamestrike_. One Stormhammer was blown to smithereens while the other two dove and suffered, but not mortally. Aris closed and took off his head. Benito sent a beam of _searing light_ right between its eyes.  

Grim began to look for an opening into the Colossus. 

_There,_ he sent to Ellysidell. _The feet have gratings. I am going to try and enter through them._

"Wait!" cried Ellysidell, but Grim ran forward and tried to squeeze between the bars. 

Sticking his head in, he saw a gnome. The gnome squealed then ran through and archway. Grim heard a "Whoosh!" and the gnome disappeared. The hafling tried to wriggle through, but impossibly, he became stuck. Ellysidell had followed and tried to wrench him away, but then the giant foot rose. A twenty foot diameter shadow cut off the sun from the wild elf and the iron foot came down with a wet "Smack!"  Grim was thrown free and somersaulted through the pasture. 

The halfling shook his head, stunned from the impact and saw through his daze that Benito and Aris were running towards the leg that had thrown him clear and were hacking away...ineffectually. Where was Ellysidell? A horror crept over him and he ran forward to see if anything remained

Fortunately, for Ellysidell, the ground was wet and muddy. As the giant's foot lifted, Ell raised his head and spat out muck and mud. The foot looked like it was coming down again. 

He heard Aris yell, "Scatter!" and he clambered to his feet and tried to run away out from under the shadow. So did Benito and Aris. All three were clipped by the massive foot of the colossus and thrown to the ground. Grim slipping and sliding in the mud was caught underneath. However, Tymora favored the ghostwise halfling and his seemingly uncharateristic clumsiness led him into a mudhole. The stomp had been considerably softened, though it still hurt the halfling. Down, but not out yet, he began to dig. 

Ellysidell ran around to the front of the foot and saw the grating that Grim had tried to writhe through. Before the creature could act he pulled at the bars, tearing two loose from their mountings. Another volley of arrows struck at Kyros and Ivan as they attempted to catch up to the rest. Several spells also came flying out of the hands of the iron colossus or from out of nowhere. A ball of fire landed near Benito and Aris, and the pair were also assaulted by icy painful stones. An _unholy flamstrike_ blasted Ivan and Kyros on their final approach. Grim popped out near the back of the foot, and heard Aris give another command. 

"Everybody inside! We cannot take too much of this pounding!"

Benito added, "This hulk has drivers, and we're going to stop them!" 

The heroes piled in just as the thing lifted its foot for another massive stomp. 

"Now what?" questioned Ivan. 

All the companions were bloody, muddy and dirty and some had burn scars from fire and ice. Grim pointed towards the archway and fumbled with the some levers near the door activating some _levitation disks_. 

"Let's go up, then and put and end to this craziness," declared Benito. 

Ivan and Kyros stayed below while the rest of the group began to rise what they guessed to be the leg of the golem. Halfway up the Benito saw a point of light that came hurtling towards them. 

"Fire in the hole!" he cried.

An explosion rocked their world. Then the disk cut out and the four began to fall back down...


----------



## LuYangShih (Oct 3, 2003)

I suspect that the Heroes Of The Vilhon Reach would get shredded by a capable Archer.  They really need to get a degree of ranged firepower.  Benito really needs to get another item with _flying_.  At the level they are currently at, it is a neccessity.  

On a less rules centered note, why take orders from Alustriel?  She has enough flunkies already.  Do you really want be the new group who gets passed around between the Seven Sisters and Elminster like a cheap stogey?  I think not.


----------



## Malachai_rose (Oct 4, 2003)

hey  we got plenty of ranged fire power. I mean I can cast like 6 or 7 sonic flame strikes a day   But ya know a cleric even one as uber as me can only do so much the rest of these slackers really need to step it up and try to pull their own weight around this group  heheh (it's a joke... sorta ) 

As for the flying remark your right, Benito has felt naked without his cape of flying. I just figured now that he worships Ilmater instead of Tyr he ought to be a little more low key in his approach to things. Heh, guess I learned my lesson. 

And about being flunkies... well ... were not flunkies, were just torn as to what to go do next. I mean Benito is very confused on the matter. On one hand you have Ilmater and the Gods of the Triad saying go get the rest of that crystal. On the other hand the Heroes were responsiple for the fall of Iraebor , so he wants to go try and fix that little misunderstanding  This whole golem thing is more of a vacation till the group can decide what theyre gonna go do. By the way got any suggestions ? 

Well it was a good post, 1 more and Broc will be caught up it looks like (which means it is now time to set aside Champions and return to Faerun to finish handlin bizness, lol)


----------



## Broccli_Head (Oct 4, 2003)

LuYangShih said:
			
		

> On a less rules centered note, why take orders from Alustriel?  She has enough flunkies already.  Do you really want be the new group who gets passed around between the Seven Sisters and Elminster like a cheap stogey?  I think not.





I don't know if I can change the poll, but if I could, the next one question would ask...

*To Which uber-powerful mage/s are the Heroes of the Vilhon Reach flunkies?*

_1. Lady Alustriel

2. The Mistmaster

3. Vanderghast

4. The Shades

5. Elminster

6. Manshoon

_


----------



## LuYangShih (Oct 8, 2003)

It's alright, Benito.  Many adventurers have gone through the same situation you are now, and with counseling, they managed to get through it.  Lets look at a few tapes of previous sessions so you can understand how we here at MBA, or Making Better Adventurers, have dealt with other parties with DDD, or Decisiveness Deficit Disorder.  


***

Counselor #1:  Alright, ladies and gentlemen, you all know why we're here today.  Now, before we begin, I want to know if you have been taking your prescriptions.  You will need that medicine to regain a sense of perspective and willpower, to control your natural urge to blindly follow any orders you are given.  You have?  Good, then lets begin.  Jane, lets put up a few slides to highlight the problems we've been having.  

Counselor #2:  Alright John.  Here we are.

Counselor #1:  Now as you can plainly see, this is the remnants of the lost civilization you were heading to, planning on retrieving an artifact known as Orcus' Wand.  *click*  *click*  Now these are shots of the interior.  As you can all see, the Wand is there.  *click*  *click*  And here we see Orcus killing the guards and taking the Wand back.  *click*  *click*  And here we see the members of tonights therapy session wandering into the temple, too late.  *click*  *click*  Here we see Krusk throttling Gimble for demanding everyone stop off at the Goat farm for unknown reasons.  *click*  *click*  Here we see mass devestation wrought across the land after Orcus gets the Wand.  Thanks Jane, that'll be enough for now.  

Counselor #2:  Alright John.  

Counselor #1:  Unfortunately Gimble will not be joining us tonight, as he is still recovering in the care of a Furyondrian hospitaler.  Now, ladies and gentlemen, as easy as it is to blame the Bard, especially a Gnomish Bard, for the problems you had, I think everyone here knows what the real problem is.  Isn't that right?  Now what we're going to do here tonight is have a circle of sharing, and heal the pain of your losses, and hopefully show you how to remedy the difficulties you are having.  If not, you can always come back next week, at the going rate of 10,000 GP per session.  We don't want that to happen, of course, but if it's neccessary I just want to let you know the option is there.  Now Alhandra, why don't you start us off tonight.  

Alhandra:  Alright John.  Well, we had set off on our quest, to retrieve and destroy the Wand Of Orcus, and it seemed to be going well.  But then, disaster struck.  We traveled to Greyhawk, and in the city a powerful Wizard appeared, claiming he needed our help.  I figured we had time, and so I convinced the rest of the party we should do it.  It seemed like a good idea at the time.  

Counselor #1:  Of course it did Alhandra.  And I want everyone to remember we're not here to judge, we're here to understand and help.  I am sorry for interrupting, continue please.

***

Over time, Alhandra and her fellows came to understand the needs and wants they had should be addressed forthwith.  You need to take care of your own tasks before you go running off at the behest of a supposedly greater person.  Now, it takes long, intensive therapy to get to the point they reached, but I know you are willing to do what it takes.  Just talk to the secretary outside and she will set up your method of payment, and we can start within the month.  Remember, we're here to help.


----------



## Malachai_rose (Oct 8, 2003)

heheh, thats pretty funny  Now if you could just move a little more to the left so I can Flame Strike... I mean get a better look at ya 

Seriously though I believe we have reached a concenus... Onward to Iraebor. The Crystal is important but it will keep at least for a while. The citizens of Iraebor have suffered long enough under the yolk of the Zhenterim. Truly Ilmaters mercy shall be shown to the poor and beleaguered who suffer under the whip of the foul Banites 

And if I was gonna be a wizards flunky it would be for The Mist Master, he seems like an OK guy, lol.


----------



## LuYangShih (Oct 8, 2003)

Personally, I never cared for Ilmater.  In fact, I once theorized he is really a LE deity that is fooling Torm and Tyr into believing otherwise so he can gain more worshippers.  Go back to worshipping a *real* deity of the Triad, I say.  In the end, the question you have to ask yourself is, do you want to suffer for your cause, or do you want to kick ass for your cause?  

PS

It seems you are on the road to recovery, but remember the plight of Alhandras company.  What if someone else should gain the Crystal while you attempt to free Iriaebor?  A direct edict from *three* deities is a bit hard to ignore, no?


----------



## Broccli_Head (Oct 13, 2003)

*Inside the Colossus,near Deadsnows, Early Fall, 1378, Year of the Cauldron*

The three companions hit the metal floot of the shaft hard, but Benito fought through the pain and mended the broken bones of Aris and Grim. The Colossus lurched and then began moving. Ellysidell rushed to the bent bars and saw ground rapidly approaching. He dove back as the great iron foot hit the earth. The heroes slid back and forth inside the room that represented the hollowed-out foot of the great iron golem, jostled by the thing's movement. A splash caught their attention. Cold water flooded into the chamber. 

"It's trying to drown us!" cried Benito. "Quickly, hold hands and form a ring."

As the icy water rose, the companions reached out or swam to do as Benito had suggested. Aris Cloud-dancer hung back.

"I can breathe underwater friends."

Soon Ivan, Benito, Grim, Kyros, and Ellysidell had created a rough circle, holding each other tightly against the onrushing stream of water that had almost filled the chamber and entered into the shaft that made the colossus's leg. Unfortunately, not all the of the group could get their bodies into the five-pace space. Benito half-gurgled a prayer to Ilmater trying to keep his head above the water. Grim and Ivan's head sank below the surface, but they did not have to hold their breath long as within a score of heartbeats, they floated on the surface, gaseous in form. Still the flood from the mountain stream chilled their "bones". 

Aris surfaced near the cloud of heroes. 

"I am going to see if there is another entrance."

He ducked his head below the water and swam away between the bent bars of the foot's grating and into the mountain stream maneuvering to surface behind the golem. Then swimming back to one of the legs, he began to _levitate_. The Colossus stood almost knee-deep in the water and faced the stockaded village of Deadsnows. Aris saw a few exchanges of bow fire between the giant and the defenders of the village, but he hoped that he and his companion's foray into the hollow beast had distracted it enough to delay the village's destruction. Maybe if they found a way into its belly, they would find the controllers and put a stop to a rampage before it even started. 

Undetected, Aris floated to the shoulder-level of the creature, some 180ft above the ground. So far he had found no way in. Near the joint, he found another grating, this one horizontal. He ripped off the top and decided to investigate. 

_Grim could easily slide into here,_ he thought. 

A preternatural chill at first assailed and then actually hurt him. Brown mold covered the inside of the smokestack, and it grew towards him as a puff of steam blew through the chimney. This hole was also a dead end. Even more disturbing, however, was the sound of creaking gears. He looked up and saw the huge face staring at him. 

_Uh-oh. Time to drop!_

He let himself free fall as he heard another mechanical sound. Looking up, Aris saw the golem smack at its shoulder like he would have done to a mosquito. He reached out and halted his fall painfully near the hip of the iron giant. He heard a tearing in his shoulder as the tendons were pushed to their limits. His survival instincts told him to let go again as a _whooshing_ sound came towards him. Gladly, it was not the hand of the giant. Instead, a swirl of wind spun him in the air as some invisible elemental creature pummeled him. Looking down he saw the surface of the water approaching fast. Acrobatically, the air genasi maneuvered to a diving position and hit the stream with a near perfect splash. 

Gingerly, he swam back. Fortunately, the invisible elemental did not follow. He surfaced in the leg of the iron giant motioning to the ghostly forms of Benito and the others as he passed. The cleric followed and surfaced with him, slowly shifting to a solid form so that they could converse. 

"So without flight, how do we get up to the top?" Benito asked as he achingly treaded water. 

"I can float up to there," answered the genasi.

"But there's some sort of magical force barrier at the top. I would have to _dispel_ it."

Grim surfaced and also voluntarily left the insubstantial, _wind-walk_ form. He tried to interrupt the conversation.

"Guys, I have--," but then Benito began talking with Aris about the range of his magic. 

"--an idea," he nearly whispered.

He tried a second time, but Aris then attempted to scale the slippery shaft, again drowning out Grim's voice. The halfling submerged and blew bubbles in frustration. 

Finally, he decided to scream in Benito's head _I HAVE A FLYING CARPET!_

The cleric stopped talking and Grim repeated to the whole party, the rest now floating on the top of the water desolidified, "I have a _flying carpet_."

"Well why didn't you say something earlier?" asked Benito.

Grim went underwater again to cool off and really thought about not pulling out the now soggy magical carpet, but then the Colossus began to move again. The halfing thought about the goodly folk of Deadsnows and kicked to the surface even as the water began to drain from the giant foot. 

Aris ordered Ivan and Kyros to hold back in reserve while the rest of them jumped on the carpet and began to rise. Benito rode on top with the halfling while Aris, levitating and Ellysidell hung on the carpet's edge. Benito timed his spell and brought down the barrier with ease, but a klaxon sounded and soon bad guys peered over the edge. Arrows sailed down against the heroes and a few found their targets in the confined space. 

But the Heroes of the Vilhon Reach and the Stormwolf Legion were veterans of countless engagements. A nest of arrows could not stop them. Benito growled as he tore an arrow from his shoulder and drew _Mano de la Justicia_.  In seconds, they were upon the bowmen. First making sure that the carpet was over a solid floor, Grim then leaped into a corner. Aris vaulted from under the rug and landed to flank the halfling’s first opponent. Benito and Ellysidell leaped to the other side and as they secured their footing, the bowmen dropped their missile weapons in favor of short swords, perfect for the very confined space.  Behind their assailants, a door swung open, and a robed half-orc carrying a wickedly-flanged mace joined the combat. 

Grim and Aris drove their blades into their first opponent, and the genasi added an extra push sending the man tumbling down the opening from which they had just come. Grim, now with a little room, tumbled between Aris’s legs and the legs of another bad guy. Once again the genasi struck high, while Grim stabbed at the back of the knees. Their foe went down awkwardly not knowing which fatal wound to clutch. 

On the other side of the “pit” Ellysidell’s falchion had fallen from his hands, knocked away as the blade of his great curved sword had struck the ceiling of the tight room. He now grappled with one opponent while another slashed at his unprotected back. Benito fought against two more thugs and the half-orc with more determination as he recognized the dark-sun-and-skull symbol that hung from the half-orc’s neck. The priest of Cyric caught _Mano_ with his mace and then reached out to touch Benito with a mangled, blackened hand.  Benito felt his soul nearly torn from his body. In the fray he had not heard the incantation, but he well-recognized the _touch of death_ that sought to slay his living body.  

The priest of Ilmater retaliated with his own spell of utter annihilation. Benito backed away as far as he could and ducked a short sword swipe while he mouthed the words to his spell of _destruction_. The half-orc priest vaporized.  The two villains on Benito ran. An arrow whizzed by the priest and struck one in the back of the neck. Caught off-balance, one of Ellysidell’s opponents was tossed into the “pit”. The wild elf then caught arm of his other enemy preventing a downward thrust with a short sword. Two solid punches to the face left the villain unconscious on the floor. Benito had vaulted over the corpse of the first runner and brought down the flat of his blade on the head of the second. 

“Take some alive!” cried Aris readying another arrow. 

Benito and Ellysidell nodded, dragging their stunned quarry back into the middle of the first room. 

“Grim, go and get the others.”

As Grim flew down to retrieve Ivan and Kyros, Aris and Benito looked at each other, the magnitude of their task now settling in as they calculated the possible size of the inside of this colossal construct.  

“Now what do we do?” Benito asked.

Fortunately, the Colossus had stopped.


----------



## LuYangShih (Oct 15, 2003)

Once again, it is not Benito, nor Aris, who saves the party in their time of need.  It is Grim.  I say that he should get bonus experience for showing such great restraint in regards to the ignorance of the supposed party leaders.


----------



## Broccli_Head (Oct 19, 2003)

LuYangShih said:
			
		

> Once again, it is not Benito, nor Aris, who saves the party in their time of need.  It is Grim.  I say that he should get bonus experience for showing such great restraint in regards to the ignorance of the supposed party leaders.




Grim appreciates your comments, but like his character, the player is generally taciturn. 

Well, we stopped here early summer and picked up Champions. However, with the release of Skip Williams' _Cry Havoc!_ to help with the impending battles to come, we will soon pick it back up. 

Hopefully, this adventure will be wrapped up in one session  , 

but you know how players are.


----------



## honorwolf (Oct 22, 2003)

Well my friends, associates, and Lu.  I have Two sentences to utter.  "That was cool.  That battle was cool!"  
P.S.  Lu you are welcome to play and let your hero Grim lead you to victory.    
The heroes are a well oiled machine, all egos aside, in a fight, in a war, against evil, we work like a hand.  Together, despite our shortcomings and weakness we excel.  I thank you for your comments, I will tell the group that Grim shall lead now. ROFL!


----------



## Broccli_Head (Oct 22, 2003)

We play Friday after a long hiatus!!!!

So I guess that means updates next month


----------



## Broccli_Head (Oct 27, 2003)

*earlier than expected!*

*Inside the Colossus, near Deadsnows, Early Fall, 1378, Year of the Cauldron*

_ Through wind and the trees had come whispers of the metal monstrosity terrorizing the countryside near Deadsnows. When the word had reached Ariod the Everchanging, a member of the Great Druid Circle of Turlang’s Wood, he had asked Treeroot permission to combat the menace that threatened the town of his birth. Running to the edge of a cliff, the human form of Ariod leaped into the air and then changed in a matter of heartbeats to the eagle. Hours later an eagle banked as it neared the Colossus, surprised at its enormity.  It flew around the massive head of the giant golem, and then darted quickly down as he felt the eyes of the creature stare at him. Around the hip area he saw several arrow slits and decided to change to a form more suitable for entry. He became incorporeal…a ghost. 

As he shifted to the ethereal, something caught his attention. Looking above he saw an amorphous mass of flesh descending towards him. The phantasm was horrifying, but Ariod steeled his will and the thing vanished. There were mages about, he surmised, and slipped into the crack._

“We go up,” replied Aris stating the obvious.

The prisoners were useless and even though Benito had healed one, he was not forthcoming with any new information.  Ellysidell made sure that they would be out for hours with a couple of sturdy taps to the head, and the party decided to continue through a set of brass doors. Grim, after assuring himself that the doors were not trapped, unlocked the door and surveyed the room. To his left a translucent figure floated at the end of a large table. 

_Ghost!_ he mentally screamed to Benito and tumbled towards it. 

Uncharacteristically, the halfling misjudged the chairs, slowing down his maneuver. And while he ended up next to the ghost, he could not drive _Cruelty's Nemesis_ into the foul beast before it floated through the table towards a set of stair leading up.  Benito stood forward and called upon Ilmater, sending a beam of _searing light_ at the ghost. It passed through the incorporeal creature and turned the iron wall behind it red hot. Ivan and Kyros were next to attack, but before they could cleave the ghost with scimitar or greatsword, Aris called out.

“Hail and well met, shapeshifter.”

Benito looked at him, puzzled at the genasi’s insight. Aris smiled and tapped _Tymora’s Eyepatch of Truth_ that covered his right eye. 

The ghost turned to face the heroes and extended his arms, palms upward. Then he morphed into an angel.  It was not as impressive as the mighty deva, Suldolphin, but still inspired the party enough towards restraint instead of slicing and dicing the newcomer. Benito introduced himself and in short order the Heroes of the Vilhon Reach and Stormwolf Legion had learned of Ariod, the follower of one of their latest allies, the Mighty Turlang of the High Forest.  

The pleasantries were interrupted by a yelp of surprise and pain. They turned to the source and saw Ellysidell slide down a ramp that had formerly been a set of stairs and into a fiery pit. He “ooched” and “ouched” for a few heartbeats, but then found a ladder out of the furnace. Grim gave him a stern look.

_Can you just wait the next time? You know that I go first and find the traps!_

After the stairs reset, Grim climbed up, found the trap and marked it for his friends. Benito reluctantly healed the impatient wild elf and the heroes continued with their new companion Ariod. 

**

Grim listened at the door as the rest of the group stood in what looked like a hastily emptied mess hall. A ladder at the far end of the room, opposite the stairs they had entered, led further up, but much to the chagrin of the more blade-happy members of the party, the halfling had heard a noise that he wanted to investigate.  A grinding and humming sound greeted the rogue as he pressed his ear against the listening cup from his handy toolkit.  He stealthily opened the door and saw three gnomes covered in grime and sweat attempting to repair a leak amidst a room full of pipes and gears and boilers. He took two quick strides and smacked one across the face with his kama sending the poor engineer crumpling to the ground. A female gnome squealed and crawled away behind some gears while another cowered in fear just as the rest of the party crashed into the room. 

Ivan, feeling ornery from lack of exciting combat, threatened to kill the poor gnome. Benito stepped in as the gnome, in between cowering and groveling before the Heroes, gesticulated excitedly at the steaming pipes. 

“We’re all gonna die!” he cried. “The pipes are breached! It’s gonna blow!” he continued frantically. 

Benito using his soothing fatherly voice, calmed the gnome, but then the whole Colossus buckled sending Aris into the machinery, and the gnome went back to panicking.  Then the cleric of Ilmater, not shy about getting dirty jumped in with the gnome and Ellysidell to fix the damage. Kyros and Ivan pulled Aris from between the sliding gears seconds before he was crushed. 

Shortly, the steam subsided and the three workers were wiping their brow. 

“Well,” said the gnome, “He won’t be walkin’ any time soon, but at least nothin’ else will happen. I’ll go and let Glym and Xentarich know that the damage caused by the intruders has been controlled. I hope they’ve been neutralized….”

Then the gnome looked around. 

“Wait a sec, you’re not Darkblades or Nighthawks or…,” 

His voice trailed off as the realization set in and he began screaming again. Ivan glowered and reached a leather-gloved hand towards the engineer….


----------



## Broccli_Head (Oct 28, 2003)

*bonus!*

*Still Inside the Colossus, near Deadsnows, Early Fall, 1378, Year of the Cauldron*

After a friendly interrogation, the HotVR&SL, learned the following: his name was Glick, the Colossus was a magical artifact found in the Anarouch desert by a Red Wizard named Xentarich; Glym and the rest of the gnomes had been hired by the wizard to help run the golem (How could a gnome pass up such an opportunity?); and most importantly that the main control center was in the head of the construct, nearly a hundred feet above them. The heroes secured the other two gnomes and took Glick with them to the ladder. 

“What’s up there?” asked the cleric

“Control center for the body,” replied Glick. 

Grim nodded and stealthily climbed the ladder. He saw a pair of cloven hooves and looked up. A huge fiery warhammer came swinging towards him from the minotaur to whom those hooves had belonged. At the last second, Grim twisted to one side, catching the hammer on his left shoulder instead of his brain pan.  Losing his grip on the ladder due to the pain and force of the blow, he came crashing to the ground. 

_Benito! Make with the healing!_ he sent to the cleric of Ilmater. 

To the others… “Big…big…man-bull…minotaur…”

Ellysidell then climbed the later, seeing if he could get in a strike without sticking his head in the opening. It was not possible. Ariod changed into a ghost and ascended about 10 paces from the ladder. His head surfaced among a control panel laden with switches and levers. In the room he saw the burly minotaur and three other armored human--two men and one woman—armed and ready to defend the entrance in the floor. The bull-man turned towards him and he shot back down. From above, the heroes heard a resounding SMASH.  After a few moments of indecisiveness by the normally quick-to-action heroes and a botched summoning by Ariod, a flask of alchemist’s fire exploded on Ellysidell. He screamed in rage and finished the rest of his climb up the ladder swinging at the first target he saw. _Golden-fire_ bit deep into the minotaur’s side and the creature bellowed, retaliating with several crushing hits from his hammer and finishing with a gore from its horns that left a bleeding gash in Ellysidell’s chest.  Someone else sliced into him with a sword, but the wild elf, seeing red, ignored the pain and yelled just as intensely as the minotaur he faced. 

With the way clear, Aris leaped from the floor through the hole and tumbled past another adversary guarding the entrance, slashing him with _Blue Destiny_ as he passed. Reaching his feet he spun as two arrows flew towards him. One missed wide. The other, Aris deflected just before it hit his neck.  Kyros followed, running up the walls to face the same mercenary and then with a powerful stab of his magical greatsword, ended his life. Ivan and Grim followed taking on the other bad guys, and Ariod floated through the floor again changing into the trumpet archon form he had used before, and manifesting a great club to wield against the enemy. Two more mercenaries revealed themselves with ineffectual stabs at Ivan and Ariod. 

Ellysidell growled and stared at the minotaur as it frothed at the mouth. He spun and faked a slash at the beast’s abdomen, at the last second turned his falchion at an upward angle catching the minotaur in it’s thick neck and separating it from its shoulders. His weapon then continued striking a metal pipe and lodging itself there. 

The bouncing minotaur head drained the morale of the other fighters, but since there was no where to run, the continued to fight desperately. However, they were once again no match for the heroes. Blades slashed and cut and a club pounded, and soon the mercenaries’ bodies littered the floor.   

“Alright Glick, your worth is ever increasing, and I am sure if you continue to show your loyalty, I have a position for you when this is all over. How do we continue up?”

Glick stared at the genasi and then at the priest, sighed and went to the control board, somehow still intact after the wild elf and minotaur had smashed a section or two. 

He asked, “Can I stay down here?”

Benito gave him a stern look, and the gnome reluctantly walked over to stand next to the cleric as a section of the floor began to move mechanically up. The heroes crowded on board, with Ariod floating above them.  The platform grinded to a halt, and unlike the floors below, this one was not broken by iron bulkheads. Instead four glass cylinders, about evenly spaced away from the platform, dominated the room. Each held a prisoner of some sort. A reptilian creature lay twisted in the glass jar at 315 degrees . Counter-clockwise an elven maiden lay hung in suspension and then a naked human male. Finally, at 45 degrees some horrific, twisted black blob writhed inside. The cylinders dissolved a few breaths after the elevator stopped. 

The gnome engineer fell to his knees and began screaming, “This is not good! We’re all gonna die!”

Grim took off towards the elven maiden, and caught her before she hit the ground. Ellysidell followed. Aris and Ivan went to check out the dinosaur which was dead and dessicated. Kyros cautiously approached the naked man who began yelling in tandem with the gnome. He swung his greatsword smacking the man on the side of head to quickly subdue him. Unphased by the hit, the man lunged at Kyros and tried to bite him. The psychic warrior saw the crazed look in his eyes and felt an unnatural heat emanating from the feral human as the normal looking teeth just barely missed his face. 

Benito watched as Ariod changed again into a trumpet archon and charged the chaotic, amorphous beast. He heard the elven maiden add to the cacophony of screams and then Ariod cry out in horror and pain as a tentacle from the blob lashed out and struck him. Benito saw him drop his items drop to the floor and transform into a formless mass of flesh.  Benito blinked, speechless as the chaos reigned around him…


----------



## honorwolf (Oct 30, 2003)

It is a good thing that we did not attack our newest party member.  Even though it still seemed like a good idea.  And by the way who sticks a chaos beast in a towering, walking, Gigantor(the medieval giant robo of doom).  These are not things that you are supposed to find.  It was a suprise that made us take note.  Once again some lessons had to be learned the hard way by some of the other members.  (Ellysidell)  Yes, he must remember to let Grim go first.  Grim is the scout.  He checks for traps.  Well, I am sure we will all remember more things about our characters as the campaign continues from our long Hiatus. Long live us!  Well, I hope anyway.  Broc is an evil DM.  He will kill us all if he could.  Cool thing about our DM he is not arbitrary.  If we die it will be from our own stupidity or the encounter was just too powerful.  Probably the latter knowing him.    But I tell you it felt great to be adventuring with the gang again.  Benito and I rule!!!!!!!  Great thing is the interplay of all the Heroes.  Once in a fight, we can always come together.  Some tacticlly unsound mishaps do occur but fortunately we can usually correct them as soon as it happens.  Once again Ell has established himself as the walking quisinart.  Benito as our uber cleric of light, Grim the taciturn rogue who clears 98% of the traps we face.  Ivan as the intimaditing weapons master, who like Ell is a walking GInzu, Kyros as our resiedent Jedi Warrior(psychic warrior) he may as well be a jedi and myself as the leader of this happy band(who works so tirelessly to get us paid in loot and plunder)      THe Heroes are back. More tales are forthcoming.  "Benito!  Make with the healing!"


----------



## Broccli_Head (Oct 31, 2003)

Happy Halloween!

*Yet Still Inside the Colossus, near Deadsnows, Early Fall, 1378, Year of the Cauldron*

_*Pain*...*confusion*...Who am I? What am I?...*more pain*...*a flash of light*...must kill...must KILL...*he heard a scream*...was that me?_

Ariod, maddened by the transformation, writhed towards the chaos beast. 

Benito fired a powerful beam of negative energy towards the twisted, tentacled creature. Ichor sprayed everywhere on the walls and on the mutating form of Ariod. It did not die. He saw that the creature that Ariod had become began to punch the beast. It was a horrifying site to see two amorphous piles of flesh, one black, the other green intertwined and lash pseudopods at each other. The gnome engineer maddened by the sight began rolling around on the floor. 

Aris drew his bow and fired arrows at the other raving madman that fought with Kyros. Two hit and caught fire. Ivan and Ellysidell closed on the human who came at them with bared teeth. As they slashed at the man, heat coursed up their weapons. It was bizarre to see a crazy naked man taking that kind of punishment and still be alive. 

"Things are not as they seem," thought Kyros out loud, striking with his greatsword--the edge this time--and cutting the man badly. 

"Benito, lay down the boom! I think that Ellysidell and Ivan can take it," called Aris tossing a handaxe at the man closing cautiously with _Blue Destiny_ drawn.

His 'axe went wide. Benito turned to the other fight and beagn his orison, then he looked to the chaos beast. Ariod had regained solidity, but not sanity as he continued to smash the beast with his angelic fists. Benito judged the distance and very soon a ripple of holy and sonic energy blew across the room, centered in between both melees. Ichor from the now dead chaos beast covered the walls and Ariod, who looked first with anger and then pleadingly towards the cleric of Ilmater. Benito ran towards him and asked Ilmater to grant him the power to _heal_ Ariod's condition. A powerful white nimbus surrounded the pair and the shapeshifting druid regained control. 

Suprisingly, the lunatic continued to fight. However, even as Kyros backed away, fearing the intense heat that poured from the naked man, Ivan and Ellysidell slashed and cut with fury finally bringing him down. The man spasmed, and Ivan, Kyros, and Ellysidell were thrown back as him, now dead changed to its real form, a glowing and smoking remorhaz.

"Bloody Ice worm! I knew it," cried Ivan rising from the ground. 

Ellysidell looked at him strangely. 

"I smelled the brimstone, lad," he said pointing to his nose.

Ivan took a deep breath, "Ahh, reminds me of the mountains and them ice worms back home...."

**

Somehow the gnome engineer had survived the explosions, but was still a gibbering fool. Benito picked him up by the collar of his tunic. 

"Get it together, man!" he said shaking him not too hard. 

The gnome was crying, not used to the harrowing experience of combat and explosions and extraplanar aberrations.

"Can you get us out of here?" 

He nodded, and pointed to a section of wall. Benito let him go to walk over to a hidden panel. While the gnome manipulated certain controls, Ariod gingerly changed to a ghost and floated up to search the rooms above. 

Grim introduced the elven maiden as Aletha, a "star" elf from the Yuirwood in Aglarond, far to the east. She had been captured and sold into slavery eventually landing in Xentarich's household. He had brought her along to excavations in some vast desert, but she had been unruly. Eventually, he had put her in this strange glass prison. Grim decided to stay with her while the rest of the crew went up to the next level on the platform. By the time the rest of the heroes arrived, Ariod had explored three of four rooms. One had been an empty prison. One he had been unable to pass through its walls. A spiral staircase led to the floor above. 

"Up, keep moving up," ordered Aris.

Benito led the way. The next floor was dominated by metal staff with a glowing orb attached to it. The floor was empty and another staircase, this one made of crystal led upstairs. The gnome informed them that there was only one more floor. This level was the bottom half of the head of the Colossus. Ariod moved past Benito to explore ahead. Peeking around the corner, he saw the feet and legs of a stone statue standing at the top of the stairs. The heroes marched upward and stood in front of a stone golem. It stared down at them unmoving, fist clenched and ready to smash. Between it and the party stood a transluscent _wall of force_. Behind it four armored humans stood in front of a barricade. 

"Well?" asked the cleric.

"There is no other choice. Let us finish this and see what this Red Wizard can bring to bear," replied their fearless leader, Aris Cloud-dancer. 

Aris drew his bow and stood ready. Benito prayed to Ilmater to give him the divine strength to dispel this evil wizard's powerful magic. The _wall of force_ shimmered and winked out of existence. The stone golem creaked, raising its massive arms. It brought them down with amazing speed.

The final battle for the Colossus was joined.


----------



## Broccli_Head (Nov 5, 2003)

*Yet Again...Still Inside the Colossus, near Deadsnows, Early Fall, 1378, Year of the Cauldron*

Aris fired two arrows quickly at one of the mercenaries, but the golem responded in kind, beating the genasi with two stone fists. Benito seeing the potential bottleneck on the top of the stairs, ran past the golem and was similarly punished. Kyros tumbled by to join Benito, recognizing the trap as well, but Ellysidell hung back attempting to confront the stone construct directly. Ivan moved to flank the creature with Ellysidell and began hacking with his scimitars, chipping away small pieces of stone. 

Ellysidell was about to cleave into the construct as well, but then Benito saw him shrink and then disappear. Then a black bolt of arcane energy struck the priest of Ilmater and suddenly he felt weaker, and he had forgotten some of his more powerful prayers. Ariod floated past the melee at the stairs and stood amidst the four mercenaries of the Red Wizard, then he changed form. 

Benito gasped. Aris raised an eyebrow. Ariod turned into a glabrezu!

_I'll have to have a talk with him later, but right now..._

Benito closed in on the barricade, the location from where the _enervation_ had come. Aris tumbled past the golem, realizing his inital error. He searched the room and spied a small gnome and fired an arrow missing, but getting the gnome's attention. Kyros had run into another mercenary who had tried to surprise he and Benito by being invisible. The psychic warrior cut him down after his initial strike had cut the cleric. Ivan became the golem's target of choice and cried out in pain as two stone fists smashed into him. Ariod was ripping the mercenaries to shreds, but instead of fleeing, the enemies fought desparately to overcome the "demon". OF the four, two were already down, overcome by the huge pincers, claws, and teeth of the demonic form. 

_Ellysidell found himself in a hedge maze, with walls impossibly high, however, he turned left and then right and found the exit in no time..._ 

...and Ellysidell appeared again, shaking his head at the strange maze that he had just escaped. He felt a tingling inside his head and felt his id laugh insanely and want to come out, but now in a rage at being duped once, he forced that call to insanity aside and brought his falchion down on the golem. Sparks and trails of fire flew. Ivan sliced another couple of stone chunks, but the construct responded in kind, continuing to slam the Rashemani with its fists. 

Aris ran towards the overturned bed that made up the barricade as he saw the gnome run behind it again. Aris vaulted over and sliced at the gnomish spellcaster.  

Not downing him, he cried, "Benito, bring down the thunder!" 

The cleric raised his eyebrows and repsonded in kind with another _sonic flamestrike_. It blew one of the remaining two mercenaries to bits before Ariod could cut him down and sent the gnomish spellcaster reeling. Twisting in the air, Aris avoided the heavy-handed holiness and landed in front of the gnome ready to slice again. However, the gnome had been thoroughly fried.

Ariod picked up the last enemy fighter and ripped him in half.  

Another flurry of slashes and Ellysidell and Ivan downed the stone golem. They were about to join the rest of the gang, when both found themselves in a 10 x 10 room with no doors or windows. 

A cube of stone blocked the stairs down. Benito sighed, evaluating his damage, while the others tried figure a way past the strange cube. 

**

Two levels down, Grim became bored, until this horrid phantasm of a huge green dragon appeared before him nearly frightening him to death. He shook it off. There was no way that a dragon that size could fit in here. However, when he snapped out of the illusion, Aletha lay dead next to him. 

Grim growled, "I'm hunting me down a red wizard!" and he began to stealthily climb the shaft and then the stairs on the next level. 

**

First, the heroes tried to smash through the eyes of the iron giant. It quickly seemed near impossible. Kyros thought that perhaps he could send the stone block through the eye. Benito and Aris argued at the folly of that course of action.

"Probabilities are that Ivan and Ellysidell will live, even when the block goes through the eye and plummets to the ground below," said Kyros matter-a-factly. 

They began arguing again. Ariod, not one to join in the dysfunctionality changed back into his ghost form and went through the floor. Changing back into the glabrezu, his heightened senses smelled and heard another presence in the room. 

He attempted to bluff.

"I smell you mage. Surrender and it will go well for you."

A stammering voice answered in Abyssal, "I did not think that these invaders summoned your ilk, but perhaps we can make a deal, demon." 

This time Ariod hesitated, not quite understanding what the Red Wizard said. Fortunately, Grim had heard the voices and he sneaked towards the voice. Before Xentarich could strike, Grim sliced at the sounds and scored a lucky hit. Then the mage said a single word...and Grim fell to the ground, unable to move. Ariod attacked and hit more than once with his ferocious appendages, but the mage still taunted him and let out with a flurry of _magic missles_ and then a great blast of sonic energy, that nearly left Ariod deaf. 

By that time, Kyros had tried his _telekinetic_ experiment, sending the block crashing into the eye of the Colossus. It did not break, but it cracked slightly. Ivan and Ellysidell cursed from inside at the rough jostling. Benito, seeing the way clear, ran down the stairs as the explosive sounds reached his ears. He cast his own word of power, blinding the stunned Grim and the Red Wizard. Ariod flooded the room with a spell of _create water_ and homed in on the splashes of Xentarich's boots. 

Seeing that the day was lost and wanting to save his precious hide, the Thayan cried out, "You have not heard the last of Xentarich!" 

He _teleported_ just as Ariod slashed him with a pincer.

Two heartbeats later, the staff with the prismatic gem on top turned an angry red color and a booming voice sounded in their heads, _WHY HAVE YOU CAUSED MY MASTER TO FLEE!!!??_

Benito responded with some quick diplomacy explaining who they were and how the Colossus had been duped. 

A flood of memories filled his head...an ancient sun cult...floating cities...powerful magicks...a young acolyte sacrificing his spirit....

The voice came into their heads again _PLEASE...HELP ME TO ESCAPE THIS METAL BODY._

**

Depsite protests from Aris, Benito and Ariod set about helping the Colossus to self-destruct. The metal giant hobbled towards the lower slopes of the Nether Mountains, finding a secure vale between two peaks. Inside, the Heroes of the Vilhon Reach collected their prisoners and moved the _forcecage_ containing Ivan and Ellysidell to a lower level and floating them out from the Colossus with Kyros's _telekinesis_. Soon they were out and secure. Benito and Ariod said their goodbyes and the heroes wathced from afar as the Colossus exploded from within, sending the head into the air. The body caught fire from within and collapsed to the floor of the vale shaking the ground even where the heroes camped. 

"It's been a while since we have spent the night out of door," observed Benito as the sun began to set behind the mountains and the glow of the Colossus' burning began to light the vale. 

"Where do we go next, Aris?" asked the cleric. 

"Silverymoon. The High Lady owes _us_ a few favors now. I mean to cash in."


----------



## Malachai_rose (Nov 6, 2003)

Well good to see your all caught up Broc   It was a good post and a fun game, nothin says fun like throwin around empowered sonic flame strikes on top of your buddies and not gettin yelled at for it, heh. Now all we got to do is return the cursed moonblade to Evermeet and then its off to Iraebor !!! /benito voice on,  "I came here to kick ass and chew bubblegum, and I'm all out of bubblegum!", lol. 'They Live' is such a great movie


----------



## honorwolf (Nov 8, 2003)

This was fun and we must ever push forward on our quest.  Man I am tired of being prompted to do good by the gods.  WEll, anyway this was just a side order, not the main course.  I look forward to be rid of the accursed moonblade and lay Mourn's ghost to rest.  The Valutru has earned my enmity.  Events are soon spiraling way out of control.  Too many enemies!  Damn!  oH! Ear muffs!
Benito and I laid the smack down on some evil.  Stay posted!  I have just learned another lesson.  Never leave certain people alone. Man, I do not remember the party being this comical.  You have to catch the next post to know what I am talking about.


----------



## Broccli_Head (Nov 8, 2003)

*The Heroes of the Reach in the Year of the Cauldron (1378 DR)*

_Aris al-D'hib ibn Hasimir of House Cloud Dancer_
LG male air genasi fighter 5/ranger 6 of Mielikki/monk 5 of the Verdant Fist [ECL 17]. Aris is originally from Tethyr and a founding member. Currently he is the leader of the Stormwolf Legion and Master of a burgeoning mercantile empire. Both are based in Cormyr. 

_ (St.) Benito Moltos of Ilmater_
LG male human (transcended) cleric 8/divine disciple 5/contemplatative 4 [ECL 17]. Benito is also one of the founding members of the Heroes of the Vilhon Reach. Once he was a cleric of Tyr. Since his Crisis of Faith five years ago after the fall of Iriaebor he has followed the more merciful way of the Crying God. 

_ Ellysidell, Chosen of Fenmaril Mestarine _
CG male wild elf (chosen template) barbarian 8/fighter 8 [ECL 19]. Ell' is also an original member. In his second chance at life, Ellysidell has been chosen by his god to continue the age-old war against the spider queen and her allies. 

_Grim of the Shadows_
CG male ghostwise halfing rogue 11/ranger 2/shadowdancer 3 [ECL 16]. Grim is fervent in his pursuit to rid the world of evil. He never says much, he just does. Grim also has Harper affiliation unbeknownst to most of the group. 

_Kyros, the Mithral Knight_
CG male human psychic warrior 14/ranger 1/slayer 1 [ECL 16]. He was once a taciturn bodyguard, but after the curse (or blessing) from Tymora subsequent to events in Westgate, he has had a more radical (or foolhardy) edge. However, he has a subtlety to him that most underestimate. 

_Ivan Vorshev_
NG male human fighter 6/weapon's master 10 [ECL 16]. Ivan's current occupation is as a bartender/owner in Twillight Hollow's only inn, The Crossed Swords.  He was also once a lionar in charge of the Cormyrean 32nd Expeditionary Force. Before that he was a mercenary in Rasheman. For Ivan, those days are long past, and he wishes to finally put the grizzled war veteran aside and raise his family in peace, but circumstances dictate otherwise. Reluctantly he goes once more into the breach.

_Ariod of Turlang's Wood_
NG male human (shapechanger) druid 5/shifter 10 [ECL 15]. The newest member of the heroes who has joined them in their latest escapades across Faerun. He is also a member of the Circle of Turlang in the High Forest.


----------



## Ariod (Nov 9, 2003)

*Hello Everyone*

Hello everyone! I play Ariod and I must admit, I had little notion of the rich backstory that had passed before me.  I have finally finished reading the story (a long, but hard to walk away from task).  I am very excited to be joining the group and while it would have been nice to be there from the beginning, I am here now and plan to make the most of it.  I will soon post background info reguarding my character.


----------



## honorwolf (Nov 10, 2003)

Hurray, I am so glad our newest member has read our history.  It kind of reads like a rock group sometimes.  Awesome, to have Ariod join the group.  A shapechanger!  That is something we never,ever, thought of for the group.  The Heroes of the Reach are older now and definitely more powerful.  You know what that means.  Bigger and badder villains.  Iriaebor, a city near and dear to my heart.  Too bad we lost it to the bad guys.  It was like the"Empire Strikes Back" or something.  I am still sore about the loss of the city.  It is like an itch that I cannot scratch.  A piece of meat with gristle on it.  A movie you stand two hours in line for and find out the two girls in front of you bought the last tickets and they are not even fans of the film.  I think I am threw playing nice,nice with the scum of the earth.  It is time to unleash the "RETURN of THE HEROES OF THE REACH." Allow me to say a famous quote, "LET US LAYETH THE SMACKETH,DOWNETH!"


----------



## Broccli_Head (Nov 11, 2003)

Ariod said:
			
		

> Hello everyone! I play Ariod and I must admit, I had little notion of the rich backstory that had passed before me.  I have finally finished reading the story (a long, but hard to walk away from task).  I am very excited to be joining the group and while it would have been nice to be there from the beginning, I am here now and plan to make the most of it.  I will soon post background info reguarding my character.




Welcome to the Boards! 

Glad you liked the History (and that you're playing!)!


----------



## Broccli_Head (Nov 12, 2003)

*Movers and Shakers of Faerun, 30 Eleint,1378 DR,Year of the Cauldron*

The fire continued to burn sending shadows across the upland pasture somewhere in the Nether Mountains southeast of Deadsnows. Several hundred yards away, the Heroes of the Reach watched the flames. The heat from the explosion of the Colossus had been so intense that the metal itself had caught. Ariod had found an overhang and Kyros had moved the _forcecage_ once again to what they felt was a more secure location. 

Benito and Aris--and Grim hidden deeply in the shadows--spoke in hushed tones away from the rest of the group. 

"We need to secure Ivan's family, Aris," Benito spoke emphatically. 

Aris nodded his head in agreement. 

"Ivan and I have spoken before about it, but with all the Crystal-related events, it was pushed aside. Before we strike at Iriaebor, it must be done." 

"Can you take us to Twillight Hollow?" asked the genasi.

"It would take all night to get there using the wind, and we would be exhausted."

"Silverymoon is closer, and Nosr is there. He can _teleport_ us to Sunset Vale and back in no time. How long for that?"

Benito smiled, "Not long."

Benito cast a _sending_ informing Nosr of their arrival that evening. Curiously there was no response. Soon, however, Aris and Benito were _Windwalking_ west towards Silverymoon, while the rest of the group stood guard over Ivan and Ellysidell in the _forcecage_, and the seven prisoners that had once been mercenaries for Xentarich. They left Grim in charge with one of their two _sending stones_. 

Ariod went off to hunt down some of the wild goats he had seen in an aeril recon earlier. While the evening in the upland vale quickly became very chilly, a campfire and the some cabrito warmed the bellies of Kyros, Grim, and the druid. Fortunately, they could not hear Ivan's incessant complaining about being stuck with the elf in the box. 

**

Sometime later, Ariod and Kyros, and they presumed Grim kept watch. The Colossus still burned, but Ariod noticed something very strange. Seemingly, the light from the fire became dulled, as if a canopy of shadows had been thrown over it. He pointed it out to the Mithral Knight, and they decided to hold their ground and not investigate. Grim came to that same conclusion on the outskirts of the camp, then he felt a presence. 

From out of the night, a shadowy form coalesced before Ariod and Kyros. Grim recognized the creature at once as a shade. 

"Where is the red wizard?" the shade demanded. 

The voice was a harsh whisper and there was definite anger, but neither Ariod nor Kyros could read the being's face, lost as it was in semi-shadows. Only its bright blue eyes shown in the surrounding darkness. Grim crept deeper into the  shadows, sensing that other beings hid there. Kyros and Ariod felt an eerie oppression as if the light from their own campfire had somehow been subdued as well. Shadows seemingly closed in around them as the shade-man waited for their response.

Ariod mustered the courage to speak.

"We defeated him. He had fled back to the hole from which he came."

The blue eyes dimmed slightly and the shadows on his person that looked like robes rustled silently.

"And the Colossus?"

"We freed the spirit trapped inside. Then the construct exploded," answered the druid as matter-a-factly as possible. 

"This wizard is guilty of stealing our property. We wish to punish him? Do you know where this 'hole' that you mentioned is located?"

The druid resisted a glance at the prisoners and simply shrugged his shoulders. 

"Very well, we are examining and recovering what we can salvage from our property. Do not interfere."

The shade vanished and Ariod exhaled. Kyros relaxed the grip on his greatsword and Grim appeared a few heartbeats later near the prisoners.

_They are a liability. We should kill them now, _ Grim sent first to Kyros and then to the druid. 

Ariod narrowed his eyes.

"There will be no killing of prisoners today, halfling. Show me that map you took from the Colossus."

Grim hesistated.

"Please, halfling."

The halfling stepped from the shadows and removed the large map from his _bag of holding_. Then,with the most cooperative gnomish prisoner, Ariod went over the map to find a certain location: where Xentarich and his group had found the Colossus. Ariod grimaced as he saw where the excavation had been. He did not relish the prospect of traveling into the Anauroch. The site was near where the desert met the High Ice. That was even worse. 

**

Aris and Benito became corporeal again several hundred yards from the Mulgate Gate outside of Silverymoon. Quickly, they hoofed it into the city heading for the villa that Aris had purchased for Benito and his family to use, near Mielikki's Glade in the Art's district of the city on the Southern bank of the Rauvin. While Benito was happy to see his wife Johanna and Samantha, his daughter, both he and Aris were disconcerted to learn that Nosr had left close to a tenday ago. Johanna related that he was helping a young woman and her adventuring company. Benito made a snide remark about Nosr's skirt-chasing and lack of focus. 

Frustrated, the pair headed across the Moonbridge to the High Palace to ask assistance from the High Mage or the High Lady.  Alustriel was unavailable. However, Aris and Benito were escorted to the High Mage's residence where after a bit of diplomacy with an overly protective apprentice, the heroes met High Mage Taern Hornblade as he was taking his evening meal. Neither realized how hungry they were until they saw the spread of food. 

"Sit, gentlemen. There is much too much food for me," motioned the High Mage. 

They complied and began wolfing down the dinner set in front of them. In between gulps, Benito and Aris related the events of the last two days; tracking down the Colossus to Deadsnows, entering the construct, and defeating the Red Wizard Xentarich.

Taern Hornblade looked perplexed at the mention of the name, clearly not recognizing the wizard. 

"So what next, heroes?" he asked. 

"Iriaebor. To right the wrong done there over five years ago," stated Benito.

"Troubled times in the south. My sources tell me that Asbravn has fallen within the last few days. Refugees are flooding into Berdusk as we speak," said Taern sipping on a goblet of wine. 

"Then undoubtedly some may fleeing to Twilight Hollow," observed Aris. "By Mielikki! I had hoped to use Asbravn as a forward base," he swore. 

"Your grace, we have no time to lose, then. We must get with haste to Twilight Hollow and bring our companion Ivan's family to safety here in the north. Can you transport us there?"

Aris grimaced at Benito's presumption. 

High Mage Taern Hornblade rubbed his white-flecked beard. 

"While I cannot go myself, I do have a solution. Please follow me."

He led them along twisting corridors, up and down several staircases, and finally to a rune-covered iron door. Two guards in full plate armor stood to either side, crossing halbreds to bar passage as the three approached.

Taern produced a small token.

"They are with me."

Without a word, the polearms were brought back to vertical, and Taern muttering a phrase, pushed open the portal. Another set of steps led to a wall, which Taern passed through. Aris, seeing that the wall was illusory with his magical eyepatch shrugged his shoulders and followed. Benito closed his eyes and stepped past...into a very bare and very clean room measuring close to thirty paces a side. Bright, white light emanated from the ceiling.

The High Mage pushed a section of wall, revealing a hidden panel with a space behind. He removed drawing materials and began drawing a circle on the floor. Time passed. Runes were drawn around the circle as the heroes watched. Finally, he spoke. 

"I am almost done. Benito, you must open your mind and allow me to view a locale near where you wish to arrive."

The cleric thought about the statue of Ilmater in Twilight Hollow. 

"Very good."

The Taern Hornblade finished and gave instructions as he handed Benito a token:

"This circle will transport you to your destination. You have until the moon is halfway in the sky to return to that spot with this token. Make sure that you join hands with those you wish to accompany you and you will arrive back here in this room."

Aris and Benito stepped in and were whisked to Twilight Hollow....

In the flickering torchlight, horses whinnied and ran back and forth in front of the Temple of Ilmater. Some of the mounts had flecks of blood strewn across their coats. It smelled of rain. Benito and Aris heard moans and mumbled prayers echoing from within the building. 

"Benito, I hope we are not too late."

The cleric was already striding purposefully towards the entrance.


----------



## Carnifex (Nov 13, 2003)

Oooh, I've got lots to catch up on


----------



## honorwolf (Nov 14, 2003)

Much to come in the upcoming post.  I think we are moving too slow.  We seem to be a step behind in many of our plans.  This just sucks!!!   
 Oh yeah!  Thanks for reading our adventures Carnifex.


----------



## Broccli_Head (Nov 20, 2003)

been gone on vacation the past week

hopefully a new post today or tommorrow

thanks for reading


----------



## Broccli_Head (Nov 21, 2003)

*Twillight Hollow, Sunset Vale, 30 Eleint,1378 DR,Year of the Cauldron*

Fortunately, the temple did not smell like a charnel house, but Benito and Aris did hear the groans of pain and the scent of blood and fear as men lay strewn about in the main santurary in full view of the grand mosaic--where five and a half years earlier Suldolphin had manifested to this plane. The high priest, the aasimar Tarian, whom Benito had rescued years earlier from torture at the hands of the false priestess Andres Nagheson, beamed at first with surprise and then with relief as he saw Benito Moltos walked in the door. 

"Your arrival is timely, Benito Moltos. I am spent of healing and have only done a quarter of the job that needs doing. Did you arrive at the bequest of Ilmater?"

"Good Tarian, alas, I did not. I am here for Gwyneth and the rest of the Vorshev family. We are taking them to Silverymoon. However, I will do what I can here."

Benito took Tarian by both hands and sent waves of healing power into him, imbuing him with the divine power to aid the rest of the refugee soldiers.Tarian's already golden eyes glowed with even more divine spark, and the cleric pointed out Gwyneth healing more injured. 

"Where are these men from?" asked Aris

"Red Cloaks from Asbravn. They arrived here not long ago."

Aris raised an eyebrow and went searching for officer's heraldry to get the lastest news while Benito approached a blood-armed Gwyneth, stitching wounds mundanely. Tarian returned to healing the rest of the Red Cloaks. 

"They hit us with surprise...demons...devils...some infernals...We could have taken Zhent regulars. By Torm! We've been fightin' them for years holdling them back, but they sent those things at us."

Aris paused at the information. The sergeant had been clearly shaken by the rout from his hometown, but slowly the genasi general eased the man and obtained the critical news.

_Someone had summoned or gated infernals! What were the Zhents playing at now?_

"Where are you going to from here, soldier?"

"We're headin' up to the mountains to harass the Zhent lines or somethin'. I ain't givin' up."

Aris appreciated the man's resolve. He was loathe to promise him that help was on the way, though he did give the man and  his men an offer to join them in Cormyr if things became more bleak. Sergeant Dorvin Rankenscar stared at him curiously, but did not commit. 

Meanwhile, Benito had finally calmed down an argumentative Gwyneth who was reluctant to leave her work here in Twillight Hollow with the town in danger. 

"Think of your children, Gwyneth. And you must be there to watch over them. Now is not the time for heroics. How much safer will they be way in the north away from this conflict?"

Her head sunk at the logic, and finally nodded her head in agreement. The sound of panicked horses caught their attention. The hair on the back of Benito's neck stood on end.

"All of you, wait here! Aris there is trouble."

Benito and Aris strode into the courtyard in front of the Temple of Ilmater in Twillight Hollow. A glowing cat-like creature approached ready to pounce.

_Hand over the rebels and things will go well for you and your pathetic village, human._

"Hellcats...," Aris muttered under his breath.

Unholy energy rippled across the hellcat, and eight more of its infernal brethren stepped from behind buildings

Benito nodded and responded with righteous indignation, "I think not foul beasts. It is now your time to perish."

_Ahh yes. The Master will be pleased with tonight's work. Kill them all and raze the town._

Then the devil cats bounded forward.


----------



## Broccli_Head (Nov 24, 2003)

*Twillight Hollow, Sunset Vale, 30 Eleint to Highharvestide,1378 DR,Year of the Cauldron*

Standing his ground, Benito Moltos prayed to Ilmater and as the hellcats pounced a column of holy fire and sonic energy exploded about them. Two were instantly blown to bits. Aris interposed himself between two others and sliced one in half as it tumbled through the air uncontrollably from the blast. The second hellcat, more in control of its pounce, landed squarely on the genasi, tearing and ripping with its infernal claws. 

Aris attempted to _levitate_ the beast from on top of him, but the creature did not budge, instead, slicing into him more times with tooth and nail.  Benito targeted another with a second empowered orison and a beam of _searing light_ left his outstretched palm, hitting the hellcat between the eyes. The creature sunk to the ground and began smoldering away. 

But there were still more. The cleric looked to his right. A glowing cat sailed towards him and struck him solidly. Suddenly, Benito too found himself beneath the paws of a hellcat. Aris tumbled from under the claws, kicked himself to his feet in an instant and sliced down on the foe that heartbeats before had had him pinned. _Blue Destiny_ decapitated another foe and Aris let out a shout of triumph.  One hellcat took off. 

Aris growled, "I am going after it! Do you have things under control?"

"Yes! Go!"

Aris did not look back to see that the priest of Ilmater had his hands full. However, despite his arms and shoulders being torn into, Benito wrestled through the pin and the pain, and he sent the hellcat back to its infernal  home with a prayer of _banishment_. 

Two hellcats remained. Healed Red Cloaks began to filter out and add their swords to the fray. 

"No! Stay back," cried Benito.

The soldiers were brave and their morale had been bolstered by their sudden miraculous healing, but their swords were ineffective against the hellcats. As Benito rose to his feet, he saw one warrior torn to shreds while another had her head ripped from her shoulders. He was out of battle prayers. Benito drew _Mano de la Justicia_. 

"Salazar, its been a long time since we've spilled blood together!" 

And Benito Moltos charged the nearest devil. 

**

Aris sprinted along the ground in pursuit of the hellcat as it bounded away towards the west. His training with the Verdant Fist allowed him to quickly overtake the beast. Seeing that it could not outrun its foe, the hellcat attempted to rake Aris with its claws, and missing. Then it wheeled around to face him. Drawing his hand axe, Aris closed with a feral war cry, and dodging the viscious claws and bite, struck with both of his weapons multiple times finally sinking his last downward cut in the creature's skull. 

There was a pause, and then Aris smelled brimstone on the breeze. An audible _pop_ followed, and on either side of him two bearded devils had materialized, frothing at the mouth and charging him with their wicked glaives. 

**

Benito had forgotten how effective _Mano_ was against evil beings.  As the sword struck the hellcats, their foul ichor burned. Benito dispatched them in short order, his robes now covered in their smoky blood. He did not stop to receive congratulations and headed away to catch Aris. 

"You got 'im?" he asked as he came upon the scene.  

Aris had already destroyed one devil and now was about to finish the other. He grunted a response to Benito and cut the infernal down.  Instinctively, he looked towards the sky, but his keen vision did not spot anything.  However, a commanding feminine voice echoed in his head.

_Attack the priest of the Crying God in the most advantageous manner_

He looked at Benito and shook his head. He and the Turmite had been friends and companions for years, but the voice was too compelling, as if the Red Knight herself had given the order...

Benito looked at Aris as he approached. 

"Is everything alright?"

Aris smiled and as soon as he approached within five steps he lashed out at Benito with a flurry of scimitar and hand axe cuts. He caught Benito unawares, and the damage done activated one of the priest's healing contingencies, but the attack did not bring Benito down. 

Seeing that Aris was injured, the cleric cast a _power word, stun_, dropping the genasi, but in less than six heartbeats, Aris was back up ready to attack. This time, Benito prayed to _dispel_the foul enchantment that had been laid upon his friend. Aris stopped his onslaught. 

The realization of the _charm_ hit Aris, and he lowered his head in shame.

"I am sorry, my friend."

Benito shrugged his shoulders, "It happens to the weak-willed."

They looked west, searching all over for the source of such evil sorcery, but whatever had cast that spell was long gone, and undoubtedly had learned what it needed to about him and Aris. 

"We need to get back to Silverymoon and consult Taern and Lady Alustriel on this matter," Benito counselled. 

Aris nodded, still numb and pricked that he had succumbed to such a simple enchantment. Within a short time, Benito had gathered the Vorshev's. Giving their best to Tarian and the rest, and a promise to return soon, now that the die had been cast, Aris and Benito re-entered the _teleport zone_ in front of the statue, activated the token and in a quick breath, they were whisked back to room in the High Mage's Tower in Silverymoon from where they had left.  Taern Hornblade, and palace guards collected their tokens and then escorted the tired travelers across the city to their villa. The High Mage and Lady Alustriel would meet with them in the morning. 

**

_Meanwhile..._

Ariod, in the form of a gargantuan wyvern flew as fast as he could towards Silverymoon in the dead of night. On his back hung Grim, Kyros, Ellysidell, Ivan, and the prisoners (four gnomes and three humans). The great creature soared over the mountains leaving the Colossus and more importantly, the Shades, far behind. 

The shade wizard had visited them again and half-asked, half-demanded that they hunt down the wizard Xentarich. Ariod, a surprisingly astute politician, said neither "no", nor "yes", instead promising to contact this shade with information. It did not settle well with Ariod, that the shadow-wizard had a front man in his home town of Deadsnows, but he had also obtained the shade's name--Giltharius. As soon as he had left, Ariod changed into a dire bear and with the party on board began bounding away from that vale. As soon as he had gained some distance, he changed into the great wyvern.  They reached Silverymoon at dawn.


----------



## Ariod (Nov 26, 2003)

*Arriod's Story Part 1*

Here it is, the first part to Arriod's Story.  I'll post the rest of it as soon as I get the time.

A young boy creeps through the forest with the sound of wildlife around him. “I hope he doesn’t find me” he exclaims under his breath.  He carefully places his feet to avoid snapping a twig underfoot.

Bushes nearby rustle excitedly; he holds his breath suppressing his first instinct to flee.  A small rabbit bursts through the foliage and darts off into the underbrush.  He exhales quietly while scanning his surroundings before he begins moving again.

The sounds around him suddenly silence and he realizes he is not alone.

A large form explodes from his right, dragging him to the ground and pinning him under its weight while the boy screams in terror.  A wolf, fully three times larger than the boy, snarls through its pointed teeth while saliva drips from its fangs holds him down, preparing for the strike to the throat.

His screams quickly turn to laughter as the wolf steps off him.  “You still make far too much noise with those big feet of yours, Lone Cub” the wolf casually remarks.

“What do you mean? I was quiet as a mouse!” Arriod retorts defensively as he sits up to stare the wolf in the eyes.  “You know, those big ears of yours don’t make things very easy on me either Grey!”

Grey laughs, “Keep trying! Someday I will grow old and lose my hearing. There is hope for you!”

Arroid stares at Grey and giggles, “Keep those comments to yourself, thank you!” he states jovially. 

They walk together deeper into the forest to a small cave.  As they approach another wolf, a female, steps out of the cave. “Come to visit us again Lone Cub?  Did you not mention how upset your family was when you disappeared only last week?” she exclaims as she approaches.

Arriod downcasts his eyes, “Yes, but they don’t know what they are talking about, I’ve never seen anything dangerous around here Swift.”

“As you say Lone Cub.” She states as she walks back toward the den.  

Five wolf cubs pour out of the entrance, eager to play with their friend Arriod and he happily obliges them.

***************************

Later that evening, escorted by Grey, Arriod exits the forest.  “I’ll be back tomorrow if I can sneak away!” Arriod promises as he runs off towards the distant mountains.

Well after dark he arrives at the edge of his families farm.  He can see the windows are fully lit in the house.  Oddly enough the door is also wide open spilling further light into the darkness.  Shrugging to himself he decides to first make a stop at the barn to see if his father is still there.

He walks in the poorly lit barn and can make out a figure in the back that appears to be breathing heavily.  “Dad?” Arriod questions.

The figure does not respond so he walks in, preparing himself for the upcoming punishment he is sure to receive.

The figure steps into the glow of a lamp, it is a face he does not recognize and appears injured. “Boy! Come here, I need to talk to you.” The figure smiles broadly as he limps in Arriod’s direction.

Arriod steps back to keep his distance, “Where is my dad?” he asks, looking around nervously.

“Oh, don’t you be worrying about him, he is sleeping right peaceful thanks to my trusty club here!” The strange man leaps at Arriod, barely missing him with his swinging club.

Arriod darts toward the house seeking safety in its confines.  He runs in the door to a gruesome sight.  His mother, lying face-down on the floor in a pool of her own blood, and his sister that was checking the inner confines of the fireplace, while it was lit.

Refusing to believe these horrors he runs back out the front door directly into the stranger bowling him over in the process.  The man grabs for him but he manages to slip away and runs off into the night followed by the cries of his pursuer fading behind him.

Running to his only other place of safety he makes for the forest.  In short time he arrives and crashes through the underbrush, ignorant of the scratches and cuts he acquires.

“GREY!” he screams into the darkness, just before he trips and lands in a large puddle.

Before he can stand back up the dark form of Grey stands beside him.  “Lone Cub? What are you doing here?”

“They’re dead!  I got home and a strange man was there!  He killed them! Why?” He falls to his knees and begins wailing uncontrollably.


----------



## Broccli_Head (Nov 26, 2003)

*The Meeting at Silverymoon, Highharvestide,1378 DR,Year of the Cauldron*

That night Benito had a dream...

_He saw the Chionthar's waters churned by a great steel gauntlet from the heavens. 

Nearby was an old stone pier. Beyond that was an unrecognizable village and a small keep in the distance....

The scene shifted...

To a large mossy stone that rose 12 feet high and had a peculiar circle cut out of it..it was in a vast swamp...Benito thought that he saw the hazy outline of mountains on the horizon. He could not be sure.

Then, he flew at amazing speed, but the ground below was too blurry to make out landmarks...

To an unusual couple of trees that were grown into an archway, just 30 long paces to the south a trail had been cut, surrounded by deep woods. 

Lastly, he was swept to a  a 7 foot high, 12 foot diameter heap of rocks and dirt -- possibly something made by wind and erosion. Many such formations were present in this area of wind-scoured desolation. The place was an utterly cheerless place of grayish soil, a few scrub trees, and minimal wildlife. 

A voice boomed, *"This is as much as We dare interfere. A key to your own self-redemption? It is not necessary for your salvation. Remember the old prayers and always show mercy."*_

Benito woke up and muttered, "Suldolphin?" 

He thought that he had heard the great planetar's voice. He woke and dressed as quietly as he could, so as not to wake his family so he could contemplate the dream and pray to Ilmater in the villa's garden. 

When he arrived, Aris and Ariod were already meditating to their green gods. Benito raised an eyebrow. He had not known the genasi so pious.  Soon Samantha and Gwyneth joined the men. By the end of the quiet time, Benito was hyper-ventilating with excitement. He felt the power course through his veins and arteries. He could now channel prayers at the highest of valences. A _miracle_ was on the tip of his tongue, but he bit down, not wanting to be frivolous.

**

The small procession of the Heroes of the Reach along with their families and the prisoners walked to the Palace of Silverymoon for breakfast and an important meeting.  At the front door, they turned over the three rogues and three gnomes. 

Grim sent to Benito, _Weren't there four gnomes?_

Benito shrugged his shoulders. Too many events had happened in the last day for him to keep track of them, but now that he looked around, he saw that the most helpful and talkative gnome was not present. 

"It does not matter. I can find him if I so choose, and he cannot have gone very far."

_If I find him, I will kill him._

Benito chuckled and related the news to Aris who looked at Grim and gave a mock bow.

"Oh Hail, Great Grim, gnome-killer!"

The rest of the heroes, save Ellysidell and Grim, who both sulked, had a good round of laughter as they entered the palace and were led to their meeting. Ariod suppressed his own smile and prayed for Silvanus to hide the good gnome and then quickly followed the rest of the party.

**

Huge windows let in the morning sun to the breakfast room and overlooked the palace gardens.  Ariod watched bemused at the number of multi-colored birds that flew around half-listening to the flow of the conversation. The rest of the group discussed the next course of action with Lady Alustriel, Taern Hornblade, and Bruenor Battlehammer.  They would journey to Ironfang Deep in the Aloreum Mountains of northern Turmish and recover the Starym Moonblade. Then, they would contact Khelben "Blackstaff" Arunsun in Waterdeep, by simply stating his name and their short request right after, and he would help them get to Evermeet. Lady Alustriel would inform him in advance. 

The trip to Evermeet had all been prompted by a divination that Benito remembered from five years ago. 

_The tears of the red Queen of Tragedy will sunder the traitor._

He assumed that the _traitor_ was the moonblade itself and inquires led him to belive that Queen Almauril of Evermeet, who had lost her husband to an assassin's blade and just fought off an invasion of her island with much loss of life to her loved ones. She also was reported to have red hair. 

The plan seemed simple enough, but Benito was justifiably wary. The last time the evil moonblade had surfaced, Iriaebor fell. 

"It seems that you have a lot on your plate, heroes. I was hopin'..."

"Speak, good Bruenor," prompted Aris. 

"Just that many raids have been occuring near Mithral Hall. We suspect that they're comin' from the nearby Dungeon of the Ruins."

Aris grimaced. He wanted to help the good dwarven king, but Iriaebor and the moonblade, and Nosr missing, was beginning to overwhelm the leader of the Stormwolf Legion. Earlier that day a _sending_ from Khi'rin by way of his rangers in Alaghon informed him that someone was asking for the Legion's services.  He also knew that time was of the essence. How long did Twillight Hollow have before the devils retaliated? But the blade had to be put to rest. Besides the Zhentarim, the genasi had the utmost emnity for the Eldereth Veluthra and he believed that destroying the blade would hinder their plans...at least in the short term. 

The plan decided, Benito had one more question. He explained his dream to the group. Taern rubbed his chin and did some mental drawings on the large table. 

"A portal network?"

Benito's eyes lit up. 

"Aris, if the gods have given us clues to find this network, we can move your troops across Faerun without anyone noticing."

Aris was skeptical. His wife already had explored one such network years ago and that had only led to trouble. Still...to secure such means of travel would be a trump against Darkhold and the Zhentarim.

"Companions we must make haste. Evil does not rest, nor should we," spoke the genasi. "High Mage Hornblade, please direct us to your _teleporter_." 

The heroes rose and said their goodbyes and Taern led them to the same guarded chamber that he had used to send Aris and Benito to Twillight Hollow the night before.  Within half a turn of the hourglass (for they had such things in Silverymoon), the Heroes of the Reach stood before massive black metal doors bristling with spikes somewhere in the mountains north of Alaghon. Murder holes dotted the surrounding mountains above and in front of them as they stood before the Gates of Ironfang Deep. The fortress was formidable and the feeling ominous. 

Benito stepped forward to hail the dwarves who manned the gate.

**

_Next: Chaos in the Underdark...._


----------



## honorwolf (Nov 27, 2003)

That was an excellent post.  I also liked Arriod's back story, so far.  I think we need to help Broc to be more descriptive with the battles.  Other than that, these are most excellent posts.  I wonder what is next.  Still, the saga continues.  Sometime I miss being low level when acquiring treasure was the goal.   Devils, hellcats, fallen cities, and more ensemble of the villains gallery.


----------



## Broccli_Head (Dec 2, 2003)

honorwolf said:
			
		

> I think we need to help Broc to be more descriptive with the battles.




What do you mean more descriptive? There are only so many ways that I can describe how you guys eviscerate or blow-up the bad guys.


----------



## Broccli_Head (Dec 5, 2003)

*Chaos in the Underdark, part I, Highharvestide,1378 DR,Year of the Cauldron*

*HALT! WHO DARES APPROACH THE CITADEL OF IRONFANG DEEP*, came a booming voice that echoed menacingly across the upland vale. 

The Heroes of the Reach began to argue amongst themselves, even as Benito Moltos continued to approach. 

_sigh_ "Too many egos," commented Aris dryly not partaking in the squabble that the rest of the group had begun. 

Benito had turned around to _shush_ the other heroes and could not give his response. While his hushing had not worked, a huge metal ballista bolt sailing over their heads from the gatehouse did. That allowed Benito to finally respond.

"We are the Heroes of the Reach! High Priest Gwarlen Ironhammer is expecting us!"

There was no immediate response, and several of the more perceptive heroes heard the reloading of the ballista.

"Maybe you got the wrong place, Benito," suggested Ivan cynically. 

Benito and Aris both narrowed their eyes at him while the rest of the group chuckled.  

Ariod wondered to himself and then asked Aris out loud, "How have you lasted this long?"

Already not pleased with the lack of seriousness about the group in such a delicate matter and also recalling the Faerun-shaking event that had occured the last time the Starym Moonblade had surfaced, he replied to their new party member, "Sometimes I feel it is only by Tymora's luck, my friend...Tymora's luck."

The group heard the grating of metal on metal and finally the black gates of Ironfang Deep opened. Nearly a dozen Dwarves in full plate armor wielding glaives marched from the opening. Behind them, Benito recognized the old High Priest of Moradin and his nephew and apprentice, Dwalin that he had met years ago. 

"Hail and well met," Benito spoke the traditional Faerunian greeting in dwarven.

The old priest bowed and Dwalin spoke smiling and in good spirits, "Good to see you. Everything should be ready and in order."

Their armored escort fell in behind them as the mighty portal to the outside was closed with resounding _BOOM!_. Lantern and torchlight replaced the bright sunlight from the outside, and Dwalin led them under the murder holes of the gatehouse, past another porticullus, and across a bridge that spanned a chasm. It led to another gatehouse that finally opened into a wide avenue. 

Looking about himself, Aris wished that he had dwarven engineers working on the defenses of his castle. Ariod felt a little claustrophobic and remained silent while the rest of the group either gawked at the impressive architecture or cracked jokes in an attempt to strike a conversation with the sullen guards that led them through the stone passages of the Keep. 

At length, Dwalin spoke as they moved past Ironfang Deep's outer defenses.

"We are very grateful, Benito Moltos for you and your companion's recovery of the mighy book of Moradin's prayers. It has aided us greatly in our Great Campaign against the Darkness."

"Your defenses are very impressive. Who, in their right mind would attack the citadel? What is this war of which you speak?"

Benito learend that for many years, possibly as many as fifty, the dwarves of Ironfang Deep had been at war with duergar, their dark dwarven cousins, from something called the Steel Kingdom. In fact two major duergar settlements existed beneath the Orsaun Mountains and only the Aloreum prevented them from gaining more ground in the local Underdark. 

After their discussion, Dwalin concluded, "We are always wary of a duergar sneak attack. But enough of such bleak talk, the King of Ironfang Deep, Anthrus Strongarms, wishes to meet with you before you conduct your business."

Benito replied, "We would be honored. The object is safe; is it not?"

Dwalin nodded his head.

"Then I believe we can take some time to properly meet your king."

**

Dwalin led them through an armory to a wider chamber that looked like a martial practice room. More weapons of exceptional quality lined the walls and wooden practice dummies lay positioned about the room. A well-muscled dwarven male, shirtless, with a full white beard and a shaven head sparred in a circle of several other dwarves of equally impressive physique. Aris raised an eyebrow as he saw that they practiced with real weapons, but that in their forms they had such control that they would stop inches short of a mortal blow. Usually the older dwarf got the upper hand, but finally one of the younger ones ended the spar with a draw, both combatants having their axe-blade within a finger's breadth of the other's neck. 

This led to a resounding clap from the other dwarves in the room. Aris, Ariod, and Benito clapped sincerely as well, while Grim and Ellysidell followed suit, not paying attention really. Ivan narrowed his eyes. 

Kyros made a snide and disrespectful remark--something to the effect of a good dwarf is a dead dwarf. Fortunately, none of the dwarves heard, but Aris, who did hear was quickly in the psychic warrior's face. 

"I hope very well for your sake, Kyros, that you are not trying to cause trouble simply because you are bored. Because if you are, perhaps you should leave this company," he hissed.

Kyros averted his eyes downward also seeing the small shadow of Grim standing behind him. 

"Will you behave?" asked Aris.

Kyros nodded his head. Ariod smirked remembering Aris's earlier comments.

In any event, the coridality continued...

"Well done, my King!" exclaimed Dwalin. "Here are the honored guests that you wished to meet."

Sweaty and full of adrenalin from the mock combat, King Strongarms shook hand and embraced most of the heroes. Some were taken aback by his informality but now Ivan was impressed. He gave back a good Rashemani bear lodge hug. 

"Do any of you want to test your swords against the axe of the king?" asked the dwarven king.

He looked at Ivan Vorshev. The room had grown quiet. The other dwarves were tense. Ivan thought quickly and replied, "Ahaa! My good king. I would love to, but at a future time. We have pressing business to attend to hear in your citadel."

Benito breathed a sigh of relief. King Anthrus Strongarms looked disappointed but shrugged his shoulders and rebuttled, "Then when you are done, a drink of our fine dwarven ale. I will not take 'no' for an answer."

The heroes agreed and after equally blustery farewells, once again followed Dwalin through the dwarven halls. Benito and Dwalin struck up a philosophical and theological conversation as he led them down steps and past dwarven statues further and further into Ironfang Deep.  They passed rune-covered portals and more stone guardians and finally reached an inner sanctum filled with all sorts of treasure. 

Aris looked at Grim, who growled at him. He sent to the genasi, _You think I'm stupid? Of course I won't take anything from here!_

"Well," said Dwalin passing from the first treasure-room to another chamber, "Here is your object. We have been keeping it safe and are finally glad to be rid of it especially if it is as bad as you say."

He pointed to a rune-covered block of stone smiling. 

...except the top of the stone was empty. There was no sword and no case. 

The Starym Moonblade was gone!


----------



## honorwolf (Dec 6, 2003)

This was a very good post, even though there is no action.  I love the dialogue.  I love the further development of the characters.  It is a long way from 1st level.  I want more post of the heroes.  I hope my fellow adventures feel that way.


----------



## Malachai_rose (Dec 22, 2003)

Witness the fearful power of my Bump-Fu 


BUMP !!!


----------



## Broccli_Head (Dec 29, 2003)

Kinda un-inspired to write presently, but soon I need to force myself to finish the _Starym Moonblade Saga_. Probably 1 or 2 more posts for *Chaos...*

Then the players have a roaring-good time in Waterdeep (1 post) and then they get serious and spend some time in Evermeet (!) (1 or 2 posts) finishing the tale.


----------



## Broccli_Head (Feb 2, 2004)

BUMP!  

in anticipation of a post in the next few days.


----------



## Broccli_Head (Feb 25, 2004)

*more like a few weeks *

*Chaos in the Underdark, part II, Highharvestide,1378 DR,Year of the Cauldron*

Benito Moltos strode with purpose through one of the countless dark passageways of the Darklands, somewhere west of Ironfang Deep, and far beneath the Orsaun Mountains. Ahead of him, darting unseen, merely a shadow even to those denizens of the deeps who could see in the oppressive gloom, Grim scouted. Even further ahead a great direwolf paused and sniffed the ground. This was the form that Ariod had taken for their pursuit. Beside him stode Aris Cloud-dancer, _Blue Destiny_ drawn but dimmed for any source of light would be a beacon to the many predators that hunted in the lands below. Behind Benito, came the rest of the Heroes of the Reach--Ivan, Ellysidell, and Kyros--mostly clanking away their position to any would be monster of the Underdark that happened nearby.  They followed a group of six dwarven crusaders, that had somehow been tricked by an evil god to steal the Starym Moonblade, and use it against the duergar of nearby Dunsperirin, the Steel Kingdom. The Heroes hoped to catch them before they were slaughtered by the grey dwarves, or servants of the evil god that had tricked them. 

Benito and Ellysidell supsected the culprit was the Spider Queen herself.  Dwalin had related that the priestess of Halea Brightaxe had been told of a dream that these dwarven females had had; a dream where the goddess herself had spoken to them to take the powerful artifact and use it against their enemies. 

The moonblade wanted to be found. 

Benito had fervently prayed to Ilmater that the foolish dwarves had not yet opened the lead, anti-magicked case. The Heroes had rushed like madmen from the Hall of Artifacts to what Dwalin had called the Staging Area, a well-guarded _portal_ station that led to the nearby upperdark. Benito had conducted a ritual calling on the most powerful and miraculous divinations granted by Ilmater to first find and then navigate a path to the suicide procession. Then they had gone through, to a concealed room, carved into the side of a large cavern, and had continued with haste. Too many had died because of the blade. Benito wanted to make sure that no more did.

Ariod paused and cocked his head. Then he nodded to Aris who put his ear to the ground. The genasi ranger heard very well the regular footsteps of plate-mailed dwarves on the march. He signed to the darkness, confident that Grim from his shadowy perch would see and then relay his message. 

**

_Noise...regular, like marching up ahead. Will scout further. Hold your position._

Hearing Grim in his head, Benito stopped and held up his hand to the rest of the group to halt as well. He began to hear the sound of metal shod feet echoing in the darkness. 

"Go!" he hissed

Ariod bounded forward with Aris at his flank, and they entered a larger cavern. They blinked at the sudden stab of dim light emanating from the group of six dwarven female warriors that they had been tracking. The shapchanging druid shifted to the form of an air elemental while Aris moved held back, letting the others by, wary as always of a trap. Ellysidell ran past catching up to the dwarves, with Ivan and Kyros close on his heels. He grabbed at the case, and after a brief struggle, the stronger Chosen of Fenmaril Mestarine wrenched the case free. Ivan and Kyros attacked the dwarven warriors, attempting to subdue them for their own good. The dwarves retaliated with a ferver, but they were severly outmatched. The Mithral Knight and the Rashemani dodged and turned aside their wild axe slashes while Ariod spun past them and buffeted them from behind. Ellysidell slide the case to Benito.

"Good dwarves, you have been tricked by evil forces," proclaimed the cleric of Ilmater. "This container holds a powerful and malicious artifact. It only leads you to your doom. It is to be destroyed. Surrender and return with us to your home."

His plea fell on deaf ears. 

"Hurry!" cried Aris from Benito's side. "I have a bad feeling about this."

And as if on cue, the darkness became darker and impenatrable to their darkvision. Aris heard the near inaudible _thwips_ of many light crossbows firing. His heart sunk as he tumbled instinctively. 

"Drow!"


----------



## honorwolf (Feb 25, 2004)

Excellent!  Drow,tricked dwarves,evil swords, and just darkness.  I hate the underdark.  I hate drow, I hate duped dwarves, and I absolutely hate evil moonblades.  By the way did I mention I also hate darkness.


----------



## Broccli_Head (Mar 1, 2004)

honorwolf said:
			
		

> Excellent!  I hate the underdark.  I hate drow !




I don't think that they like you either   

Next post should be fun...if I can muster the brain power to finish it , should be up soon


----------



## honorwolf (Mar 3, 2004)

It doesn't matter what the dark elves think!  It doesn't matter what the darkness thinks!  It doesn't matter what the tricked dwarves think!  And It doesn't matter what the evil sword thinks.  All that matters is what the 
CloudDancer thinks!


----------



## Broccli_Head (Mar 4, 2004)

*Chaos in the Underdark, part III, Highharvestide,1378 DR,Year of the Cauldron*

Benito Moltos was barely phased. Calling on the blessing of Ilmater he brought _daylight_ to the darkness, cancelling out the shrowds that the drow had brought down and bringing a radiance to the gloom. However, the light extended only about sixty paces in every direction, where an impenetrable blackness remained. There were a whole lot of drow out there.

Grabbing the sword-case he yelled, "Fall back, there are too many!"

Another volley of small bolts followed and most of them bounced and skipped along the stone, and only a few hit their marks. Aris speculated that the drow were firing randomly. Two dwarves, however, had been unlucky, and toppled forward, victims of the famed drow sleep poison. 

Ellysidell slammed _Golden-fire_ into the side of the dwarven warrior who had held the case dropping her to the ground. Then he scooped her into his arms and began to retreat towards Benito's position. Ivan scowled, but saw the tactical rationale to leave the situation. He also backed away towards the others as he faced  the edge of the darkness. 

Then a huge spider leg, as thick around as a stalactite stabbed out at him from beyond the black veil, slicing along his shoulder and upper back, leaving it slightly numb. The Rashemani cried out, and instinctively struck back. Sparks flew, but he felt as if he had just stuck stone. An explosion sounded behind him, and he heard Benito and Ellysidell's yells of shock and pain. The enormous spider scuttled into view and Ivan gasped. Then his eyes widened in horror as thousands of fist-sized spiders erupted from the darkness. 

Benito and Ellysidell had been hit with a column of fire and unholy energy. Aris Cloud-dancer had dived away at the last second rolling back to his feet. 

"Spellcasters!" cried the priest.

"You don't know the half of it!" replied Ivan slapping away another barbed, giant spider leg. 

He rolled his shoulder trying to stave off the unnatural stiffness and soreness. Briefly, he touched the wound. It bled at an alarming rate. The gigantic spider came fully into view. It was a sickly green color with baleful red eyes, and it was bigger than Ivan expected. 

Grim watched the spectacle from the shadows and tried to calculate the trajectory of the bolts to hunt down the evil enemy. He felt a pinprick of pain slice across his wrist, and the tell-tale burn of poison.  Another bounced off his leather vest. 

_Impossible!_ he complained.

He heard a third whiz by his ear. Then caution took over. The hunter had become the hunted. 

"Time. We need time," muttered the cleric under his breath after shooting the jade spider with a beam of _searing light_ that had richoted away at an obtuse angle apparently doing nothing. 

His bass voice rumbled through the cavern as he spoke another prayer to Ilmater. Between Ivan and the great, jade spider arose a _wall of stone_.

"Regroup, Heroes. Let us get away from here!" cried out Aris, moving towards the entrance. 

On the other side of the wall, Ariod attempted as best he could to disperse the swarm of spiders, but there were too many.  His heart went out to the fallen dwarves. They had been overrun by the vermin and were being sickeningly consumed. Fortunately, his current elemental form could not vomit. He sailed over the wall, and the spider swarm followed. 

On the other side of  the wall, Ivan saw the spike-ladden legs of the gargantuan spider feel their way beyond. Then the rest of the horror's bulk propelled itself up and over. Ellysidell put down the dwarf to help Ivan hack at the creature's legs. It was like striking stone.  He raged as the giant spider tore into him with its thorny, column-like appendages. He shook off the sudden feeling of stiffness and with Ivan continued to hold the rear. Smaller spiders swarmed around them and nipped at their legs and jumped to bite their bare flesh. 

"We are trapped!" came the report from Aris. 

He had run into a wall of webs that had not been there before. He struck at them, and it was as if he struck metal, the cords of silk were so strong and magically enchanced. With all his strength he tore away his scimitar. They were sticky also. From the corner of his eye, he detected movement and somersaulted away. Three human-sized spiders dropped from the webs. Their eyes glared with menance and evil, and a foul ichor dripped from their clicking mandibles. Aris drew his hand axe and prepared his defense. 

With the exception of Grim, whose wherabouts were unknown, the rest of the party were hedged in by thousands upon thousands of spiders. Stomping and slashing and had no effect. The floor thickened and became slick with the fluids of hundreds of squashed arachnids.  Suddenly, a block of the swarm was burned to ash. Ariod had changed to become an elemental of fire. 

Benito assessed the situation. They had to leave. They were hemmed in. Their main foe was turning aside the hacks and slashes of their best fighters. 

Desperate times call for desperate measures.

"I'm sorry, Ivan, Ellysidell."

Directly upon the jade spider, he called down a column of sonic energy and holy flames, adding metamagic power. The blast engulfed the weapon's master and the widl elf. He staggered at the effort, and then nearly cried as the spider, though blackened and scorched by the _sonic flamestrike_ still kept moving. 

Aris leaped and slashed and stabbed all the while dodging the fiendish fangs of the spiders. Grim darting from the shadows, ducked and weaved between their spindly legs and added more damage, ripping out their guts from beneath while Aris tore their carapaces from above. Shortly, there were no more large spiders, just seemingly an infinite number of little ones. Both dexterous warriors dove away from _webs_ cast from the darkness. Space was getting tight as the rest of the Heroes backed into their area. 

"Benito, can you do something about that wall?" pointed Aris at the iron-like webs that barred their path. 

Ivan, scorched and cut, rolled around on the ground crushing more spiders, and barely avoided another viscious slice from the giant jade beast that continued to harry them. One of its legs hung limply thanks to Ellysidell, and black ichor oozed and bubbled from the wound. 

A  war cry brought from the flank got the genasi's attention as several drow detached themselves from the darkness and charged the party. The melee became fierce. Benito put down his cargo--a lead case and an unconscious dwarven female--and prayed for Ilmater to give him the power to remove the webs. A huge section vanished, only to reveal another wall behind it. A red beam of energy hit the small of his back, searing his flesh.

"Do not worry, drow priestess, wherever you are. I will deal with you very soon."

He _dispelled_ the second set.

"Now let's get out of here!" 

He began to run to the passageway. Grim ran after. Behind him, the jade spider still  harassed the party, while the drow fighters fell to the blades of the Heroes. The spider lashed out at random with one of its spikey legs, cutting Aris across the legs even as he tumbled backwards. His joints stiffened and stone crept across his body.

"Noo--!" 

His cry stopped short as his body hardened to stone, still possessing the momentum of his leap. Ellysidell dropped his weapon and dove to catch his friend. A drow male punished him with a slice across the back. But the wild elf slid under the falling statue of Aris saving the genasi's stone head by a hair's breadth. 

Benito could not wait any longer as he saw Ellysidell roll gingerly into the entrance carrying a statue. Ivan was on his heels.

"Ilmater, show them your power!" he prayed raising both his arms in supplication. 

And the earth complied as the Wrath of Ilmater brought down the cavern...

**

The dust settled and the aftershocks of the earthquake echoed throughout the Darklands. Ellysidell's magical falchion gave the passageway an eerie orange light as it protruded from between two boulders. 

A single, stone-spiked leg twitched from the rubble, and then lay still. 

Ivan pushed the last drow from his body. The warrior had leaped at Ivan at the last second, knocking both to the ground and away from the rockfall, that hopefully, had buried all the other drow within the cavern. He kicked the unconscious body of his enemy and raised his scimitar to finish him.

"Wait," suggested Benito Moltos grabbing the Rashemani's arm. "Ilmater has spared him. He can be redeemed."

Ivan gave Benito a curious look, but then shrugged his shoulders. Benito then squatted beside the drow and stabilized him. Then he tossed him over his shoulder.

"Grim. This one lives," he said firmly to a nearby shadow.

Ellysidell worked his blade free from the debris and hefted Aris across his back. 

"Ivan, please get the dwarf," asked Benito. "Let's leave this place, before any that survived regroup."

Sullenly, and still hurting from the _empowered sonic flamestrike_ the fighter complied. 

"Not to worry," came the voice from an incorporeal figure that slipped between the rocks, "I detected nothing else in that cave."

"Still...," 

Ariod the ghost, nodded his head in agreement, and changed to Ariod the direwolf, and began bounding away, back towards the dwarven redoubt.

The rest of the Heroes, burdens in tow, followed.


----------



## honorwolf (Mar 4, 2004)

And by the way did I mention that I hate spiders!


----------



## Malachai_rose (Mar 4, 2004)

I had almost forgotten how dire the situation in the cavern was for us. I do remember the only thing on our minds was getting the sword out of harms way as quickly as possible. Man I hated that sword, lol, I mean a really deep  abiding hatred. Not the light hearted joking kind of hate that Aris always espouses but more of a thick black viscous kind of hatred  

Well good post, I can't wait to see how you write up the conclusion to this unpleasantness in Evermeet


----------



## honorwolf (Mar 6, 2004)

Dire situations call for dire actions and dire emotions.  I for one look forward to the next posts.  Especially more of the group interactions and dialogue.  Good posts broc.


----------



## Broccli_Head (Mar 17, 2004)

So here's the plan...in the FR campaign we are finishing off the major thread..._The Second Battle of Irieabor_, and then we'll go back to _Champions_ for a while until I can get what I want to do for this campaign set in my mind...I estimate that I have 7 to 8 posts to go as I am a few sessions behind. We are currently playing out the Battle, and it has taken three sessions.

*Waterdeep, 1 Marponeth, 1378, Year of the Cauldron* 

Seance of Waterdeep picked his way through the sprawled, passed-out patrons of the Inn of the Dripping Dagger. Behind him a squad of the City Watch gingerly did the same. The guild mage brought a perfumed handkerchief to his face, and backed his mudane gesture up with a cantrip, to prevent the smell of vomit and stale beer from wafting into his nose. He had been interrupted from is intense study of circle magic--the better to know his enemy, the Red Wizards of Thay--with a high priority _sending_ from Guildmistress Mhair Szeltune herself.

*Please investigate the Inn of the Dripping Dagger. There was intense revelry and the release of high level magicks. We want to be sure there will be no trouble.*

Seance sneered, "Adventurers with more money than they know what to do with."

He knew the signs. He had seen it before. With his magical might he had put down the trouble and dragged more than a few grovelling to the magistrates to spend a few days in the dungeons beneath Castle Waterdeep. They _always_ resisted. He and his hand picked crew from the watch made sure. Plus, he got a cut of the fines if there was violence. The mage smirked as one of his men kicked over a hungover dwarf who was beginning to revive. 

Then he stopped short, dumbfounded by his sudden revelation.

"Hold!" he called to the watchman.

He stared at a bench in the corner and double-blinked.

"Impossible!"

The air genasi, dishevelled hair still blowing, stood. Beside him sat a man in gray robes contemplating him or something beyond. Against the wall leaned a very muscular wild elf, and opposite him a warrior in suprisingly still shiny mithral plate armor.  Both had their arms folded and serious looks. A brutish looking human male lay across the bench with the bottle of some noxious spirit still gripped in his hand, snoring loudly. 

"Aris..Aris Clouddancer?"

The genasi smiled and extended his hand.

"Yes it is I. Glad you finally joined the party, Seance."

**

Benito Moltos reviewed the rapid succession of events that had occured in the last twelve hours. A few minutes earlier he had awakened with a start and searched madly for the Case and the Sword. Then he had remembered and laughed while he had cast a quick orison to dispell the nausea from the drinking last night.  Had he really called Alberia with the _sending stones _that the Mistmaster had gifted them to rat on Aris? Benito chuckled.

They had left Ironfang Deep, called out to Khelben "Blackstaff" Arunsun, and the Chosen of Mystra had whisked them to his tower in Waterdeep, the City of Splendors. Right before that he had burned a _Mark of Justice_ on the forehead of the drow male they had captured. He had sent him down the mountains to the Guthmere to repent of his sins and change his ways. The priest of Ilmater sighed. In hindsight that had not been very merciful.  He hadn't even gotten the drow's name. Hopefully, when this business with the sword was all done, he could rectify that.

The Blackstaff had stored their precious item in what he assured them was a very secure place. 

"Not even a god could get in here," he had said. 

_Good!_ thought Benito. _Because gods were after the Starym Moonblade_

The drow that had ambushed them in the bowels of the earth had attested to that. The drow had not know much, but he had said that the expedition had been led by a priestess and had left their drow city a month before. The priestess, now buried beneath tons of rubble (he hoped), had had a vision. 

The Heroes of the Reach had needed to let down their hair. The inn of choice had become the Inn of the Dripping Dagger. Ivan had even found, albeit diluted, Rashemani _jihlud_, the infamous firewine. Ivan, Benito, and Aris drank heavily. The others had refrained. Ariod had disappeared at some point. Benito bought all the alchohol in the place and declared an open bar. The Inn of the Dripping Dagger had been packed on the evening of Highharvestide. Daggers and axes had flown all in good fun and there had been no injuries. Benito and Aris had "conversed" in the full grip of their drunkenness with Alberia. Grim had tried to spoil the fun, by lifting the stone. Benito _power word, stunned_ him. The priest did not remember much after that...until this morning. 

"We need to get to Evermeet. Quickly," Benito reminded everyone, interrupting the reunion between Seance and Aris. 

After some discussion, the time was set. That afternoon, they would continue. But first, there were a few errands to run...

**

Ivan and Ariod, in the form of a hound dog, jogged towards the Dock Ward and the Blushing Mermaid for breakfast. After fun and frolicking with the staff, and a much needed bath, the two continued Ivan's very important quest: the search for real, un-aled firewine.

"Remember, Ariod. What goes on in Waterdeep, stays in Waterdeep. Don't tell Gwyneth."

Benito went to pray at the Piergieron's Palace. Grim and Ellysidell tagged along, admiring, but not touching the splendor. 

Aris and Seance with Kyros present had a much needed conversation.

"What have you been doing these five years?"

"Surviving. Learning. Planning. I will one day travel to Thay and wreak havoc. Red Wizards will learn to fear my name."

"Your revenge?"

"That one is dead. I have higher ambitions now. I tracked him here. Destroyed him a day's ride from the city. I decided to stay. The guild took me in."

"I have a job for you."

"Really? Will it lead me to death like the last time? I think not."

"Seance, we need a mage of your caliber. It would help us greatly."

Seance scoffed, "What of your sorcerer?"

Aris dismissed the question. 

"You know what, Seance. I need you. We have plans to make right where we caused wrong."

Seance liked feeling needed, wanted, and indespensible.

"For you, Aris Cloud-dancer, I will do this, but for no one else. Tell me what  you need me to do?"

**

Ivan showed up with a two huge barrels, courtesy of the Brewer's Guild. Khelben made a face. 

"The weight of those items will come close to making _teleportation_ to Evermeet dangerous."

Ivan began to prostest.

"But wait, I have a better idea."

A short time later, Ivan came back with a porcelain flask and a huge smile. He took a swig of untainted _jihlud_ from the item. 

"Ahhh! I'm ready."

"Now please all of you, be silent!"

Khelben Arunsun began the ritual. Benito gripped the Case tightly. His stomach turned. He would never get used to that feeling. He heard Ivan speak....

_Fool!_

Then a flash of light, and the sound of wind chimes, and a bright sun, and vaulted alien, maybe glass structures, and an unearthly singing. Benito's senses were assaulted. Elves in shining plate armor, and diaphonus robes surrounded he and his friends.

Except for one. Ivan, as he had anticipated, was missing.


----------



## Malachai_rose (Mar 18, 2004)

I remember that session, it was really funny when we used the sending stones to start making "phone calls" while we were hammered, heheh. The really funny part was when Grim tried to take the stones away from us so we couldnt call anyone else I looked at him and in a very slurred fashion said "Grim... I only gots one thing... to say to you... STUN", and power word stunned him  he was way mad, lol. All he could do was fume about how he needed a big plus con item to try and get his hp above 150 for the rest of the session. It was classic.

Well, I'm lookin forward to the next few posts Broc. All I gotta say is evil moonblades suck... suck bad. And evil banshees in the service of said evil moonblade suck even more


----------



## honorwolf (Mar 26, 2004)

Yes, I also remember this session.  It was a lot of fun.  We certainly did a lot of damage to ourselves and the wine cellar.  The power word stun was funny.   And seeing the normally repressed and restrained Air genasi and the cleric cut loose and get rip-roaring drunk was hilarious.  The others just kept watch with amazement as we drank the night away.


----------



## Broccli_Head (Apr 1, 2004)

Well we just finished that massive adventure thread...complete with a major battle, Zhentarim, Princes of Shade, four Chosen, a Saint, and a Slaadi Lord! Not to mention exploding artifacts, confronting old enemies, and resolving the questions of the past. So many weaves of the tapestry came together!  

I think it was one of our best set of sessions to date. It ranks up there with Hellgate Keep, the failed attempt to rescue Dorthan Lhal and the stampede of cattle, and the confrontation with Thazar-de. 

OK, now the write up    

It looks to be a massive undertaking, but with lots of notes (honorwolf took some to remember the highlights of the battle) I am sure to get it done. Stick around!


----------



## Broccli_Head (May 10, 2004)

*Evermeet, 4 Marponeth, 1378, Year of the Cauldron *

Benito Moltos awoke with a start. Panic gripped him as his vision was clouded by a translucent veil. He sat up and found that he was on a bier in a temple. The gossamer veil slid down to his waist. Next to him on a similar block of white marble lay Grim. The halfling also sat scratching his head. The room was very bright. 

"You died. Both of you."

Benito turned quickly to the sound of the familiar voice of Aris Cloud-dancer. Next to him stood the most beautiful elven woman he had ever seen. Her eyes looked tired, and were bloodshot, but she smiled and it calmed the rising anxiety that crept within him.

"What do you mean, I--?"

From the recesses of his mind, memories began to flood back. He fought the hysteria that grew.

"The Wail...the Wail..."

Benito wept...

**

Some time later, the Heroes of the Reach re-united in a sitting room somewhere in the otherworldly palace of Queen Almauril. They drank and ate in silence. Grim and Benito were famished and wolfed down the food that was presented to them. 

"You destroyed the sword. The _Starym Moonblade_. The queen had been gracious enough to supply us with her tears," said Aris breaking the quiet.

"Yes, yes. I remember submerging it into the tub. It burned. I remember the metal dissolving into fragments along all those cracks it possessed. Whitehot. The blade tried to promise me power once again. I have to admit that I was tempted. Then the ghost that resided within the unholy thing emerged."

Benito shuddered.

"Actually, it was what the elves call a _banshee_ and a powerful one at that. Seance and I were caught outside as some sort of protective dome formed over you, Grim, Ivan, Ell, and the Queen."

Ariod piped up, "I dove in just in the nick of time."

The druid crunched on a golden apple, "Good thing I was in giant eagle form."

"You and Grim fell when the thing screamed. We thought that you guys had just passed out...It went right for the queen. Ell and I jumped in the way," recalled Ivan. 

"Apparently, the banshee still retained its incorporeal nature," Aris added.

"Hey, you didn't get there 'til later. Are you tellin' the story or me?"

"Right. But I am trying to paint a tactical picture for Benito so he can see his death in the most objective, least emotional way possible."

Benito blanched as Aris began to speak of his death so callously. The others noticed and there was a long pause before Ivan spoke up again.

"Anyways we hacked and hacked and some strikes got in, but most did not. Then the thing leaped and flew into the air. By that time, the general there had _teleported_ in with the mage."

"Where is Seance, by the way?" asked Benito

"Not here. Probably attempting to steal elven high magic secrets," answered Arid critically.

"He didn't do anything in the battle anyway," spoke Ellysidell suprising the others. 

The wild elf folded his arms and dared the others to challenge that statement.

Ivan chortled, "So ye fight a god and live, and now ya gets all uppity!"

That brought a much needed round of laughter. Even Grim smiled. Benito was grateful for Ivan and his unorthodox ways. It relieved the tension.

"So, how did you end up defeating the demon from the blade?" asked the priest of Ilmater.

"It could not stand up to the three of us," said Aris pointing to Ivan and Ariod.
"I _levitated_ to face her, while Ariod in his planetar form flanked her, and--"

"And big elf over there tossed me at her. That _Blue Destiny_ blade of the general's couldn't miss. We sent the b-  back to Hell. We saved the queen and then found out that you and Grim had died. Thank Tempus...I mean Ilmater for elven healing magic. The Queen herself raised you."

Benito was still a little confused at some of the conversations. His memory was still hazy. 

"What's with the feathers, Ivan?"

"Oh, I'm in good with the Eagle Riders.  They like to party and they're crazy like me. The commander says he gots something special to give me later."

"Ellysidell, what do they mean about you fighting a god?"

The wild elf sighed, "I would rather not talk about it."

Kyros chimed in bitterly, "Right after the elves cheated me of a sparring victory by not telling me all the rules, the elven god of vengeance strides in and points at Ellysidell. The avatar beat him down in less than twenty heartbeats, but Ellysidell actually struck him. The wierd priests of Labelas Enoreth were collecting the droplets of god's blood."

Benito looked at Ellysidell with genuine awe. 

**

In the evening there was a feast. Queen Almauril and the elves of Evermeet were very grateful. Everyone of the Heroes received a token of gratitude. For Ivan: the unhatched egg of a great eagle; For Aris: promise of support for  his upcoming campaign against the Shades and Zhentarim of Iriaeabor; For Kyros: a set of shining plate mail armor to replace his mithral plate. He changed his name on the spot to Kyros, the Shining Knight. Grim received a deadly blade to complement his kama and Seance got his precious scrolls. From the armory of Evermeet, the Queen presented Ellysidell with _Redethemar_, a mighthy battle axe to fight evil. Benito was given the most enigmatic gift: a vial of godsblood from Shevaresh, elven god of vengeance to use "When the Stars were Right..."

Aris returned the remaining sets of _roaring armor_ that they had found beneath Hellgate Keep to close the ceremony. 

It was the grandest banquet they had ever attended with songs sung that would echo in their minds for the rest of their lives and dancing and frolicking to ecstasies they could never see among the realms of men. 

The only downside was for Ellysidell, Chosen of Fenmaril Mestarine. He came back into the banquet hall sullen-faced. 

Benito asked, "What is wrong, friend?"

"The champion of the queen did not allow me to begin courting her."

With a twinkle in his eye, Benito replied, "Worry not, Ellysidell. There will be another."


----------



## Malachai_rose (May 11, 2004)

holy crap  you posted Broc !

very cool, I kind of like the way you flashbacked the whole Evermeet episode. It was fun to read and saved precious time in helping you get caught up to boot  

Now for the preparation for the big rumble in Iraebor all you need is a little 80's esque music (ie 'Eye of the Tiger' from Rocky 3) and a little montage action (comon yall know you love a good montage as much as I do) and whamo !!! Before you know it, it's clobberin time in the city of spires


----------



## Lefferts (Aug 4, 2004)

Bump for easy updating!


----------



## Broccli_Head (Aug 4, 2004)

Wow! Thanks. 

Gives me a strong incentive to post.


----------



## Broccli_Head (Aug 9, 2004)

*Twilight Hollow, 5 Marponeth, 1378, Year of the Cauldron*

Ellysidell looked around, took a quick stock of the situation and then, after first raising _Redethemar_ high above his head, slammed in into the earth. Eldritch elven energy rippled through the air in all three dimesions and hellcats, bearded devils and even a few erinyes that had been flying by were vaporized or ended as steaming hunks of burning flesh. 

Then with a roar, the Chosen of Fenmaril Mestarine, now with room to charge, slammed into a mob of more hellcats.  The defenders of Twilight Hollow took  heart and charged behind him. 

Aris Clouddancer laughed at the contrast. That morning they had been sailing aboard a Swan Ship back towards civilization, and to escape the protective barrier surrounding Evermeet so they could 'port back to Silverymoon or DragonStorm Castle. Now after a summons from St. Benito's pet planetar, they were fighting in the muddied streets of Twillight Hollow against some sort of infernal cascade. 

"From heaven to hell in less than six heartbeats," he mused out loud. "And where is Benito!?"

He somersaulted over a bounding hellcat and sliced its fire-wreathed head from the rest of its body. He and Ellysidell fought side by side, while nearby  Ivan and Grim also fought against hell-spawned groundlings. In the skies above, winged celestials fought against their infernal counterparts. Somewhere among them, Ariod and Seance added their firepower.

In actuality, only Ariod stood feather-to-feather with the enemy. In his planetar form, he slammed his mighty war club into the chest of an erinyes sending it/her spiraling to the ground. He felt a stab of pain in his thigh and barred his teeth climbing to his next target, the female-mockery that had just shot him with a burning arrow.  

Seance was _dimension-dooring_ in a running battle with another wing of erinyes.  His thought was survival. He cared little for this backwater town or its people, and the devils had snagged him with their tricky ropes.  In the end, he had had enough, and once free of the ropes, _teleported_ away.

_I did not agree to save peasants, Aris. I will contact you later. _ he sent, but back on the ground, Aris was too busy to return his disappointment, gutting the gibbering beared devil in front of him. 

With axe and scimitar he chopped and sliced through ranks of devils, while beside him Ellysidell lopped head and limbs from his enemies with the mighty elven weapon. Those that the two would not slay in one blow, would  be finished seconds later with a kama or shortsword in the small of their back, courtesy of Grim. The respite would give Aris a chance to redirect forces. 

He took one to look at the skies above. The skirmishes there were just as fierce.  The focus was a knot of devas and Suldophin himself who fought against at least double their number of erinyes led by their foul leader, a great Cornugon. Their exchanges of magic and melee force lit up the sky.

Aris shuddered. What power would it take to summon _that_? What black deals had been made? Would the whole campaign to retake Iriaebor be like this?

Ivan had taken to the air upon Grim's magic carpet and together with Ariod began tearing through smaller knots of she-devils that were attempting to rain fiery death upon the ground-pounders.  

"Feathers, blood and fire!" Ivan yelled adding a bellow of laughter.

Cutting through the erinyes and seeing their feathers clound about their wounded forms reminded him of hunting grouse and pheasant back in Rasheman...except for the fire. He struck at the wing of another erinyes with one scimtar and sliced at the entangling rope of another and guffawed again as feathers "poofed" in all directions. 

It was hard for Ariod to see the humor in all this taint to the Green. He felt he could hear the screams of the earth upon which those devils stomped. So, He fought with zeal and crushed and swooped and smashed some more until his arms ached with effort.  His planetar wings were spattered with blood. His hands were sticky, glued to the great club with more foul ichor. He gave a mighty sigh and rejoined the fray, slamming his mace into the body of the erinyes that had tried to snare Ivan.

Then, a mighty thunderclap echoed across the valley and Suldolphin, General of the Armies of the Triad struck the finishing blow upon the Cornugon. The beast exploded and the tearing scream followed indicating the flight of the creatures spirit back to the Nine Hells or the Pits of Doom and Despair.  All on the battlefield paused as the echoes lingered.

The route began...

"Legion Victorious!" shouted Aris as he marshalled the skirmishers driving the remaining beardeds and hellcats back.

Ariod joined a flight of trumpet archons as they chased erinyes from the valley. 

Ellysidell rested on the heap of bodies he had created, letting the adrenalin rush of his rage subside. Ivan went to his inn to check its status and then he began rolling out barrels of ale for medicinal purposes, to the valiant defenders of Twilight Hollow.

Others began to put out fires.

Aris crested a hill and looked west, his eyes scanning north to south. Somewhere out there lay his hated enemy, the Zhentarim, their priests of Bane, their allies the Shades, and maybe even darker things.

"So it begins," he said, "So it begins..."


----------



## honorwolf (Aug 11, 2004)

Great post.  I had almost forgotten how long and how much fun it has been playing in this great campaign. I cannot wait to read about the battle.  I have notes that I need to submit!


----------



## honorwolf (Aug 11, 2004)

By the way did I mention that this is one of the most awesome campaigns that I have ever played.  The players, the setting, the story, the drama, and the DM.  Kudos!  Now back to reality! I hate Devils!


----------



## Malachai_rose (Aug 11, 2004)

Man I remember that battle... at least I remember hearing about it /sigh. It seems that Aris is psychic though. Calling Benito St. Benito (though he meant it in jest). Yep next time ol' Ben shows up he'll be both poorer and more pious (hence not being there for the battle). Nice post Broc, hope to see more soon   

Malachai "St. Benito" Rose


----------



## Broccli_Head (Aug 21, 2004)

*Twilight Hollow, 7 Marponeth, 1378, Year of St. Benito*

Ivan stood atop the scaffolding and wiped the sweat from his brow. He took a second to look around and smiled at the industry of the people of Twilight Hollow. They took to their new task--the building of a wall around the little hamlet--with fervor and purpose. Fortunately, there was a lot of wood around,  and the palisade was coming up relatively quickly. He would have rather had stone, but there was no quarry nearby, and even if there were, there were not enough men to work it. The wooden wall would have to to for now.

A motion in his peripheral vision caught his attention, and the Rashemani went instinctively for the scimitar strapped to his back. Workers nearby, startled by the sudden alert began to scramble for nearby weapons as well. Facing the perceived threat squarely, Ivan did a double-take and rubbed his eyes. Approaching Twilight Hollow with open arms from the northwest was Benito Moltos, but not Benito Moltos. The priest was postively aglow with some sort of celestial radiance. Women and children and some of the young men dropped what they were doing and raced to greet, and pay homage to what Ivan could only describe as a...._saint_...

The words came to his mind from somewhere in the ether. He sighed and leaped onto his _flying carpet_ always stationed nearby  nowadays and flew towards....St. Benito.

"What in the name of the Nine Hells happened to you?!" exclaimed the ex-lionar. 

Benito responded with an air of confidence that Ivan had never heard from him before.

"I have been in cloister, learning the secrets of Mercy and Truth from Ilmater himself."

Ivan was not awed and retorted, "Yeah, well while ya were a'cloisterin' and singing hymns you missed the battle."

St. Benito's face became sad.

"Alas, I apologize for not being able to stem the suffering of the good people of this sacred place. However, now I am here to alleviate it."

Ivan could not bring himself to be mad at him. He was also so shocked that Benito seemed so  humble. Maybe the combinaiton of the death experience and then being isolated...

"Bahhh! You'll always be that young whelp Benito to me," he said slapping the  young man on the back. 

Ivan did not want to get caught up in the cult of personality. He saw that already the work had stopped on building the wall. 

"A wooden pallisade, Ivan? That would never stop and full scale Zhentarim assault. You need stone, my friend. Stone!"

And St. Benito performed the first of his many _miracles_. Stone erupted from the ground and began to flow around the village. Ivan gritted his teeth as he saw the hard-working people of his town swoon or cry out in awe. 

"What are you doin', man?!" he yelled. 

The wall of stone stopped having formed a semicircle around Twilight Hollow already. 

"I am trying to help, Ivan. I am trying to give these people protection."

"And your're makin' it so that they don't have to work for it."

St. Benito looked at him curioiusly. 

"It is better that their blood and sweat and toil goes into the wall and have a smaller defense than the best walls of adamantium that is just created."

The Ilmaterian saw the point, and a compromise was arrived. St. Benito would create enough tumble down stone so that the men and women of Twilight Hollow could form their own wall. 

It was still a miracle.

**

"What word of Aris?" asked the saint, now mortaring alongside his buddy Ivan.

Amazing how time had flown.  He had met Ivan here, over five years ago. 

"Ya wanna talk to him. I still have one of those _sending stones_ that your mage-friend, the Mistmaster gave us."

The Rashemani dug out a grimy stone from an even grimier belt pouch. 

"Can you call him for me? I have taken a Vow of Poverty, and as an asthetic, I must not use more than what Ilmater has provided me with."

"You're nuts ya know," Ivan whispered, making sure that his wife could not here. 

She was a priestess of Ilmater after all, and he hoped that she would not consider his familiarity with the St. Benito, sacrilege.  The warrior waved and smiled to his spouse, who with their children also contributed to the construction of the wall nearby. 

When they contacted Aris, he replied to the _sending_ with and "It is about time. Where have you been, priest?."

Then in the next communication. "We could have used your help to secure this River Portal. In any case, we can still use your help."

And in another, "There is an uncontrollable stone golem that has those holy symbols of your Triad of gods.  Would be a shame to destroy it."

"Duty calls, Ivan," said Benito with a smile. "Will you join us?"

"I'm retired, remember. This is my home. These folk need me. Naw, leave the generallin' to the general. And you know I ain't to happy with my former student. He's wanting war councils and fanfare. I'll stick to running my inn and bustin' heads when I need to."

"I fear that your village will not be spared. The Zhentarim are not merciful."

Ivan sighed deeply and looked at his fellow villagers, a mixture of Red Cloaks and refugees from Asbravan, and even a few Zhentilar ex-patriates who had stayed for the ale. 

"We'll figure somethin' out."

"Very well," said Benito. "I am off to help prosecute this war. May Ilmater have mercy on us all."

Ivan mumbled the same in response as Benito became a zephyr of wind and headed west.


----------



## Broccli_Head (Nov 2, 2004)

Wow! Haven't updated this since August. Well, as CoH becomes less frantic, I think the muse is likely to return. Yay!


----------



## Broccli_Head (Apr 5, 2005)

omg..this is still here. 

So much has happened in game and in Real Life. Battles, extra-planar jaunts, gladitorial combats. Will the muse return?


----------



## pogre (Apr 8, 2005)

Come on Muse!


----------

